# Questyle CMA600i first impressions thread



## Jodet

I'm very impressed with my QP1R DAP and now I see they have a new dac/amp combination coming out - the CMA600i. 
  
 Here's some info: 
  
http://www.headphoneaudiophile.com/blog/2016/3/30/new-questyle-cma600i-dacamp-combo
  

 Are these shipping yet?   I'm thinking using the digital out on the QP1R into this could be a very nice combination. 
  
 All comments welcome.


----------



## BlurRhino

Pre-order during Canjam sg in February with the local dealer with full payment made and with promise that it will shipped in 4 weeks, but till date still have not received.. wondering whether have Questyle start shipping this model as their website have not update yet.


----------



## Jodet

blurrhino said:


> Pre-order during Canjam sg in February with the local dealer with full payment made and with promise that it will shipped in 4 weeks, but till date still have not received.. wondering whether have Questyle start shipping this model as their website have not update yet.


 
  
  
 You made full payment on an item that hasn't shipped in two months? 
  
 Time to have a serious talk with your dealer.  
  
 I'd call Questyle and ask what the story is.


----------



## BlurRhino

Not my first purchase from the dealer so I give them some slack this time.. surprised it took so long so wondering whether it's an issue with Questyle production. Maybe they are too busy making QP1R


----------



## BearMonster

I think the Questyle CMA 600i is out, but Questyle website actually says nothing about it. So far there are two places in the uk that actually sell them but i have not actually seen then being sold elsewhere. You can actually add them to your basket & not pre-order them.
  
 I'm actually interested in this as i'm looking around for a dac but that won't be any time soon, so i'm just wondering how well they've implemented the dac.


----------



## Jodet

Got an email this morning from Chad Stelly at Acoustic Sounds - they have these in.   He gave one a brief 'out of the box' listen last night and liked it a lot.


----------



## Greggo

Looking forward to some feedback and/or reviews on this new unit. I am still all over the place looking to find a path to "end game". I don't buy into the super high priced stuff as being the only decent destination, but pulling out of my mid-fi rut has been difficult...
  
 Would love to hear how this amp delivers bass, slam and body... as that seems missing from the general Questyle house sound from what I have read but I am not 100% sure. I am looking for something that delivers all the goods for HD800S, Ether, Nighthawk, T1 gen 2,  T5p gen 2, LCD-X, EL-8 and other super comfortable high performance headphones... those listed seem to be best aligned with my preferences but finding a great DAC and amp or combo unit that does some or all of them real justice at 2k or less is giving me fits. I am tempted to just go with the Nighthawk and a really good DAP until the high end headphones get better and less finicky.


----------



## BlurRhino

I had the CMA600i with me now but there are two drivers provided for window users, WASAPI and ASIO. Not too sure which one should I be using if I am using jriver as the player? Any CMA600i or 800i users can shared here?


----------



## bixby

blurrhino said:


> I had the CMA600i with me now but there are two drivers provided for window users, WASAPI and ASIO. Not too sure which one should I be using if I am using jriver as the player? Any CMA600i or 800i users can shared here?


 
 Use Wasapi, ASIO is mainly for use on the recording side since it is very low latency.  I compared both with Foobar on several dacs and prefer Wasapi event mode.


----------



## jmsaxon69

bixby said:


> Use Wasapi, ASIO is mainly for use on the recording side since it is very low latency.  I compared both with Foobar on several dacs and prefer Wasapi event mode.


 

 If you use any DSD it needs to be ASIO if i'm not mistaken


----------



## jmsaxon69

This unit will be making an appearance at   Canlanta 2016 in Atlanta this Saturday if anyone is interested! Questyle will be there with one and i will have one as well.
  
  
 www.canlanta.org


----------



## bixby

jmsaxon69 said:


> If you use any DSD it needs to be ASIO if i'm not mistaken


 

 Well there you go!  I know nothing about dsd.
  
 Or should I say, I don't do dsd.


----------



## Rayzilla

jmsaxon69 said:


> This unit will be making an appearance at   Canlanta 2016 in Atlanta this Saturday if anyone is interested! Questyle will be there with one and i will have one as well.
> 
> 
> www.canlanta.org


 
 Anyone with an update to this combo? Any idea if this would have any chance at driving the HE6?
  
 I remember the CMA 800i driving the HD800 very nicely. I wonder how this drives the HD800 and the HD800S?


----------



## jmsaxon69

rayzilla said:


> Anyone with an update to this combo? Any idea if this would have any chance at driving the HE6?
> 
> I remember the CMA 800i driving the HD800 very nicely. I wonder how this drives the HD800 and the HD800S?




I used my demo 600i to drive LCD-4 (4-pin balanced)pretty well, HD800 and 800S are no problem at all.


----------



## Rayzilla

jmsaxon69 said:


> I used my demo 600i to drive LCD-4 (4-pin balanced)pretty well, HD800 and 800S are no problem at all.



Thanks jx. I got a brief listen with this yesterday. Tested it with the HD800, HD800S and the HE6.

Very very impressive with the HD800. I don't think I've heard the HD800 sound so authoritative (?) before. I tried it with SE and balanced. There was a very noticeable power difference when in balanced mode. I will have to test again and listen for any difference other than power.

This was my first time listening to the HD800S. It just arrived and fresh out of the box so I will not comment on this other than I preferred the classic given the circumstances. I will go back and give it another try when it is burned in.

I only did a quick test with the HE6. It drove it similarly to my HDVD800. I haven't tried my HE6 with a speaker amp yet so I haven't heard the HE6 at its best. And I haven't applied any mods to it yet but I plan to after I listen to it unmodded for a while first.

This is definitely on my radar though. I will do an AB with the 800i next time.


----------



## reiserFS

Wonder how the LCD-2 would go with the 600i. Kinda looking for a new combo that I can stack my monitor on. Sub'd.


----------



## tonywinky

reiserfs said:


> Wonder how the LCD-2 would go with the 600i. Kinda looking for a new combo that I can stack my monitor on. Sub'd.


 

 Me too, thinking of buying this combo, but not a lot of feedback on it.
  
 Love the sound of the QP1R, so I think this one is on another level.
  
 And the price is ok if you look to the cma800i.


----------



## sealykojac

Curious if there are any more impressions out there as this thing is finally at stores.


----------



## asiano

Can you use the CMA600i  as a DAC only?  
  
 I was interested in using this as a DAC connected to my Home Theater Receiver, but didn't know how to hook it up since there would now be two volume controls - one on the CMA600i and the one on the Home Theater Receiver.  Would setting the CMA600i at max volume, connecting the CMA600i to my receiver's CD input and controlling the volume via my receiver work?  Is there any degradation in performance* *since the signal has to pass through two preamps?


----------



## Tadamn

No impressions yet? I'm still thinking if it's worth preordering or not...


----------



## krumley7882

Had the opportunity recently to tour Moon Audio in Raleigh, NC.  Drew and his wife could not have been more supportive/kind.  This CMA600i caught my eye, it is visually stunning.  While I can't comment personally on the SQ (too many amps, so little time), Drew verbalized that "at this price point, you really can't get anything better for an all in one package."


----------



## gonzfi

Very keen to hear impressions and opinions on this unit...


----------



## gonzfi

Plus I wonder if the usb is galvanically isolated?


----------



## gonzfi

Has anyone heard this unit yet? Keen to hear impressions....


----------



## walfredo

Questyle was at the San Francisco Head-Fi Meet today.  I was very, very impressed by the CMA600i.  In fact, together with the Cavalli gear, they were the top amp/dacs in the show, IMHO.​  
Anyone selling one, please send me a PM... ​


----------



## Treeko

Hey guys i'm very interested in this product, from an owners perspective how does is it fairing and what are your views on having it as the centerpiece of your audio setup? (i.e connected to cd/vinyl player, PC, DAP and outputting to headphones and active speakers)
 from my searching around, at this price point it seems that there is no other device in existence that measures even close to what this does at this price range. I'd be very interested in your responses. 
  
 Cheers in advance!


----------



## blinsc

I just pulled the trigger on this - expecting it to arrive middle of next week.  I can give my amateurific listening impressions with a Senn HD 800 S and Beyer T90.  Be warned, however, I can only compare it to a basic Schiit stack.


----------



## Treeko

blinsc said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this - expecting it to arrive middle of next week.  I can give my amateurific listening impressions with a Senn HD 800 S and Beyer T90.  Be warned, however, I can only compare it to a basic Schiit stack.




I am definitely looking forward to hearing your opinions, will you be running balanced out of any of your 'phones?


----------



## simulatedrain

Hey guys, im not sure if ill be any help as this is my first step into the audio world, but ive had the cma600i for a few weeks and ill try to give some useful information.
  
 Shipping packaging:
 I was looking for an excellent amp / dac that would allow me to concentrate on headphones and carry me until i discover my preferences in sound.  I bought this from moon audio and it was a problem free / pleasant experience.  Shipped fast , well packaged and came in perfect condition with a power cord, controller and a certificate of authenticity.  The certificate also shows test results done by Audio Precision of frequency response and amp power tests which match the graphs on their site.
  
 Audio setup:  
 Im playing files from my PC foobar2k -> usb > cma600i >  ath m50x / hd 650 single ended.  Many files from lower quality recordings to higher quality recordings.
 Ive also tried using pre amp with a logitech z906 system thru the RCA connectors ( not active but i think it is considered a powered speaker setup).  In the future i plan on getting a tube amp to run from the pre amp.
  
 Experiences:
  
 I dont really have much experience with other amp/dacs, so ill just try to explain my experience with this unit.  Ive done a bit of research on different headphones trying to get a feel for their sound signatures  and decided to start with the hd 650s.  The 600i had no issues powering either of these sets and definately lifted the "veil" on the hd650s.  It allowed the characteristics of the headphone to shine with no interference that i could hear.  Ive listened to many different styles ranging from fast guitars / drums in death metal to solo piano music.  I found myself completely immersed in the music because all you could hear is the music.  On those quiet solo piano pieces you could hear each key stroke float through the air and decay with no static or hissing noises clouding the music.  Bass felt  the way it was intended to be ,impactful, not over powered or under done.  The warmth helped tame the treble and made alot of lower quality recordings more palatable ( with the hd 650).  On the down side i tried using the m50x to see if it changed its sound at all.  I found that the short comings on the m50x became more apparent with the amp.  Very tinny shallow sound and highs were very bright and cold, it was almost unpleasant going from the hd650 to the m50x.  It became apparent to me, that this amp was very clean and really allowed the headphones to shine.
  
 I had a few negative experiences when using the amp/dac for gaming and general purpose use on computer.  When sound was routed through the 600i, sometimes i would hear a system sound or pop-up sound with a very unpleasant click/hissing sound.  This only seemed to happen when i had no audio for a while and the notification would pop up.  I also had a situation arise when i was playing Overwatch and using voice chat over the Discord application.  Every so often i would hear a click, audio would die and come back a few seconds later.  I didnt buy this amp for this purpose so its not a big deal for me, just something i noticed while testing it out.  I wasnt able to successfully replicate the audio dying, so im not 100% sure if it has something to do with win10/software , PC mobo sending audio via usb or if its the amp.
  
 Other notes:
 Ive read that many amps can get pretty hot during operation and this unit does not get that hot even after hours of use.  My computer room can get pretty hot, so its nice that this doesnt add too much to the heat.  I really love the design of this amp, it looks great with neutral bluish greyish coloring.  Its flat and wide so i have my monitor sitting on top of it with no issues.  The dial and switches feel solid and of high quality.  The controller is pretty nice, there is a servo motor on the volume dial so if you use the controller to change the volume you can see the dial move.
  
  
 This setup is amazing, once i start listening to music the immersion takes over and its so easy to lose track of time.  I have no regrets with my purchase and im looking forward to pairing more things with this amp.  I have a custom balanced cable coming for the hd 650 soon, so im looking forward to trying that out.  Im also planning to get an lcd 2 at some point.  I didnt do much testing with speakers.
  
 I mostly listen to metal, ranging from the various sub genres of black metal to folk metal.  I tested a little bit of vaporwave/ future funk and synthwave.
  
 Hopefully this helps shed some light on something you guys are curious about, sorry i dont have more experience to compare this too also wall of text >.>


----------



## blinsc

treeko said:


> I am definitely looking forward to hearing your opinions, will you be running balanced out of any of your 'phones?


 
  
 Well, the only headphones I have that will take a balanced connection (without mods) are the HD 800 S, but yea, I do intend to use them in a balanced configuration.  I hope to test a few different configurations because I am also interested in single-ended versus balanced.
  


simulatedrain said:


> ...
> Other notes:
> Ive read that many amps can get pretty hot during operation and this unit does not get that hot even after hours of use.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is a bit surprising as the 600i is a pure class A amp, but it is in a big chassis with what looks like decent airflow inside, and it only consumes 18 watts.  The Schiit Asgard 2, for comparison, is in a much smaller chassis and draws 30 watts, and that amp does get hot to the touch.  The average light bulb draws more power than these amps so I wouldn't expect a headphone amp to heat up a room by itself.
  
 Thanks for your impressions.


----------



## Treeko

@blinsc thats good to hear i will be waiting for your input very (im)patiently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
@simulatedrain  thanks for your input, very insightful and is only further making me understand that this product might be the end game dac amp for me. Can I ask you for a favour? do you mind taking a picture of the remote control for this device, i've heard so many speak a good deal about it but never have I actually seen it haha. Cheers in advance


----------



## 514077

simulatedrain said:


> Hey guys, im not sure if ill be any help as this is my first step into the audio world, but ive had the cma600i for a few weeks and ill try to give some useful information.
> 
> Shipping packaging:
> I was looking for an excellent amp / dac that would allow me to concentrate on headphones and carry me until i discover my preferences in sound.  I bought this from moon audio and it was a problem free / pleasant experience.  Shipped fast , well packaged and came in perfect condition with a power cord, controller and a certificate of authenticity.  The certificate also shows test results done by Audio Precision of frequency response and amp power tests which match the graphs on their site.
> ...


 

 Folk metal?  That sounds interesting.  Could you give me a couple of examples, please?
 Glad you're enjoying the Questyle sound.  Hope to have a nice stack one day, and love my QP1R.
 Thanks for the clear impressions.


----------



## blinsc

@Treeko Looks like a (low res) picture of the remote is here:
  
 http://www.fairaudio.de/img/artikel/highend16/tk/P1010292.jpg
  
 Original link:
  
 http://www.fairaudio.de/artikel/2016-messen/high-end-2016-muenchen-hifi-messe-report-5.html


----------



## simulatedrain

@Treeko
  
 looks like i was beat, but heres a picture anywho since i already uploaded it:
  

  
@blinsc
  
 i might have needed to clarify more, but i was trying to say that the 600i does not run hot which is what i believe your saying as well.  As for other amps getting hot, i havent really had any experience with them, but ive gleaned from various reviews that there are amps that can get hot.  I doubt hot enough to heat a room, but might be worth mentioning for those rare temperature sensitive cases ( looking back im not even sure why i said anything about it lol ).
  
  
  
 Yea folk metal is really intersting and diverse i love it , a couple bands i like:
 Ensiferum - pretty much any album is good
 Finntroll - Trollhammaren
 Heidevolk -  De Strijdlust is Geboren
 Leprechaun - The Ultimate Dance
 korpiklaani is really good tooo
  
 and there are lots more, these were in my recent listening history


----------



## Treeko

blinsc & simulatedrain cheers guys, i'm liking the look of that remote!


----------



## gonzfi

So I've had my unit for a few days and can report that it's quite exceptional. I was running a violectric v281/v850 with a t1 2nd gen and find the questyle to provide 95% of the sound quality for a fraction of the cost. Very detailed, plenty of oomph when required and a lovely musical tone. Not as warm as the violectric but very close in terms of detail which surprised me. I actually find that with a SE ended cable, it outperforms the violectric stack, with a balanced cable it's just behind. For the money it is a superb unit and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## blinsc

Just got mine in today and I'm extremely impressed with the build quality - it feels like it's made from a single block of aluminum.  I haven't had a chance to do any real listening but I did power it on here at work.  It's actually a bit smaller than I expected it to be, but still bigger than an Asgard 2.  The previous poster is correct in terms of heat - it barely gets warm at all, way way cooler than an Asgard 2.
  
 After I've had a few days to listen to it, I'll give some impressions with a couple different headphones.  I've included a picture of it with a Magni 2 and my cable-modded DT 990 PRO (all I have here at the office) as as size reference.
  
 Again, the build quality of this amp seems top notch!


----------



## Treeko

all kinds of sexy


----------



## blinsc

After having the CMA600i for nearly a week, listening several hours a day, my impressions on sound quality are... well, I'm not sure.  The sound quality is quite good, in that I certainly enjoy listening to music with it, but I'll be damned if I can hear a difference in single-ended mode versus a Schiit Modi 2 Uber/Magni 2 Uber stack on my Sennheiser HD 800 S.  Both the Modi 2 Uber and the CMA600i use the AKM 4490 DAC, but the Magni 2 Uber is a different amp topology than the CMA600i.
  
 With my test setup I am able to send the same optical signal to both DACs simultaneously, then I level the volume as closely as I can with the amps.  After that I just unplug/plug the headphones from amp to amp.  I'm tempted to get a Sescom A/B switch so I can test without having to unplug the headphones but I honestly don't think it will make any difference.
  
 I've tested using a decent variety of music, both in FLAC and 320kbit mp3 formats.  I also have a couple test discs (The Ultimate Demonstration Disc by Chesky and Sheffield Lab's Audiophile Reference Series) and it all sounds very good on both setups.  I briefly tested with my Beyerdynamic T90 headphones as well and got the same results.
  
 I tried to compare balanced versus single-ended with the HD 800 S.  Balanced certainly has more power.  But, because it's a fairly slow process to change headphone cables and re-level the volume, I'm not going to pretend that I could pick apart any real differences in actual sound quality.  The CMA600i has a fixed gain of 4.7 (13.4dB) so if you have really sensitive balanced headphones, you might not get much usable range on the volume control, but luckily the volume control itself is very precise, even using the remote.
  
 As far the operational/build side of things go... again, my thoughts are a bit mixed on that end.
  
 The build quality of the CMA600i is outstanding; everything feels solid, the volume control is smooth and has absolutely no channel imbalance at any level, and the fit and finish is impeccable.  This is one area where the CMA600i blows the Schii stack away.  My particular Magni 2 Uber has a pretty funky channel imbalance that makes high-gain mode more or less unusable with my headphones.
  
 The CMA600i's optical, coax, and analog inputs all work fine.  I had issues with the USB input.  It works but I get frequent pops/clicks when streaming through USB using the latest drivers from Questyle's web site on Windows 10 64bit Professional.  I tried all of the various settings in the Questyle Audio Control Panel (Safe, Extra Safe, Reliable, etc.) as well as multiple USB ports and they all had the same issues.  My motherboard even has a pair of yellow "DAC" USB ports that are supposedly isolated from the rest of the motherboard but that didn't make a difference.  I almost feel like it is a driver issue because the Schiit Modi 2 Uber connected via USB does not have any trouble in the exact same scenarios.  The CMA600i uses an XMOS USB chip while the Modi 2 Uber uses a CMEDIA USB chip.  Luckily I never intended to use the USB input on the CMA600i as my primary connection is optical, but it still bugs me that it doesn't work out of the box like the Modi 2 Uber.
  
 Here's another nitpick: I've reached out to Questyle a couple different times over the past two weeks and have gotten zero response.  This is contacting the info@, info_usa@, and service@ email addresses listed on the Contact Us page (http://www.questyleaudio.com/contact).  I reached out on Aug. 4 before I got the CMA600i regarding the specs page and then again on Aug. 13 regarding the USB issues.
  
 Speaking of the specs page for the CMA600i, it claims there is a switchable digital filter for PCM mode but I'm pretty sure it's a copy/paste typo from the CMA800i as there is no filter switch on the CMA600i.  I'm guessing the CMA600i uses the more traditional FIR filter for PCM.
  
 The remote included with the CMA600i is a "one size fits all" for all of Questyle's products and as a result, most of the buttons don't do anything.  In fact, the only ones that do anything are Volume Up/Down and Mute, and Mute only works if you are using a digital input.  If you are bypassing the internal DAC and using the analog RCA inputs, Mute doesn't do anything.  This is an absolute non-issue for me but I thought I would mention it anyways.  The remote is pretty small, extremely light, and uses a CR2025 battery.
  
 Also, the CMA600i has a SPDIF (coax) output but I can't seem to get it to do anything.  I thought it might be a pass-through for the SPDIF input, but that doesn't seem to be the case.  The manual shows the output in the connection diagram but makes absolutely no mention of how to use it or get it to work.
  
 At the end of the day, I still like the CMA600i because it's a well-built, good-looking piece of equipment and it does sound really good and, my USB quirks aside, works well.  I just can't honestly say I hear a difference between the ~$300 Schiit stack and the ~$1300 CMA600i.  I'm willing to accept that my equipment has outstripped my hearing capability and/or the music/volume levels I use aren't enough to make a difference.
  
 If anyone has tested with similar equipment and has heard a significant difference, please let me know what tracks/albums you are listening to.


----------



## simulatedrain

I definately experienced the same problems with the USB.  It was driving me crazy for a while, i would get random disconnects pops and clicks.  I tried using , foobar, HQplayer and jriver seeing if it was a software issue.  I tried customizing as many options as i could change with no effects.  4 different usb cords and different usb ports.  I never could have imagined it would be on the cma600,  I noticed that i got usb driver failure in windows event center and decided to try optical.  That was a pretty big disappointment cause i was planning to use usb.
  
 Changing to optical fixed all of the problems i experienced and it has been running great.  I will email the moonaudio guys to see if they are aware of this issue, as this makes the USB pretty much a non option.  Im also on win10 x64 pro.
  
 I remember the controller having buttons that didnt do anything as well, but i already lost it ....
  
 When i originally was asking about advice for my setup, my first choice was with schiit stack.  Everyone loved it and it was decently priced.  The guy that recommended the cma600i to me said the lower / mid schiit stacks can be a dry and more forwarded sounding and maybe harsh.  That might be something to look out for when listening to the two.
  
 Ive been contemplating picking a usb decrapifier like the wyrd or the ifi usb nano.  I wonder if that would help with the usb problem?


----------



## reiserFS

Anyone tried it with a LCD-2 yet?


----------



## simulatedrain

Any specific music you want me to try? I just got a used lcd2.1 prefazor and ive been re-listening to all my old music and i dont want to stop >.>   Ive been using the single end stock cable and this amp definately has the power to drive the cans.  Rich smooth sound and that great punchy bass.  Most of the music ive listened to sounds great from acoustic guitar and piano to fast heavy hitting metal.  The level of clarity is unreal.  Ive run across a few songs that i previously enjoyed that sound almost disjointed most likely due to poor recording quality.
  
  Ive been reading that it only gets better going balanced with a custom silver cable and i think im going to look into getting one.


----------



## kodreaming

Thanks @blinsc. I really appreciate your review. I listened to CMA600i in a recent meet-up and was going to get it.


----------



## JoeDoe

If any buyers are interested in paying not-new price for an all-but-new 600i, shoot me a PM. I think it's a smokin' piece of kit, but right now, I need to recoup funds rather than hold onto this guy!


----------



## miceblue

I've recently had the chance to listen to the CMA600i with an Audeze LCD-4, OPPO PM-3, and ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000.








Overall I'm pretty impressed with the unit. I find it to render the soundstage and imaging really well compared to what I'm used to with the LH Labs products (Pulse X Infinity and Geek Out V2+), while also having a very clean bass response with authority and a treble response that's not grainy-sounding.

As a DAC, the CMA600i's Pure DSD output sounds cleaner than any DSD DAC I've heard so far. It was pretty phenomenal as I actually listened through a few of my DSD tracks in entirety, which I usually don't do. It's a lot smoother-sounding compared the ESS DACs I've heard.

As an amp, it can power most headphones for the most part. Using sensitive in-ears, I heard no background hiss, but I wasn't able to use the volume knob very much before it got too loud, so I wish there was a gain switch. Then for larger headphones, it was fine, but I still didn't need to turn the volume knob past 10 o'clock. That being said, I hope to hear the HE1000 on the CMA600i some day as that headphone can really scale well with an amp, and it would be a nice comparison to make since I've heard it with the CMA800r before.

For a Class A amp, this thing doesn't get very warm at all. I was surprised when I felt it after a few hours of use.


----------



## heliosphann

miceblue said:


> I've recently had the chance to listen to the CMA600i with an Audeze LCD-4, OPPO PM-3, and ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've had mine for a few weeks now. Really enjoying it. Surprised its not gotten more attention on here. Vary capable unit for the price. Threw a lot of different headphones at it (HD800, LCD-X, Ether, Elear, d1000) and they all sound great. Really impressed with how the 800's sound as they usually don't like solid state amps.
  
 Few issues are with the USB. Lot of pops and cracks when switching sources and various operational use. Hopefully they'll iron this out with software updates. Also the volume knob is really horribly marked. You have to be right in front of the unit in good lighting to actually see it.


----------



## miceblue

heliosphann said:


> I've had mine for a few weeks now. Really enjoying it. Surprised its not gotten more attention on here. Vary capable unit for the price. Threw a lot of different headphones at it (HD800, LCD-X, Ether, Elear, d1000) and they all sound great. Really impressed with how the 800's sound as they usually don't like solid state amps.
> 
> Few issues are with the USB. Lot of pops and cracks when switching sources and various operational use. Hopefully they'll iron this out with software updates. Also the volume knob is really horribly marked. You have to be right in front of the unit in good lighting to actually see it.



Oh yeah the volume knob is kinda weird like that. You pretty much have to look at it dead-on to see the markings. >.>

The pops/clicks might be a problem with the USB interface/DAC chip. At least with my experience with LH Labs' products, in which the pop/click is pretty infamous, they can update that that through firmware for the DAC chip; it has to do with the DAC chip's "soft mute" feature I believe.

http://www.akm.com/akm/en/file/datasheet/AK4490EQ.pdf


----------



## frankqxq

heliosphann said:


> I've had mine for a few weeks now. Really enjoying it. Surprised its not gotten more attention on here. Vary capable unit for the price. Threw a lot of different headphones at it (HD800, LCD-X, Ether, Elear, d1000) and they all sound great. Really impressed with how the 800's sound as they usually don't like solid state amps.
> 
> Few issues are with the USB. Lot of pops and cracks when switching sources and various operational use. Hopefully they'll iron this out with software updates. Also the volume knob is really horribly marked. You have to be right in front of the unit in good lighting to actually see it.


 
 I am thinking about getting elear and 600i, would you say this is a great combo? If not what other amp/dac would you recommend at this price range?


----------



## heliosphann

frankqxq said:


> I am thinking about getting elear and 600i, would you say this is a great combo? If not what other amp/dac would you recommend at this price range?


 
 I think it is a good combo. The SE outputs are a little weak on the 600i, but that's to be expected in a balanced amp. I've got a balanced cable coming for my Elear, should really take the pairing to another level.
  
 Here's a new review from Audio-Head. Agree with a lot of what he has to say about it: http://audio-head.com/questyle-cma-600i-review/


----------



## 514077

heliosphann said:


> frankqxq said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about getting elear and 600i, would you say this is a great combo? If not what other amp/dac would you recommend at this price range?
> ...


 

 Just curious:  Did you ever get to try out the CMA-800i?  I'm wondering if there's a major difference.


----------



## frankqxq

uelong said:


> Just curious:  Did you ever get to try out the CMA-800i?  I'm wondering if there's a major difference.


 
 Although i didnt hear any of them, according to my little research, 800i is about 20-25% percent better than 600i based on what the company stated. But I really doubt rookie like me will notice any drastic change.


----------



## miceblue

And how did you come up with this quantifiable 20-25% change exactly? : p


----------



## frankqxq

miceblue said:


> And how did you come up with this quantifiable 20-25% change exactly? : p


 
 I saw somewhere where Queststyle stated that they tried to make 600i at least 75% of 800i and half the cost. The part that is bugging me is if I buy it will it be compatible with my windows 10 since some people complained about the malfunction software. in addition the dac/amp market is changing so rapidly which freaks me out.


----------



## frankqxq

heliosphann said:


> I think it is a good combo. The SE outputs are a little weak on the 600i, but that's to be expected in a balanced amp. I've got a balanced cable coming for my Elear, should really take the pairing to another level.
> 
> Here's a new review from Audio-Head. Agree with a lot of what he has to say about it: http://audio-head.com/questyle-cma-600i-review/


 
 Hi, wondering what balanced cable you chose from?


----------



## heliosphann

frankqxq said:


> Hi, wondering what balanced cable you chose from?


 
 Norne Solv-X. 
  
 Trevor is a real pleasure to deal with, I highly recommend them if you want an aftermarket cable and want great craftsmanship and awesome service.


----------



## up late

interested in this and the burson conductor v2+ but reviews for both units are in short supply currently. has anyone here compared them? it's a long shot i know.


----------



## bSquared64

Hey Guys! Bruce here from Questyle. 

We had a phenomenal CanJam RMAF this year and the CMA600i was the "Rock Star" of the show for us! We sold quite a few of them and it got a great response from all the people who listened to it. 

We had headphones from Audeze (LCD4's, Sine & LCDXC), Focal (Utopias), Sennheiser (HD800's), ENIGMAcoustics (Dharma), HiFi Man (Edition X), Massdrop (TH-X00 with custom E-MU Ebony cups), E-MU (Teak's), Meze (99 Classics), Mr. Speakers (Closed Flow), Sonus Faber (Pryma) & Base Audio running on 3 CMA600i's. We are expecting some great impressions from the show as it was a big hit! 

There are also several reviews coming in the next few weeks from most of the usual players in the Press! We've seen a few of them already and they are really good! We even have a Product of the Year or two awards coming on it!! 

As to the popping issue some are experiencing, as pointed out, it is a known issue with the AKM chip and we are looking into what can be done about it. 

We are also working on putting together a review tour. If interested, please PM me or Netforce. 

And now for some pics from CanJam @ RMAF! 

b²


----------



## up late

thanks for stopping by bruce and i look forward to reading the reviews. i understand that the cma600i is a balanced amp and my cans are single ended. can you explain how the circuit operates for single ended amplification? thanks.


----------



## 514077

bsquared64 said:


> Hey Guys! Bruce here from Questyle.
> 
> We had a phenomenal CanJam RMAF this year and the CMA600i was the "Rock Star" of the show for us! We sold quite a few of them and it got a great response from all the people who listened to it.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm curious, Bruce, but is the 800I balanced like the 600I?


----------



## SashimiWu

Just bought the CMA600i from a fellow head-fier.  Really really impressed by this piece of kit.
  
 I must agree and say that it pairs very well with the HD800s which is rare for a solid state amp in my experience.
  
 Will post some more impressions once I get more headtime.


----------



## miceblue

Oh at RMAF I took a photo of the CMA600i with the acrylic cover on the top. I've always liked electronics with clear cases. : D


----------



## heliosphann

miceblue said:


> Oh at RMAF I took a photo of the CMA600i with the acrylic cover on the top. I've always liked electronics with clear cases. : D


 
  
 Saw that in a few different posts from the RMAF. Very nice.
  
 Also great write up in the RMAF thread Michael!


----------



## simulatedrain

@bSquared64 Thats awesome! I hope there is a quick solution for the akm chip, i was planning my setup with usb in mind so this is the only thing keeping me from fully loving this amp/dac combo.  
  
 Been listening to the cma 600i with an hd 650 and an lcd 2.1 prefazor and it has been a blast.  From what i can tell theres very little if any coloration or distortion which is exactly what i wanted; characteristics of headphones shine through unimpeded.   
  
 Is it possible to order one of those acrylic top  plates?  It looks super sexy and id love to show off the insides.


----------



## heliosphann

simulatedrain said:


> @bSquared64 Thats awesome! I hope there is a quick solution for the akm chip, i was planning my setup with usb in mind so this is the only thing keeping me from fully loving this amp/dac combo.
> 
> Been listening to the cma 600i with an hd 650 and an lcd 2.1 prefazor and it has been a blast.  From what i can tell theres very little if any coloration or distortion which is exactly what i wanted; characteristics of headphones shine through unimpeded.
> 
> Is it possible to order one of those acrylic top  plates?  It looks super sexy and id love to show off the insides


 
 Yea, the see through tops are pretty damn cool.


----------



## Questyle

simulatedrain said:


> @bSquared64
> Thats awesome! I hope there is a quick solution for the akm chip, i was planning my setup with usb in mind so this is the only thing keeping me from fully loving this amp/dac combo.
> 
> Been listening to the cma 600i with an hd 650 and an lcd 2.1 prefazor and it has been a blast.  From what i can tell theres very little if any coloration or distortion which is exactly what i wanted; characteristics of headphones shine through unimpeded.
> ...




Yes, we have the clear tops available! Please Pm me if you wish to order one. We will also make it available to anyone who wishes to purchase a new CMA600i.


----------



## Roybenz

I also have the usb issue with imac. Anything New regarding this? Does the 800i have the same issue? 

I also cant get the filters to work with remote. 

Have Anyone tried the 800i and can tell the difference?


----------



## HarryWarner1

Is this available though Questyle dealers in Australia... Tivoli audio specifically?


----------



## Netforce

Hey guys, little update regarding the popping and clicking issue.
  
 AKM recently visited our China office and discussed the issue with us. The issue has been a noted issue regarding AK4490 DAC chip and AKM has asked Jason to help figure out a solution. The AK4490 DAC chip popping and clicking noises appeared at a lower frequency on the 600i and AKM is looking into the 600i to see what maybe causing the issues to appear at a lower frequency.
  
 Questyle would like to thank those who have been affected by the popping and clicking issues for their patience in this matter. On the unit I have at home, I have at times heard the pops from time to time and am in the same boat waiting for a fix soon!
  
 As this issue is related to the AK4490 DAC chip which is only found within the CMA600i, the CMA800i is *NOT* affected as it is using a Wolfson DAC chip.


----------



## Roybenz

Edit


----------



## miceblue

netforce said:


> As this issue is related to the AK4490 DAC chip which is only found within the CMA600i, the CMA800i is *NOT* affected as it is using a Wolfson DAC chip.





roybenz said:


> My 800i does not have this.


----------



## DaveLT

roybenz said:


> My 800i does not have this.


 
 Can you read?


----------



## up late

think i'll bide my time until this is sorted


----------



## blinsc

netforce said:


> Hey guys, little update regarding the popping and clicking issue.
> 
> AKM recently visited our China office and discussed the issue with us. The issue has been a noted issue regarding AK4490 DAC chip and AKM has asked Jason to help figure out a solution. The AK4490 DAC chip popping and clicking noises appeared at a lower frequency on the 600i and AKM is looking into the 600i to see what maybe causing the issues to appear at a lower frequency.
> 
> ...


 

 I think the issue is with the USB controller, not the DAC itself.  The Schiit Modi 2 Uber, which I used full-time before I got the CMA600i, also uses the AK4490 and doesn't have the same issue.
  
 The reason I say this is because the popping, at least as I observed it, would happen more often when I was doing something, like scrolling a web page.  My best guess is the drivers need to be better optimized.


----------



## DaveLT

blinsc said:


> I think the issue is with the USB controller, not the DAC itself.  The Schiit Modi 2 Uber, which I used full-time before I got the CMA600i, also uses the AK4490 and doesn't have the same issue.
> 
> The reason I say this is because the popping, at least as I observed it, would happen more often when I was doing something, like scrolling a web page.  My best guess is the drivers need to be better optimized.



Let's not try and act as the experts here shall we? 
The line in on the cma600i clips past 75% on my phone as apparently the line in goes to the DAC not the preamp.
It is not the USB input.


----------



## thatonenoob

Oh darn, that's disappointing.  Was very seriously considering picking one up in the near future.


----------



## 514077

blinsc said:


> netforce said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, little update regarding the popping and clicking issue.
> ...


 

 As an outsider who loves reading Questyle threads, could it be, maybe, that your computer might need optimizing?  I only ask 'cause you said it happens when you're doing something such as scrolling.


----------



## blinsc

uelong said:


> As an outsider who loves reading Questyle threads, could it be, maybe, that your computer might need optimizing?  I only ask 'cause you said it happens when you're doing something such as scrolling.


 
  
 Do you own the CMA600i or have used it before?  I do, and here's what I know:
  
 1) My computer is less than a year-old with an i7-6700K CPU, 16GB of RAM, and a GeForce 980 Ti video card.  I'm using the latest drivers for everything.  I don't have performance issues playing modern video games or with anything, really.
  
 2) The Schiit Modi 2 Uber which uses the 4490 DAC doesn't have the same issue when using the USB input.  I've listened to it for hundreds of hours and never heard a single pop or click.
  
 3) The CMA600i, which uses a different USB controller than the Modi 2 Uber, has issues 100% of time using the USB input, usually a couple times a minute (eg, about half a dozen times per song).  The problem can be exacerbated somewhat when actively doing something with the computer, like browsing web pages, which leads me to believe there might be some sloppy drivers.  If it happened with the Modi 2 (or any other devices I use) too then I would start looking at my computer.  But it doesn't.  Only the CMA600i and only using the USB input.
  
 So people point the finger at my computer or the 4490 DAC but I don't believe it.  Since Questyle never got back to me in a meaningful way, I'm not anticipating a fix nor do I need one as I am using the coax digital input without problems.
  
 Also, I don't care for your "could it be, maybe" question when all I am doing is providing information.  If you read the thread I'm not the only person experiencing issues with the USB input.
  
 And to the person saying "it's not the USB input" and talking about clipping, that's not the same issue I am talking about.  I have not noticed any clipping issues.  What I am talking about are loud, audible "pops" and "clicks."  Like snapping your fingers together (maybe not that loud).
  
 Unsubscribed.  Good luck any future buyers.


----------



## DaveLT

blinsc said:


> Do you own the CMA600i or have used it before?  I do, and here's what I know:
> 
> 1) My computer is less than a year-old with an i7-6700K CPU, 16GB of RAM, and a GeForce 980 Ti video card.  I'm using the latest drivers for everything.  I don't have performance issues playing modern video games or with anything, really.
> 
> ...


 
 It's not the USB input.
  
 Let's look at the evidence, I have a XD05 with XMOS AND AK4490. Any issues? Nope.
 I even got questyle XMOS drivers to work on my XD05 and again, no issues.
 Sloppy drivers? Yeah right. Stop talking out of your *beep*
  
 You're just throwing a nail into a haystack and hoping someone finds it, it just doesn't make any bloody sense.
  
 And since you don't know, here's the specs of my rig :
 Intel Xeon E5 2675 V3
 ASUS X99-A/USB3.1
 FSP Aurum PT 1200
 AMD R9 290X (AIO cooled)
 Crucial Ballistix 32GB 2133


----------



## 514077

davelt said:


> blinsc said:
> 
> 
> > Do you own the CMA600i or have used it before?  I do, and here's what I know:
> ...


 

 You both are right.  I was only curious and didn't mean to stir anything up; especially when I don't know anything about either of your rigs.  Please don't unsub on my part.  I have no business commenting here, and will be gone from here.


----------



## thatonenoob

Cool so it's now time to start throwing out pc specs....sweet I'v got a...wait a sec...shucks. MBA


----------



## simulatedrain

I am not sure why you guys are arguing.  Two different questyle reps posted in this thread saying what the issue is.  So that confirms that yes there is indeed an issue running the cma600i through the usb, and hte company is looking at the ak4490 as the culprit.   Just because the same chips work in other devices without issues, doesnt mean it will work in others.  Questyle's implementation of the chips could be different, maybe theres issues with the drivers or some kind of interference.  No one really knows untill they find the problem and fix it.


----------



## Staxaphone

I read this thread while auditioning a 600i from my local Pittsburgh retailer.  I did not experience any pops or other such noises while listening to PCM rips from an HP notebook running windows 8 and VLC media player.  Output to the 600i was via USB with an AQ Jitterbug also attached to the computer USB port.  But needless to say I mentioned this thread issue to my dealer (Mark) when I visited the following day.  He immediately phoned "Bruce" (presume he is same Questyle person in this thread but I DO NOT know that for certain) and asked about this.  He said that he was informed by Bruce that the issue only occurs when switching between DSD and PCM tracks.  Anyway I bought the 600i and have not experienced a single pop or other noticeable noise artifact from the DAC.  I have yet to try any of my DSD iso rips ( I have over 150) as I listen to them only from my MB Pro through JRiver on my main system in another room.


----------



## up late

the cma600i was driving the dynamic and planar magnetic cans that i auditioned today. i'm not sure which connection was being used tho. i expected it to be larger and was surprised by how compact it was. build quality looks nice and solid.


----------



## allinhead

do you know if it use 1 or 2 akm 4490 ?


----------



## up late

don't know


----------



## heliosphann

Another great review of the CMA-600i
  
 http://www.tonepublications.com/review/the-questyle-cma600i-headphone-ampdac/


----------



## MR. Hmm

staxaphone said:


> I read this thread while auditioning a 600i from my local Pittsburgh retailer.  I did not experience any pops or other such noises while listening to PCM rips from an HP notebook running windows 8 and VLC media player.  Output to the 600i was via USB with an AQ Jitterbug also attached to the computer USB port.  But needless to say I mentioned this thread issue to my dealer (Mark) when I visited the following day.  He immediately phoned "Bruce" (presume he is same Questyle person in this thread but I DO NOT know that for certain) and asked about this.  He said that he was informed by Bruce that the issue only occurs when switching between DSD and PCM tracks.  Anyway I bought the 600i and have not experienced a single pop or other noticeable noise artifact from the DAC.  I have yet to try any of my DSD iso rips ( I have over 150) as I listen to them only from my MB Pro through JRiver on my main system in another room.


 

 It would be great if someone from Questyle could confirm/refute if this is the case. I want to buy the 600i but am hesitant because of the USB issue, but since I don't own any DSD tracks it wouldn't be a big problem as long as the issues are limited to switching between DSD/PCM.


----------



## simulatedrain

@MR. Hmm
  
 Hey, i have the 600i and have personally experienced the pops and clicks.  For my situation at least, its not limited to just switching between  pcm and dsd.  It just happens in general if you use usb as source.  I can listen using optical with no issues.  Two representatives have said in this thread already that the issue is with the 4490 dac chip and that they are trying to solve the issue.  The pops and clicks during pcm to dsd changing is not something ive experienced, or heard of before.
  
 USB issue aside if you can use another input source. i couldnt recommend this amp/dac enough.  It has a great design and is definately well made.    Has amazing functionality with various input and output combinations.  It has a very clean neutral sound that lets you hear your headphones characteristics.  Theres a few small legitimate gripes: volumn nob indicator is hard to see, and the controller has very few uses with the cma600i.  
  
@heliosphann
  
  
 Another good read, im surprised we dont see more about this amp with how well received it seems to be at shows.  Would love to hear more about this thing powering the he-6.  Im interested in hearing how it sounds but having to acquire a special amp just for the headphones was a turn off.  Does anyone else have experience with the he-6 + cma600i?


----------



## MR. Hmm

Wonder how they will fix the problem with the USB. Is it likely that the units will have to go back to Questyle or can it be done with a firmware update or something?


----------



## walfredo

Hi Folks!!
  
 Just got a Questyle 600i from another head-fier.  I am very please with what I hear!!   
  
 Just curious about the remote.  It seems that only thing it does is raise/lower volume.  Do I need to do something for the other functions to work?
  
 Thanks,
 Walfredo


----------



## evilmind

Anyone has any update on the clipping issue ? I have family in China and I'm considering buying the CMA600i for a work station configuration coupled with a thx00 ebony and an elear (also have a pair of Vega and Andro to run it with). As it's mainly going to be playing sound from my work computer via USB for FLAC and DSD files I'm a bit worried.


----------



## Netforce

Update coming soon... Hopefully I can announce it next week before CES rolls around and we get swamped with that show.


----------



## evilmind

netforce said:


> Update coming soon... Hopefully I can announce it next week before CES rolls around and we get swamped with that show.


 
 That's great news, will it be a soft or a hardware fix ? Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## gonzfi

Please announce a fix and that you are making a black unit as well.


----------



## Netforce

evilmind said:


> That's great news, will it be a soft or a hardware fix ? Thanks for the heads up !


 
 Likely the latter but we will make sure those existing customers experiencing the issue will be happy.
  


gonzfi said:


> Please announce a fix and that you are making a black unit as well.


 
 Oh interesting a black Questyle desktop piece you say...


----------



## Netforce

Hey folks a little request on our part, those who are experiencing the popping/clicking issue on their unit can you PM me the serial number of your unit. Just need to check out a few things and will help us in the future, thanks.


----------



## MR. Hmm

I haven't tested with USB yet, but my unit makes a unpleasant noise sometimes through optical. It doesn't happen when changing from one track to the next, but rather if the music is paused for a few seconds. Then when I turn it on again the noise appears or if I'm listening via YouTube and spend a few moments searching for a new song the noise will appear when I start the video. It's like the unit goes to sleep too quickly and wakes up with a loud noise when it receives a signal. Is this normal?


----------



## gonzfi

netforce said:


> Likely the latter but we will make sure those existing customers experiencing the issue will be happy.
> 
> Oh interesting a black Questyle desktop piece you say...



A black one would be super cool...


----------



## DaveLT

netforce said:


> Likely the latter but we will make sure those existing customers experiencing the issue will be happy.
> 
> Oh interesting a black Questyle desktop piece you say...


 
 discreet hint.


----------



## simulatedrain

Hello! my serial number for the cma600i is 10300500138.  Have been experiencing the clicks and pops via usb.  Also, earlier in this thread a questyle rep said there were clear tops available to buy.  I PMed him and got no response, is it still possible to get one?


----------



## Netforce

Thanks for the serial number. Yeah still can get clear tops, been a bit behind in a lot of PM on HF for the clear tops but I will try to get the ball rolling on that soon.


----------



## simulatedrain

Great thanks for that! that was meant to be a PM but i failed >.>


----------



## heliosphann

simulatedrain said:


> Hello! my serial number for the cma600i is 10300500138.  Have been experiencing the clicks and pops via usb.  Also, earlier in this thread a questyle rep said there were clear tops available to buy.  I PMed him and got no response, is it still possible to get one?


 
  
  


netforce said:


> Thanks for the serial number. Yeah still can get clear tops, been a bit behind in a lot of PM on HF for the clear tops but I will try to get the ball rolling on that soon.


 
  
 LMK also know about the clear tops. I sent a PM about them a while ago and never heard anything back.
  
 Thx!


----------



## up late

i emailed questyle with an enquiry a few months back and didn't receive a reply...


----------



## Netforce

simulatedrain said:


> Great thanks for that! that was meant to be a PM but i failed >.>


 
 Ahh I see lol.
  


heliosphann said:


> LMK also know about the clear tops. I sent a PM about them a while ago and never heard anything back.
> 
> Thx!


 
 Ok! 
  


up late said:


> i emailed questyle with an enquiry a few months back and didn't receive a reply...


 
 Sorry if we missed it, had a bit of a hiccup with responding to pm and emails little while ago but should be on top of them now. You can resend an email or pm me directly your issues, questions, etc and I should be able to help.


----------



## MTMEtim

I did extensive listening of the Elear with the CMA 600i and felt like it was a  really nice combo. I also tried other cans like the hd800 and LCD 3 (to see how they would be driven) and I was pleased. I think for the money to have a solid two in one that also plays DSD for this price is tough to beat.


----------



## vincents

Hi Guys  I am about to start wth my new 600i - bought it in the post Xmas sales.  USB input - have people tested is it much improved with a reclocker ? or a sonore rendu / sotm  200? Interested in your experiences and how good the internal jitter management is.
  
 many thanks


----------



## simulatedrain

@MTMEtim
  
 HI, i was wondering if you have access to an he-6 to test with the cma600i.  There was a reviewer that mentioned it sounded great but no additional details.  Im curious to know if the 600i has enough power for the he-6


----------



## judomaniak

mtmetim said:


> I did extensive listening of the Elear with the CMA 600i and felt like it was a  really nice combo. I also tried other cans like the hd800 and LCD 3 (to see how they would be driven) and I was pleased. I think for the money to have a solid two in one that also plays DSD for this price is tough to beat.


 
 good to hear about the elears sounding good with this amp/dac combo. i have the elears and now looking to improve my amp section


----------



## MTMEtim

simulatedrain said:


> @MTMEtim
> 
> HI, i was wondering if you have access to an he-6 to test with the cma600i.  There was a reviewer that mentioned it sounded great but no additional details.  Im curious to know if the 600i has enough power for the he-6


 
 Hey simulatedrain! I wish i did have an he-6 at the shop since I have heard good things about it... I am curious as well to see how the amp would do driving it... I have a friend that i will ask to see if he has had any head time with the 2. He owns an he-6 and has been to a lot of meets and can jams.


----------



## MTMEtim

judomaniak said:


> good to hear about the elears sounding good with this amp/dac combo. i have the elears and now looking to improve my amp section


 
 Upgrading my amp section at home made a huge improvement for all my headphones. Planar magnetic's always surprise me with how much they scale with more powerful, better amps. which is what @simulatedrain knows ha. Feel free to pm me if you have any more questions about headphone or amp pairings. But in regards to the 600i, it really does cover a large amount of headphones for its amp section.


----------



## IgorA

To remove clicks during playback via CMA600i USB use multiple oversampling at 352KHz/384KHz and ASIO/KS/WASAPI output mode.


----------



## Torrs

I completely agree. 192kHz setting also removes clicks during playback.


----------



## vincents

mmm..... just fired up my brand new 600i. All my recordings are P C M. Using USB  2 clicks every time I change album, even if same bit rate and Hz. I am using Audirvana+ on a MacBook. Has anyone avoided clicks on Audirvana & Mac when using USB? 
  
 thanks


----------



## judomaniak

lots of talk on absolute sound and other mags about MQA. should a guy wait and see if they eventually come out with it or do you think it will be a downloadable programs later


----------



## vincents

I am hoping it will be downloadable - Meridian, Pioneer and Onkyo seemed to add it later with software updates - I understand it has to be tailored for each DAC by MQA - hope Questyle make the effort to do this !


----------



## Namikis

vincents said:


> mmm..... just fired up my brand new 600i. All my recordings are P C M. Using USB  2 clicks every time I change album, even if same bit rate and Hz. I am using Audirvana+ on a MacBook. Has anyone avoided clicks on Audirvana & Mac when using USB?
> 
> thanks


 
 I am testing a CMA600i on my setup,  using Jriver.  Bottom line:  great sounding DAC, especially on DSD:  but the popping and clicking are a deal-breaker for me.  As Vincents points out,  every time I switch albums (this to include DSD files) I get annoying  popping - in some cases loud enough to make me consider muting before switching.


----------



## Tro95

simulatedrain said:


> @MTMEtim
> 
> HI, i was wondering if you have access to an he-6 to test with the cma600i.  There was a reviewer that mentioned it sounded great but no additional details.  Im curious to know if the 600i has enough power for the he-6


 
  
 I'm hoping to test out the HE-6 in April, with both balanced and single-ended outputs on the CMA600i, as well as other questyle products. Will definitely report back, if it's not too late!


----------



## DaveLT

vincents said:


> I am hoping it will be downloadable - Meridian, Pioneer and Onkyo seemed to add it later with software updates - I understand it has to be tailored for each DAC by MQA - hope Questyle make the effort to do this !


 
 MQA is nothing more than a dead on arrival format that is pretty much DSD.


----------



## simulatedrain

been a little while, any updates on driver info?


----------



## Roybenz

Questyle will not support MQA they told me.


----------



## 514077

roybenz said:


> Questyle will not support MQA they told me.


 
 True.  I did ask about MQA while the QP was being developed, and they said no.


----------



## TnTMaN

I have a loan CMA600i, going to test it with my LCD3, T70p and 846 iems.. Anything you want me to look out for? My gear on order is axially actually Auralic Vega and Taurus ii

Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Been using CMA600i for few hours now with Elear.
  
 It amaze me how synergy these combination, smooth and balance with musical tone, very clean backround, and I really like the soundstage quality (imaging and air feeling between instrument) with expansive in quantity. Bass is definitely having good density, full body, tight and very controlled.


----------



## heliosphann

themiddlesky said:


> Been using CMA600i for few hours now with Elear.
> 
> It amaze me how synergy these combination, smooth and balance with musical tone, very clean backround, and I really like the soundstage quality (imaging and air feeling between instrument) with expansive in quantity. Bass is definitely having good density, full body, tight and very controlled.


 
 Yea, they pair very well with warmer headphones as they deliver such a clean, powerful sound.


----------



## walfredo

heliosphann said:


> themiddlesky said:
> 
> 
> > Been using CMA600i for few hours now with Elear.
> ...


 

 +1.  The synergy with my Audio Technica Woddies (W1000, W1000X, W1000Z, W5000) is absolutely awesome!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Yeah, I had some ATH woodies too before,sold them all, but I believe this dac amp would be good pairing with W5000.
  
 600i keep amaze me how they translating hifi sound in very smooth way. I can start to use spotify as my desktop song list now(I used to only using spotify in my phone), very enjoyable and acceptable, but still pretty detailed and accurate in sound.


----------



## reiserFS

The 400i has been shown at CES, looks to be promising:
  
 http://www.avhub.com.au/news/hi-fi/questyle-cma-400i-at-ces-446716


----------



## Netforce

reiserfs said:


> The 400i has been shown at CES, looks to be promising:
> 
> http://www.avhub.com.au/news/hi-fi/questyle-cma-400i-at-ces-446716



Brought a prototype demo out for Canjam New York and received a great response. Looking forward it should be a great new piece!


----------



## Netforce

Wanted to say sorry guys for the lack of updates. Every other weekend has been a show for us lately from ces to namm to Canjam NY and with getting sick I fell behind a bit here. Chinese new year kinda also threw a wrench I'm things from the team having some time off. Hope to hear back from them soon and hopefully can provide an update! 

Also hope to get the ball rolling soon with the clear top. If offered as an add on accessory option would there be an interest to possibly purchase it straight from dealers? If anything I would love to see it as an accessory option for all our desktop pieces to let everyone get a peak inside!


----------



## reiserFS

netforce said:


> Brought a prototype demo out for Canjam New York and received a great response. Looking forward it should be a great new piece!


 
 Any news regarding the release date?


----------



## Netforce

reiserfs said:


> Any news regarding the release date?



Looking at a possible April or May launch. We received some positive feedback lately and are making a few tweaks but not major changes. Really excited for it, there was a lot of love for it when folks used it with their iems.


----------



## reiserFS

netforce said:


> Looking at a possible April or May launch. We received some positive feedback lately and are making a few tweaks but not major changes. Really excited for it, there was a lot of love for it when folks used it with their iems.


 
 Thanks, guess I'll hold off on buying the 600i until then! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Netforce

reiserfs said:


> Thanks, guess I'll hold off on buying the 600i until then! Looking forward to it.


 
 The idea behind the 400i was to have the ability to drive IEMs while in low gain and then stronger full size headphones when you swap to high gain. The 600i in comparison works wonderfully for full size headphones but has a bit high gain for really sensitive IEMs. I find myself not having too much play with the volume knob on the 600i before it gets a big too loud with my multi BA IEMs so I use a few things like the iFi iEMatch.
  
 But without a doubt the two are very comparable, still getting things shipped back from CanJam New York but I could snap some pics between the two.


----------



## simulatedrain

@Netforce   thanks for the update!  Would love to have the option to order the clear top.  Let me know if you here anything about the usb driver updates.  I had one quick question, during all the shows did you guys ever get a chance to try the he-6 with the 600i?  Ive seen a few people say how awesome they sounded with the 800r monoblocks.  No one really seems to agree with how much power is required for the he-6 and its more related to the power supply.  Im looking for my next headphone and leaning towards the hd800 or the he-6, and would be nice to not need another amp if i go with the he-6 :3


----------



## Netforce

simulatedrain said:


> @Netforce   thanks for the update!  Would love to have the option to order the clear top.  Let me know if you here anything about the usb driver updates.  I had one quick question, during all the shows did you guys ever get a chance to try the he-6 with the 600i?  Ive seen a few people say how awesome they sounded with the 800r monoblocks.  No one really seems to agree with how much power is required for the he-6 and its more related to the power supply.  Im looking for my next headphone and leaning towards the hd800 or the he-6, and would be nice to not need another amp if i go with the he-6 :3


 
 I should be talking with Bruce tomorrow to see if there is any update with the USB issue, I'll post any new updates as it has been some time since I got an update.
  
 Back in the summer I had a chance to play with the He-6 at an event. A friend brought in his pair and we got it plenty powered on the 600i. Obviously the 800r in monoblocks aren't a slouch but I haven't found a headphone I couldn't drive with the 600i. The Akg k1000 I really loved hearing at one meet with the 600i.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

netforce said:


> I should be talking with Bruce tomorrow to see if there is any update with the USB issue, I'll post any new updates as it has been some time since I got an update.
> 
> Back in the summer I had a chance to play with the He-6 at an event. A friend brought in his pair and we got it plenty powered on the 600i. Obviously the 800r in monoblocks aren't a slouch but I haven't found a headphone I couldn't drive with the 600i. The Akg k1000 I really loved hearing at one meet with the 600i.




That's really neat about the k1000. Really interesting headphone! Was lucky enough to hear one at the Charolette meet 2 summers ago


----------



## reiserFS

Can anyone elaborate on the USB issue? Do the drop outs only happen when there's no music stream?


----------



## Torrs

reiserfs said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the USB issue? Do the drop outs only happen when there's no music stream?




I experienced a click/popping sound at the beginning of playing a track if I would have the unit idle for anytime greater than one minute and then hit play. As if the unit went to sleep after one minute. If you are using the 600i for continuous play then that popping isn't so annoying but if you pause and play often or use it as the main system for all audio out (streaming youtube etc.) from your computer then it may get on your nerves. Other than this issue the unit sounds very pleasant.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

torrs said:


> I experienced a click/popping sound at the beginning of playing a track if I would have the unit idle for anytime greater than one minute and then hit play. As if the unit went to sleep after one minute. If you are using the 600i for continuous play then that popping isn't so annoying but if you pause and play often or use it as the main system for all audio out (steaming youtube etc.) from your computer then it may get on your nerves. Other than this issue the unit sounds very pleasant.




What files are you playing when you get the pops and clicks? I just had a conversation with a customer yesterday who told me that he wondered about the issue but he himself had never heard it. I forget what files he only used ( burned his SACD 's onto his computer). I wondered if it's with specific formats and that's why some people hear it and others don't.


----------



## Torrs

mtmecraig said:


> What files are you playing when you get the pops and clicks? I just had a conversation with a customer yesterday who told me that he wondered about the issue but he himself had never heard it. I forget what files he only used ( burned his SACD 's onto his computer). I wondered if it's with specific formats and that's why some people hear it and others don't.




I'm just playing MP3's or streaming music. I heard that there is a click when switching between pcm and dsd, but don't have the files to test that. I don't think my issue is with the file format.


----------



## reiserFS

torrs said:


> I experienced a click/popping sound at the beginning of playing a track if I would have the unit idle for anytime greater than one minute and then hit play. As if the unit went to sleep after one minute. If you are using the 600i for continuous play then that popping isn't so annoying but if you pause and play often or use it as the main system for all audio out (streaming youtube etc.) from your computer then it may get on your nerves. Other than this issue the unit sounds very pleasant.


 
 So it's basically like soft relays clicking? My HD-DAC1 does this as well and it doesn't bother me. Bought.


----------



## walfredo

reiserfs said:


> torrs said:
> 
> 
> > I experienced a click/popping sound at the beginning of playing a track if I would have the unit idle for anytime greater than one minute and then hit play. As if the unit went to sleep after one minute. If you are using the 600i for continuous play then that popping isn't so annoying but if you pause and play often or use it as the main system for all audio out (streaming youtube etc.) from your computer then it may get on your nerves. Other than this issue the unit sounds very pleasant.
> ...


 
  
 Yeap. It does not bother me either.  Awesome unit!!


----------



## simulatedrain

@reiserFS   I guess the clicks others are having are different from the ones im having.  The pops and clicks didnt get triggered by any behavior, they were there the moment i turned on the amp.  They were seemingly random occurances, then eventually a random usb driver crash would take place and stop sound to the device.  I tested it on several sources and setups and the issues were present every time.  But listening through optical removes any issues, and it sounds amazing paired with my lcd 2.1's


----------



## NPWS

anyone here had tried comparing between this one and oppo ha-1?
 thanks


----------



## ahossam

I just bought Focal Elear and I will use it in my home on my PC so I think I need desktop amp/dac since I don't have one. Questyle CMA600i is on my list but after I have found out that they will release CMA400i I think I am more interested with CMA400i because most of my audio gear is iem and I only have two full-size headphones, Elear and R70X and they relatively not that hard to drive. Can't wait to hear more about CMA400i.


----------



## bluebanshee76

Hi all!
  
 I finally recieved my Focal Elear last week and spent some wonderful hours last weekend listening to long time favourites on a new level. But as usual when acquiring a new HP that little nagging voice materialised inside my head and whispered: "Step up your DAC/Amp game and you will get even better results." Right, long time no hear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 After a few hours of research in the seedier depths of related blogs, forums, reviews, you name it, I came across the Questyle CMA600i, in general favorable reviews and a pairing recommendation to my Elear from Moon Audio. And then I stumbled across this clicking noise situation when fed via USB. Quick question: does this only occur when you hook the Questyle up to a PC/MAC or is it also present when using the USB output of a dedicated media player/renderer like the Auralic Aries Mini? I happen to have one of those and the USB connection would be my favored choice since it´s the only way to transport 32/384 output to an external DAC.


----------



## simulatedrain

i could be wrong, but from what i understand its a problem with the dac chip so theres a possibility it will.  When i did my testing, the issue was present in both Mac and Win OSes.  Since your Dac uses same drivers the mac OS uses theres a chance it might.  But honestly at this point im losing hope.  Its been 10 months since i bought this , its probably been 6 months since weve been hearing new drivers coming soon.  I havent  been able to use this with my main setup so im starting to look at other options, its too pricy to be used as a secondary source.   Its a shame cause it looks great and sounds great.


----------



## MR. Hmm

Got mine a few months ago and thought I'd share a picture. It's really a beautifully made amp. I enjoy the way it pairs with my HD800. I don't find it harsh or bright like many others have described the HD800, so I guess that suggest a successful amp/dac paring.


----------



## Polbone

About volume control.
  
 First thing on my device with no volume at all (button turned  left completely) I can hear the music with 32 and 110 Ohms headphones.
  
 Is it the same for you or maybe is my unit defective ?
  
 Questyle customer service assure it's normal and I'm quite surprised.
  
 Then you can imagine I don't have to turn the button much to get too loud. The lack of precision in volume control is very frustrating.


----------



## HPLobster

Has anyone compared this to the Oppo HA-1?  I´d be very curious to hear about a side-by-side testing.
  
  
 I´ve been asking this question for month now without answer....
  
 Maybe I should just go ahead and be the first one on this planet who has heard both


----------



## FunctionalDoc

So is the 400i going to be priced below the 600 or at the same price ? Power output for the headphone side ?


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

400i will be priced befow the 600i. That info was what I heard at CanJam. I don't know the specifics for the power output...


----------



## FunctionalDoc

Saw a video Tyll and Bruce Ball  $699 to $799. Will be interesting. Will be fully balanced DAC and output like the big brother 600i?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

I was compared 400 and 600 side by side (using focal elear) last week. I dunno about iem use, but for fullsize headphone like Elear, 600i simply win in term of everything. (included built and design quality if that matter)


----------



## FunctionalDoc

Has the delay in playback been adressed when using your computer for videos or music playback on 600I and hopefully on the 400I?  This was a problem that occurred also on the new iFi Black label that has since been fixed by a firmware update. I have no knowledge how good of a track record that Questyle has at  addressing product issues. Would anybody that use there products give some feedback of quality service after a sale ?  Thanks


----------



## Netforce

Hey guys, Jason wanted to release big updates rather then try to release info piece by piece in the case things gets misunderstood or things change over time. The issues with the CMA600i are still being worked on and we just need a little bit more time. In the past I made a post hinting about a possible hardware fix well before anything was decided and finalized and suddenly a lot of folks got a sudden call asking for a hardware fix when there wasn't yet one available.
  
 We want to be careful and have solid updates instead of being vague. I thought I was going to be getting an update sooner than later for the 600i fixes but the process has been a bit tricky from what the guys at the factory is telling us.
  
 Sorry if this feels like it is dragging out longer than it should.


----------



## freedom04

Has anyone compared this with the V281? Would also like to know how the HE1000 sounds when plugged into the CMA600i.

 Also, I've been thinking of just getting a CMA600i instead of a desktop DAC. I would use the CMA600i as a multipurpose unit, using it as a DAC (Balanced out) for my V281 and also using it at times as an independent unit. Whatcha think guys?


----------



## rikirk66

netforce said:


> Hey guys, Jason wanted to release big updates rather then try to release info piece by piece in the case things gets misunderstood or things change over time. The issues with the CMA600i are still being worked on and we just need a little bit more time. In the past I made a post hinting about a possible hardware fix well before anything was decided and finalized and suddenly a lot of folks got a sudden call asking for a hardware fix when there wasn't yet one available.
> 
> We want to be careful and have solid updates instead of being vague. I thought I was going to be getting an update sooner than later for the 600i fixes but the process has been a bit tricky from what the guys at the factory is telling us.
> 
> Sorry if this feels like it is dragging out longer than it should.


 

 Hello there,
  
 In case the fix is from HW instead of firmware, how would you handle the shipping cost back and forth in the USA? Moreover, would you honor the repair even for second hand owners? Thank you in advance, r


----------



## cbf123

Here in the UK at least, the distributor (SCV Distribution) have told me - a CMA600i owner - that once a solution is found 'we will make it available to everyone who has purchased a 600i, regardless of warranty status', which I would take to mean whether purchased new OR 2nd hand.

 Mine is still covered by warranty, but it is clear that this has been an issue from day 1, and whether the blame really lies with Questyle or not, the fact that it has taken so long to remedy should mean that they at least show goodwill to *any* owners and resolve the issue as and when a fix is ready. Hopefully it will still just be a software issue, but the length of time seems to be implying more and more that the issue could ultimately be hardware based.


----------



## Netforce

rikirk66 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> In case the fix is from HW instead of firmware, how would you handle the shipping cost back and forth in the USA? Moreover, would you honor the repair even for second hand owners? Thank you in advance, r


 
 Shipping costs I would have to consult with my boss before making a statement on that but second hand owners will probably just need at least proof of purchase.


----------



## cbf123

netforce said:


> Shipping costs I would have to consult with my boss before making a statement on that but second hand owners will probably just need at least proof of purchase.


 

 The second part seems fair enough, I'd imagine hopefully anyone could get hold of that info from their seller.
  
 I'm definitely not trying to hold you to anything at all, honest, but when you say that you guys need a 'bit more time', do we have ANY idea at all how much longer that might be? A month, 2, 3? My own issue with the USB causes the pops and clicks every 20 or 30 seconds on most songs, and for the life of me I can't get it to stop, regardless of changes to settings, fresh installs, etc. It is frustrating to not know how far along at all we may be to seeing any sort of resolution.
  
 Again, not holding you to anything though!


----------



## esauseesaw

I can confirm SCV will be getting some Flash ICs to update the CMA600i, they will arrive in the UK towards the end of this month. This addresses the USB issues but does mean your unit has to come in. If you are in the UK please get in touch and we'll sort it out.


----------



## up late

when will the new iteration of the cma600i with the dac fix start shipping?


----------



## esauseesaw

up late said:


> when will the new iteration of the cma600i with the dac fix start shipping?


 
 The next stock due in will have the fix. If you are in the UK that will mean around the end of Apr. We are out of stock in the UK so, if you bought one now it would be supplied when the new stock arrives.


----------



## up late

thanks for that


----------



## Bacon Bits

Is there any impressions on the 400i from CanJam Soca?


----------



## Barolo

I had a brief listen to the cma400i in London a couple of weeks ago and it sq was very good especially the treble which was defined but smooth I could easily tell the difference compared to the qp1 r ,but very little difference to the cma800i I will be placing an order when it's released in the UK my listening was done with my heir audio 10 universal


----------



## vincents

Netforce Hi
  
 Th usb click makes me reluctant to use my 600i until the fix arrives - as I am in Australia, will you be doing a global register of affected users so we can liaise re getting a fix ? 
  
 Next can someone comment on the quality of anti jitter the unit has ? Is its handling of usb signal sufficiently good that there is no real advantage is using a reclocker or a streamer like SOTM 200 ?
  
 thanks


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I just did a *YouTube video of the 600i *Recently. Here is the link-



I felt it was time to shed light on a product I use every time I A/B headphones.... I covered the majority of what I wanted but missed some things looking back on it. These are a work in progress for me for sure ha


----------



## Netforce

Hey guys and gals, good news is that Bruce is back from the factory and did confirm we have a solution for the pops and details will follow within the next week. 



vincents said:


> Netforce Hi
> 
> Th usb click makes me reluctant to use my 600i until the fix arrives - as I am in Australia, will you be doing a global register of affected users so we can liaise re getting a fix ?



Hey there, your local distributor should have the information to solve the USB issue as well.


----------



## HPLobster

For what it´s worth: I´m listening to a CMA600i right now implemented via USB on my desk and, for my part, can confirm that I do not hear any clicks via USB whatsoever. Just smooth audio-goodness...


----------



## Incognito73

Just to report that SCV distribution (Questyle distributor) installed the latest IC flash chip and programmed the updated firmware for my CMA600i. They are top people to deal with, so I would recommend that any UK based CMA600i owner get in touch with them about the update. 

Unfortunately, because of some unexpected developments I may put my (updated and still under warranty) CMA600i for sale fairly soon. Gutted ... as otherwise it's a terrific DAC/HP amp.


----------



## alphanumerix1

cma600i vs oppo ha-1 vs burson conductor 2+ ?


----------



## HPLobster

alphanumerix1 said:


> cma600i vs oppo ha-1 vs burson conductor 2+ ?



Been asking this question for month now...everywhere...
I had a Brief conversation with Zeus from ZReviews about this who had both the HA-1 and the CMA600i on his review-desk at one point and he ultimately opted in favor of the CMA600i. However he wasn´t very specific on reasoning...


----------



## crayonz

Hi, is the usb fix need an soldering or just flash update through firmware? Tx


----------



## Incognito73

Soldering is needed, I'm afraid. If you are OK with SMD soldering you can do it yourself ... but if your unit is still under warranty I would suggest to get in touch with nearest distributor as that's certainly best route to take. Trouble is that new IC flash chip needs to be soldered and re-programmed. I've tested my CMA600i after the update and it's rock stable. It's a superb DAC/amp!


----------



## headpfizer

I am seriously considering one of these. Is anyone that's had the fix from the distributor able to confirm the issue is solved?


----------



## karmazynowy

Any comparisions 600i vs 400i?


----------



## headpfizer

I bought one... Trying to track down a clear top now.


----------



## MGWS

karmazynowy said:


> Any comparisions 600i vs 400i?



+1


----------



## karmazynowy

@Netforce is 400i free from usb clicks and pops present on 600i?


----------



## vincent1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Coax Optical or usb?

Does questyle or users believe there is much of a Difference in quality in these three ( I don't use dsd)?

My 600i is be connected to an Aries mini streamer, which outputs all 3. 

Thanks


----------



## Musikbeginner

karmazynowy said:


> @Netforce is 400i free from usb clicks and pops present on 600i?


just share my experience. bought cma600i around mid June, no clicking/popping sound with USB connection either directly from tidal app or thru Jriver. 
window 10/tidal desktop app with wasapi setting/usb to questyle cma600i


----------



## karmazynowy

I have borrowed 600i from my friend which he bought a month ago and it has usb issues.


----------



## vincent1

Musik can you advise what serial number yours is please ? It would help to understand the cut-off serial number of when the problem had been fixed in the factory.  I understand from the UK that xxx0500 onwards seemed to be ok but that was not a precise cut off. Mine is 10300500228 and certainly has a usb problem.

thanks


----------



## Musikbeginner (Jul 21, 2017)

Mine is 10300500513
I bought from amazon us marketplace around mid June. I sent email before order asking vendor about issue relate to usb connection. He said it was received recently from manufacturer
My connection: window 10, tidal desktop app with wasapi setting. I have never experienced any clicking/popping with USB connection. Hope this helps


----------



## Lucky87

Hey guys I recently bought mine from musictomyear.com and Craig was nice enough to answer some of my questions and I pulled the trigger. I contacted Questyle before purchasing the 600i and was told that they had problems with earlier released version but the newiest version have been fixed. Now for me coming from a Matrix Audio Mini I Pro 2015 which had a ESS SABRE Ultra ES9016 and I definitely think the Questyle 600i is superior in sound. 
I also just recently purchased the Oppo UDP-205 with the Dual ESS ES9038PRO Sabre Pro DACS and listened to a couple of SACD and Ultra HD 4K movies via UDP-205 headphone off the front. All I can say is wow very nice I need more time to setup through Windows 10 but so far it sounds amazing.
I  will give a more detail review of the three soon.. But so far I really like the Questyle, looking forward on trying it via balanced headphones.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

So glad you like it!! It's always nice hear when someone is happy about what they get. Like I said on the YouTube video, I like using the 600i as a reference for new cans that we get in. Most days I have that hooked up to Tidal though USB and call it a day ha. 

Still looking forward to the 400i for IEM use.... we will be getting that whenever we can get our hands on it


----------



## TheGingerMinger (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello everyone. New to Head-Fi, I was just wondering if anyone had an update on what this USB issue was. I have tried contacting my retailer but they are being difficult, they tend not to reply to emails. My serial number is 10300500425 if anyone is interested. I bought this unit in July but the test sheet dates December 2016. Thanks!
EDIT- to clarify I do have a USB popping/clicking issue. Happens at the beginning of audio stream after 10 seconds or so of silence. Also happens while browsing the web if no sound is playing after a period of 10 seconds.


----------



## alphanumerix1

I was looking at this unit and usb issues are concerning.

Have you tried contacting queststyle directly?


----------



## TheGingerMinger (Sep 7, 2017)

alphanumerix1 said:


> I was looking at this unit and usb issues are concerning.
> 
> Have you tried contacting queststyle directly?


I have contacted Questyle, they have not responded. The supplier here in Australia contacted me, they were really nice. He said that they knew of the issue but it hasn't been explained to him what the problem actually is or it's symptoms. They have just been told to do a hardware update on units that have a hardware revision of v6.C5 I have sent the unit back to them. He said he has gotten a new shipment of 600i's this week, if the unit has issues when he tests it he may just send me one of the new units. I will update when I have more info.


----------



## alphanumerix1

TheGingerMinger said:


> I have contacted Questyle, they have not responded. The supplier here in Australia contacted me, they were really nice. He said that they knew of the issue but it hasn't been explained to him what the problem actually is or it's symptoms. They have just been told to do a hardware update on units that have a hardware revision of v6.F3 I have sent the unit back to them. He said he has gotten a new shipment of 600i's this week, if the unit has issues when he tests it he may just send me one of the new units. I will update when I have more info.



Cheers thats good news atleast.


----------



## seamon

Just upgraded to the CMA600i! This sounds breathtaking with the LCD 3! Now I am waiting for my LCD4.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

seamon said:


> Just upgraded to the CMA600i! This sounds breathtaking with the LCD 3! Now I am waiting for my LCD4.


I was going to ask you if it shipped lol. Really glad you like it!


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

I have the Questyle q192 and I want to upgrade my amp/dac. I was thinking about staying with Questyle.  Does anyone know if the 600i is an audible step up? I know it has more features but I want more of a sound upgrade.


----------



## TheGingerMinger (Sep 3, 2017)

TheGingerMinger said:


> I have contacted Questyle, they have not responded. The supplier here in Australia contacted me, they were really nice. He said that they knew of the issue but it hasn't been explained to him what the problem actually is or it's symptoms. They have just been told to do a hardware update on units that have a hardware revision of v6.F3 I have sent the unit back to them. He said he has gotten a new shipment of 600i's this week, if the unit has issues when he tests it he may just send me one of the new units. I will update when I have more info.


Was contacted on the 24th by distributor in regards to my issue. He stated that my unit seems to be the same as the unit he has there (funny he didn't state that the problem was not actually present...). He then stated he would test compare to the new units he received. I have not received an update since. I am chasing up now. I assume he has noticed the issue in my unit as well as his and is now trying to confirm with Questyle. Just my personal opinion but it seems that Questyle is more concerned with marketing their product than supporting existing customers at the moment.


----------



## TheGingerMinger

TheGingerMinger said:


> Was contacted on the 24th by distributor in regards to my issue. He stated that my unit seems to be the same as the unit he has there (funny he didn't state that the problem was not actually present...). He then stated he would test compare to the new units he received. I have not received an update since. I am chasing up now. I assume he has noticed the issue in my unit as well as his and is now trying to confirm with Questyle. Just my personal opinion but it seems that Questyle is more concerned with marketing their product than supporting existing customers at the moment.


Update on the situation. The problem existed in mine and the distributors unit, but the newer versions don't have the problem. He is sending me one of the new units they recently received. I am excited to get it back, it is a really nice piece of gear, getting tired of my Asus Zonar U7 USB DAC/AMP and really want to try my HD650's balanced!!!


----------



## xenithon

Anyone know if the issue can be fixed via a firmware update?


----------



## bSquared64

xenithon said:


> Anyone know if the issue can be fixed via a firmware update?



It's actually a hardware fix. If you're in the US, please contact us. If you're outside the US, please contact the dealer you purchased it from our the distributor in your country.


----------



## gonzfi

Hi, when will you be releasing the black CMA600i?


----------



## seamon

CMA600i sounds pretty darn good with the LCD 4. Enjoying the combo


----------



## TheGingerMinger

My issue was not a firmware update. I should have specified sorry.


----------



## zerogorgor

TheGingerMinger said:


> [...] Just my personal opinion but it seems that Questyle is more concerned with marketing their product than supporting existing customers at the moment.


Very sadly I have a similar opinion as well. 

I owned the wonderful Q192 and CMA800i DAC/HPAs and I really love the Questyle sound. Had to let go of them as I was moving into a much smaller home. I have now finally settled down and consolidated my stuff and have been thinking of getting a CMA600i to pair with my low impedance/planar headphones. But all these issues and the rather slacked follow up have deterred me from pulling the trigger. It would be really nice if they will pay a little more attention to customer/product support in the near future.


----------



## vincent1

Hi have to say my 600i and planars are a good marriage.

(Apart from the usb clicking noise between tracks. And I did send it in for the hardware fix but it made  no difference).  It Is not an issue playing an album, just when manually changing tracks.


----------



## headpfizer

I found with my repaired CMA 600i that I still got popping if I used the windows 10 driver. I installed the Questyle driver from their site and it was much better.


----------



## TheGingerMinger

headpfizer said:


> I found with my repaired CMA 600i that I still got popping if I used the windows 10 driver. I installed the Questyle driver from their site and it was much better.


Windows tend to use generic drivers if the manufacturers drivers are not in their database. And I have also had experiences where the manufacturers drivers supplied by Windows are outdated by one or two versions. If you are getting popping noises, and it's not a problem with the unit I would; 1. make sure your drivers are up to date (Use the drivers directly supplied from the manufacturer. Some times drivers can be faulty so try the previous version if the problem is still there.) 2. Download a latency checker, let it run for a while doing basic tasks on your computer. Hopefully everything is in the green. 3. Check USB power management options are turned off. 4. Turn off enhancements and exclusivity modes in the audio devices settings.

Also can someone enlighten me, don't these units pop when switching from PCM to DSD tracks and vise versa?


----------



## esauseesaw

TheGingerMinger said:


> Also can someone enlighten me, don't these units pop when switching from PCM to DSD tracks and vise versa?



I've tested a few units and the only way I could replicate a pop/click was when doing this. Switching between albums and tracks in the same audio format had no issue.


----------



## vincent1

Nope. I have the issue when switching between tracks in the same album. 

Using an Aries mini streamer so nothing to do with Windows. Same result using my Mac. No issues with usb into my speaker rig so it is the Questyle. No issues with Spdif into the Questyle , but the usb seems to sound better.


----------



## TheGingerMinger

If you turn your sound down to 0 in windows but leave the volume up on the unit does it still pop while switching tracks?


----------



## finleyville

asiano said:


> Can you use the CMA600i  as a DAC only?
> 
> I was interested in using this as a DAC connected to my Home Theater Receiver, but didn't know how to hook it up since there would now be two volume controls - one on the CMA600i and the one on the Home Theater Receiver.  Would setting the CMA600i at max volume, connecting the CMA600i to my receiver's CD input and controlling the volume via my receiver work?  Is there any degradation in performance since the signal has to pass through two preamps?




I, too, am interested in this.  I need a amp for my HD650's and would not mind replacing my current two channel DAC if I like this one better.


----------



## seamon

You can use CMA600i as DAC only


----------



## cubed4life

There is a loaner program starting if any one is interested!!!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/questyle-cma600i-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.863507/


----------



## esauseesaw

finleyville said:


> I, too, am interested in this.  I need a amp for my HD650's and would not mind replacing my current two channel DAC if I like this one better.



If you don't need the analogue input of the CMA600i, the CMA400i has a front panel switch for AMP or DAC operation. Also you can switch to fix output on the rear, in case you have volume control elsewhere.


----------



## up late

MTMECraig said:


> So glad you like it!! It's always nice hear when someone is happy about what they get. Like I said on the YouTube video, I like using the 600i as a reference for new cans that we get in. Most days I have that hooked up to Tidal though USB and call it a day ha.
> 
> Still looking forward to the 400i for IEM use.... we will be getting that whenever we can get our hands on it



hi craig, how does it play with the utopia and do you know what the output impedance is as questyle doesn't specify it. thanks.


----------



## esauseesaw

up late said:


> hi craig, how does it play with the utopia and do you know what the output impedance is as questyle doesn't specify it. thanks.



Here are the specs from Questyle...

220mW@300Ω; 950mW @32Ω(normal headphone jack)
630mW @300Ω; 1900mW @32Ω (balanced headphone jack)

At 80ohm and good sensitivity there shouldn't be any issue driving Utopia with the CMA600i, especially with a balanced connection.


----------



## vincent1

clicking fixed

Well - it only took 10 months ! My clicking on USB unit was repaired here in Australia - the first repair in this country but the repair did not work. The unit has now been replaced under warranty with a higher serial number - I requested a serial number after 500, based on helpful advice from the UK distributor. 

No more clicks on track changes - so much better to listen to!


----------



## vincent1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Upgraded sound input. Co-ax v USB v ISO-Regen 

I had been experimenting with best output from my Aries Mini streamer to the 600i - coax versus USB. I could not find much experience of others. 

I started with an Oyaide USB cable and then upgraded to an Elijah USB cable with the 5v disconnected and I found this better than my ten year old Chord silver co-ax.

I then upgraded to a much better new co-ax cable and that levelled the playing field - slight preference for USB but not a lot of difference. Useful for DSD though which I started to buy. 

My last step has been to add an ISO-Regen powered by an LPS1 power supply - you can read a review on audio bacon. 

Although I had to revert to the first USB cable, the ISO-Regen does give the sound quality a good lift. 

My mains power for the 600i is on a hefty audio specific power board/block to also try to assist sound quality. 

Interested to hear what others are finding.


----------



## crayonz

esauseesaw said:


> I've tested a few units and the only way I could replicate a pop/click was when doing this. Switching between albums and tracks in the same audio format had no issue.



After change the chip and Remove the resistor, I also experience a pop when change from DSD album into Flac Album.

I'm using Macbook Btw.


----------



## sdwong

Does the 600 work with Aurender music server? Will the pop issue also applies? Thanks.


----------



## vincent1

sdwong said:


> Does the 600 work with Aurender music server? Will the pop issue also applies? Thanks.



Hi 
Absolutely - I use one with my Aurilac Aries Mini server  - this works very well - and the 600i will work with most servers. The annoying clicking problem with usb input only affected early models of the 600i  - so if you are buying one make sure it has a serial number of 500 or later. The problem was definitely solved by this serial number. 

V


----------



## sdwong

vincent1 said:


> Hi
> Absolutely - I use one with my Aurilac Aries Mini server  - this works very well - and the 600i will work with most servers. The annoying clicking problem with usb input only affected early models of the 600i  - so if you are buying one make sure it has a serial number of 500 or later. The problem was definitely solved by this serial number.
> 
> V





vincent1 said:


> Hi
> Absolutely - I use one with my Aurilac Aries Mini server  - this works very well - and the 600i will work with most servers. The annoying clicking problem with usb input only affected early models of the 600i  - so if you are buying one make sure it has a serial number of 500 or later. The problem was definitely solved by this serial number.
> 
> V


Thank you for your help.
Am I correct to say the 600 is the best Questyle model with a 4pin XLR?


----------



## seamon

sdwong said:


> Thank you for your help.
> Am I correct to say the 600 is the best Questyle model with a 4pin XLR?


That is correct


----------



## karmazynowy

From which serial number USB clicks and pops has been removed? Anyone knows?


----------



## GU1DO

karmazynowy said:


> From which serial number USB clicks and pops has been removed? Anyone knows?


check few pages back ,, i think above 500 but i am not sure


----------



## up late

i first encountered the cma600i several months ago when i went to audition and compare the stax sr009 and sr007 at a local hi fi store. the cma600i's dac was being used in conjunction with a stax amp. after trying the staxen i gave the fostex th900 and grado gs2000e a listen via the cma600i. my focus was on the headphones rather than the cma600i at the time but i do recall how lively, detailed and dynamic they sounded.

that hi fi store had a sale this week and as i'm on the look out for a solid state amp/dac combo to pair with the focal utopia, i thought that i should give the cma600i a try. i've since made a second trip to the store to confirm my initial impression of the pairing. the cma600i immediately impressed. It definitely has wow factor. it was as though the utopia had been turbo-charged. bass presence was noticeably increased and so too the treble; the mid-range seemed slightly recessed, however. the utopia is an extremely resolving headphone but it had become hyper-detailed with insane dynamics, enhanced instrument separation and a larger "soundstage". it was an intense headphone listening experience to be sure.

and therein lies the problem with the cma600i for me - it made the utopia fatiguing. i listen at low to moderate levels and when i increased the volume, it quickly became apparent that this combination was too highly strung for anything but the shortest of listening sessions. cymbals sounded glassy and the upper mid-range became bothersome. my second audition and comparisons with the burson conductor V2+ and the sennheiser hdvd800 confirmed this for me. they both sounded relatively unforced and less "artificial" to my ears, making for an easier if less spectacular listening experience.  

i hope that this doesn't come off as overly critical because i think that the cma600i is a terrific piece of audio kit, and i could imagine it pairing well with other headphones that would benefit from its "current drive" amplification.


----------



## Gipss (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you for the little review.
I tested my Dharma with 2x cma "800R" if my memory is correct it was a "wooohh " effect .

I would like CMA 600i and maybe, after, upgrade for an Utopia ... But your review "freeze" me.

I think i will buy an 600i ASAP and test the combo utopia-questyle in my shop . I will write my first impression here .

Have a good day and happy new year.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Anybody had a good experience with CMA600i + Fostex TH-900? Would appreciate any feedback on this pairing.


----------



## cubed4life

Yup, CMA600i and TH-900 are pretty amazing. Together, super transparent, detailed, fast, and the bass is there and correct. Highs could be proven to be fatiguing in long sessions. Definitely a must listen to amp with the TH-900.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

cubed4life said:


> Yup, CMA600i and TH-900 are pretty amazing. Together, super transparent, detailed, fast, and the bass is there and correct. Highs could be proven to be fatiguing in long sessions. Definitely a must listen to amp with the TH-900.


Thank you. What about volume control, does it have convenient range? TH-900 are pretty sensitive and there are no gain settings in cma600i.


----------



## cubed4life

Ragnar-BY said:


> Thank you. What about volume control, does it have convenient range? TH-900 are pretty sensitive and there are no gain settings in cma600i.



Don't recall very well, pretty sure I didn't get close to half. It was fine for me.


----------



## Satcher (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm loving the CMA600i, but I have a couple of issues I would like to be addressed by other owners: when music playback is off for about roughly 15-17 seconds, I'll hear a subtle pop and hear it pop twice quickly before I initiate a track. Is this the same thing as the popping issue people referenced a few pages before? Should I be worried or is this considered normal? Haven't been an audiophile too long. The serial number for my unit is at the XXXX420-430 mark (can't remember exactly), which is before the XXXX500 mark where units were described in this thread as having the issue resolved.

Also, using the ifi iEMatch and my IE800 connected to the CMA600i, when I turn the volume knob more than halfway, at around the 3 o'clock spot, the music skips/ cuts out. Is this clipping? The iFi iEMatch makes me turn the volume knob higher to achieve the same listening volumes I like if I weren't using it. This is listening to music via the USB connection. Did I damage my unit? Does anyone else experience this when they use the iFi iEMatch?

Sorry about the barrage of questions, kind of getting nervous if my unit is faulty or not. It was purchased off of Amazon as a returned unit from an authorized dealer who stated it was free of faults in the listing, but I'm having doubts.

EDIT: Wanted to state that the popping issue is also present with my HD800 via the balanced 4 pin XLR output.


----------



## King CATalyst

cubed4life said:


> Don't recall very well, pretty sure I didn't get close to half. It was fine for me.


I owned th900 at one point and paired it with cma600i ANF had no problems just need to be more careful than usual while turning up the volume (so turn slowly)


----------



## Ragnar-BY

King CATalyst said:


> I owned th900 at one point and paired it with cma600i ANF had no problems just need to be more careful than usual while turning up the volume (so turn slowly)


Well, right now I`m using Violectric V200 and my volume usually is set between 9 and 11 hours. It`s not the most comfortable situation, but acceptable. If Questyle would be something like this - it`s not a problem. If I have less than hour of regulation - it could be a deal breaker. Also, do you recall any problems with sibilants on this setup? I expect some offensive treble from CMA600i, but do it makes the "sss" sounds stronger on th-900?


----------



## vincent1 (Dec 31, 2017)

edited


----------



## King CATalyst

Ragnar-BY said:


> Well, right now I`m using Violectric V200 and my volume usually is set between 9 and 11 hours. It`s not the most comfortable situation, but acceptable. If Questyle would be something like this - it`s not a problem. If I have less than hour of regulation - it could be a deal breaker. Also, do you recall any problems with sibilants on this setup? I expect some offensive treble from CMA600i, but do it makes the "sss" sounds stronger on th-900?


 I don't own the th900 any longer I sold them about 3 weeks ago but I left  them between 8 and 9 o'clock....the cma600i has ALOT more power than the specs say, I think it may have something to do with current mode amplification tech that it uses...and for the sibilence that's why i chose to sell my th900 but the treble wasn't any better or worse on my cma600i compared to anything else I listened to them on.


----------



## up late

cubed4life said:


> Yup, CMA600i and TH-900 are pretty amazing. Together, super transparent, detailed, fast, and the bass is there and correct. Highs could be proven to be fatiguing in long sessions. Definitely a must listen to amp with the TH-900.



that was my impression too from memory


----------



## Moogs

Can someone that owns the 600i help me understand how to switch between the rear XLR outputs and the headphones? The 400i unit has a function button to switch between these outputs. Some units, like the Schitt Jotunheim, don't have switchable outputs and you have to physically unplug the cables which sucks. I need to be sure this has a selectable output like the Oppo or the Violectric. Thanks!


----------



## esauseesaw

Moogs said:


> Can someone that owns the 600i help me understand how to switch between the rear XLR outputs and the headphones? The 400i unit has a function button to switch between these outputs. Some units, like the Schitt Jotunheim, don't have switchable outputs and you have to physically unplug the cables which sucks. I need to be sure this has a selectable output like the Oppo or the Violectric. Thanks!



As with the 800i, the 600i line outputs stay active all the time. Connecting to a headphone output does not disable them. You have to make sure whatever you are connected to is unplugged, turned down or off.


----------



## esauseesaw

karmazynowy said:


> From which serial number USB clicks and pops has been removed? Anyone knows?



There is no official cut off. If you are experiencing a problem it is best to contact your local importer, or failing that the dealer it was purchased from. There is a firmware update to fix it.


----------



## vincent1

Satcher said:


> I'm loving the CMA600i, but I have a couple of issues I would like to be addressed by other owners: when music playback is off for about roughly 15-17 seconds, I'll hear a subtle pop and hear it pop twice quickly before I initiate a track. Is this the same thing as the popping issue people referenced a few pages before? Should I be worried or is this considered normal? Haven't been an audiophile too long. The serial number for my unit is at the XXXX420-430 mark (can't remember exactly), which is before the XXXX500 mark where units were described in this thread as having the issue resolved.
> 
> Also, using the ifi iEMatch and my IE800 connected to the CMA600i, when I turn the volume knob more than halfway, at around the 3 o'clock spot, the music skips/ cuts out. Is this clipping? The iFi iEMatch makes me turn the volume knob higher to achieve the same listening volumes I like if I weren't using it. This is listening to music via the USB connection. Did I damage my unit? Does anyone else experience this when they use the iFi iEMatch?
> 
> ...


Satcher - Hi


Your serial number is in the potential trouble zone but before knowing that is your issue we need to understand more about your system. Specifically :
1. What are you playing music from when you listen to your HD800? (ie mac, pc, music server, dap)
2. Are you using any DSD files? ( change to dsd can sometimes trigger a noise)
3. Do you have the same issue initiating a track if you are using Tidal, Spotify or some external streaming source ?
4. What power filtering or other measures are you using ?
I had the popping issues but they were worse than you describe so a bit more sleuthing is required with your set up to isolate any likely issues. 

Re your ifi ematch - this product normally reduces the amplifier output heaps - up to 24 dB I have read, by using resistors etc. If the end result is your volume dial is at 3 pm that is weird as most of us are listening below 12 noon even with difficult to drive headphones  - I suspect using it this way is not ideal and 3 pm is not a sensible outcome - what happens if you use the ie800 without the ematch (just using a simple plug adapter)?

Vincent


----------



## King CATalyst

Satcher said:


> I'm loving the CMA600i, but I have a couple of issues I would like to be addressed by other owners: when music playback is off for about roughly 15-17 seconds, I'll hear a subtle pop and hear it pop twice quickly before I initiate a track. Is this the same thing as the popping issue people referenced a few pages before? Should I be worried or is this considered normal? Haven't been an audiophile too long. The serial number for my unit is at the XXXX420-430 mark (can't remember exactly), which is before the XXXX500 mark where units were described in this thread as having the issue resolved.
> 
> Also, using the ifi iEMatch and my IE800 connected to the CMA600i, when I turn the volume knob more than halfway, at around the 3 o'clock spot, the music skips/ cuts out. Is this clipping? The iFi iEMatch makes me turn the volume knob higher to achieve the same listening volumes I like if I weren't using it. This is listening to music via the USB connection. Did I damage my unit? Does anyone else experience this when they use the iFi iEMatch?
> 
> ...


 I have the exact same issue and I really don't wanna have to send it in for repair so I've kinda decided to live with the annoyance lol


----------



## xevman

I just recently purchased my CMA600i and noticed it still has the popping switching between DSD and PCM. Would I have to contact my local distributor to have this fixed? I'm in Australia. Also as for my impressions I'm coming from a Burson Conductor V2+ (which had arguably worse quirks i wasnt willing to live with hence why I bought the 600i). Sonic impressions this amp seems so much faster and more impactful for lack of a better word. Everything seems to immediate and crystal clear, the Burson sounded a bit muddy and slow in comparison. I've never seen such a difference between solid state gear. The Bursons more relaxed presentation will appeal to a lot of people but I feel I'm hearing the amp and not the music with the Burson. Same can't be said about the 600i.


----------



## vincent1

xevman said:


> I just recently purchased my CMA600i and noticed it still has the popping switching between DSD and PCM. Would I have to contact my local distributor to have this fixed? I'm in Australia.
> 
> Hi if you are only experiencing this when changing from DSD to PCM and not as a general issue then it may not be the 600i at all.  Some players/software struggle with this change.
> 
> ...


----------



## xevman (Jan 17, 2018)

I've noticed that i get clicks and pops during playback using USB. Switched to optical no such issue. I contacted my local distributor. They recognise the issue and have a chip that they need to replace. I'll follow up with them tomorrow see what lead times are and see when I can send the unit out. I'm pretty disappointed that in 2018 there are units floating around that still have this issue.


----------



## xenithon

@xevman sorry to hear about your issues. Does your unit fit into that band before xxx500 which are meant to be the impacted ones?


----------



## xevman

Yeah it does unfortunately.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

xevman said:


> I've noticed that i get clicks and pops during playback using USB. Switched to optical no such issue. I contacted my local distributor. They recognise the issue and have a chip that they need to replace. I'll follow up with them tomorrow see what lead times are and see when I can send the unit out. I'm pretty disappointed that in 2018 there are units floating around that still have this issue.


Sorry that you got a unit that still had the issue. I'm glad that your dealer is able to take care of it for you. Also glad that you like the sound more then your previous amp. I also agree that you are hearing the headphone and the music more then the amp/dac. It is a very neutral sound so it lets the headphone do the talking.


----------



## xevman

Update on the situation dropping the unit off at the local distributor Monday morning to have the firmware chip replaced. Hopefully this fixes the problem. For now i'm thoroughly enjoying the unit via the optical input and to my ears I couldn't tell the difference between the USB and Optical switching between them. Guess its a very good implementation as on a lot of gear i've personally used optical and coax seems to be an afterthought.


----------



## xevman

Dropped the unit off yesterday and got it back today with the update applied. USB seems to be behaving itself, been using it for the last hour or so and haven't heard a click or pop during playback (knock on wood) Australia's Questyle distributor (Audio Dynamics) Handled the situation very well.


----------



## hondavy

I have received my unit not too long ago and it has the same issue.

I am curious how your new unit is functioning.


----------



## xevman

Unit is functioning well, no clicks anymore during playback via usb. Still a bit of noise switching from DSD to PCM and vice versa but I don't really care as DSD is largely irrelevant to me. (as it should be to you also)


----------



## vincent1

hohondavy Hi
is your unit new ?
what is the serial number ?
What country are you in ? 

Vincent


----------



## up late

xevman said:


> I just recently purchased my CMA600i and noticed it still has the popping switching between DSD and PCM. Would I have to contact my local distributor to have this fixed? I'm in Australia. Also as for my impressions I'm coming from a Burson Conductor V2+ (which had arguably worse quirks i wasnt willing to live with hence why I bought the 600i). Sonic impressions this amp seems so much faster and more impactful for lack of a better word. Everything seems to immediate and crystal clear, the Burson sounded a bit muddy and slow in comparison. I've never seen such a difference between solid state gear. The Bursons more relaxed presentation will appeal to a lot of people but I feel I'm hearing the amp and not the music with the Burson. Same can't be said about the 600i.


apologies for taking this thread off-topic but i intend to compare the burson conductor v2+ and the moon neo 230had having already ruled the cma600i out. do you mind sharing the "quirks" that you experienced with the burson via pm?


----------



## xevman

Honestly in my experience you'll find some compromise in most DAC/amp combo units unless you spend really big bucks. The only dac/amp combo I've been happy with is the benchmark dac1 I picked up second hand for a steal. I plan on using that as my DAC and pairing it with a nice balanced amp (either tube or solid state something like a gsx mk ii or a wa22) later down the line and eventually selling the cma600i. Great unit but as I said I ended up with an early revision and despite how well it performs it's been nothing but a headache.


----------



## Cartma (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey,

I been looking all night and day trying to figure out if you can switch between headphone out and PRE out with this all-in-one. I am considering purchasing one but only if it allows me to use the PRE out for my active speakers and headphone amp for my headphones ( Individually ).

The all-in-one I have now mutes the PRE out once headphones are plugged in. This works for me because I can choose whether to listen to my headphones without my speakers playing, or speakers playing without my headphones playing.

Can anyone help me out here? Thanks.


----------



## TheGingerMinger

No you cannot switch off the preout nor does it mute if you plug in the headphones. Only work around would be to get an external pot like a Emotiva control freak or a switch that open circuits. Or what I do is have an inline power switch for my active monitors on my desk and I just switch that off when I'm not using them. I hope this helps.


----------



## xevman

I wouldn't let this small inconvenience put you off using the cma600i as a preamp. Its probably one of the best preamp implementations i've seen and believe me i've tried a lot.

Somewhat off topic my dealer ended up asking me to return my early cma600i and change it over with a new revised unit even though the USB audio playback was fixed as it still had switching noise between dsd. The volume control on my new unit is smoother to turn and has much better channel balance. Switching noise is all but eliminated and overall fit and finish seems to be better the top plate fits flawlessly where it wasn't perfect on my early example (though it was hard to notice). Nice to see Questyle has stepped up their game as it was somewhat disappointing that a lot of owners got the short end of the stick with the early 600i's.


----------



## Cartma (Jan 30, 2018)

TheGingerMinger said:


> No you cannot switch off the preout nor does it mute if you plug in the headphones. Only work around would be to get an external pot like a Emotiva control freak or a switch that open circuits. Or what I do is have an inline power switch for my active monitors on my desk and I just switch that off when I'm not using them. I hope this helps.



So what does the external internal switch do?
I am looking at both the 400i and 600i. Over in the 400i thread they are saying you can switch between pre and HP amp.



JohnIgel said:


> Yes, there is a dedicated Function switch on the front that allows you to choose either the DAC or the Amp.  You can only choose one or the other, not both at the same time.




*xevman** I once owned a DAC1 HDR back in the day. How does it compare to your 600i?*


----------



## xevman (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll blow the dust off it and do a side by side comparison in the next few days. It would be insightful comparison as a lot of people have heard the dac1 and has legendary status. As for the external and internal switch this allows you to switch between an external source or the internal dac.


----------



## karmazynowy (Jan 30, 2018)

Cartma said:


> So what does the external internal switch do?
> I am looking at both the 400i and 600i. Over in the 400i thread they are saying you can switch between pre and HP amp.



Yes, on 400i you can switch between dac/pre and dac/headphoneamp function. You can't do that on 600i.

External/internal switch means you can use other DAC with 600i so Questyle will be working as a headphone amp or preamp only.


----------



## TheGingerMinger (Jan 30, 2018)

Cartma said:


> So what does the external internal switch do?
> I am looking at both the 400i and 600i. Over in the 400i thread they are saying you can switch between pre and HP amp.



This allows you to switch between the internal DAC and RCA/XLR inputs on the back for source. Though the RCA/XLR external input will only come out through the headphone out and not the preout when using this feature. So you wont be able to use it to control volume for another source on your powered speakers for example a turntable would only play through the headphone and not your speakers. I hope I'm not confusing you too much. I'm not sure about the 400i but it would make sense if they added the ability to switch off the either the pre or HP amp depending on what you are listening to. The 400i has less power than the 600i as it is designed for IEM's and portables, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't have enough power to power decent headphones.

This unit is amazing, better than anything I have tried. I saved up just for this unit after my Aune stack faulted after 2 weeks of ownership.


----------



## Robbefloff

TheGingerMinger said:


> This allows you to switch between the internal DAC and RCA/XLR inputs on the back for source. Though the RCA/XLR external input will only come out through the headphone out and not the preout when using this feature. So you wont be able to use it to control volume for another source on your powered speakers for example a turntable would only play through the headphone and not your speakers. I hope I'm not confusing you to much.
> 
> This unit is amazing, better than anything I have tried. I saved up just for this unit after my Aune stack faulted after 2 weeks of ownership.



Source on that? My CMA 600i throughputs the RCA input to the RCA pre out just fine. I have a RIAA stage hooked up, and use the 600i for both headphones and power amplifier.


----------



## Robbefloff

karmazynowy said:


> Yes, on 400i you can switch between dac/pre and dac/headphoneamp function. You can't do that on 600i.
> 
> External/internal switch means you can use other DAC with 600i so Questyle will be working as a headphone amp or preamp only.



Obviously, the external input isn't limited to DACs. It's a line level input.


----------



## TheGingerMinger

Robbefloff said:


> Source on that? My CMA 600i throughputs the RCA input to the RCA pre out just fine. I have a RIAA stage hooked up, and use the 600i for both headphones and power amplifier.



Really? I must have misinterpreted the owners guide. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Robbefloff

TheGingerMinger said:


> Really? I must have misinterpreted the owners guide. Thanks for letting me know!



Well that's what I get for calling source! After a quick glance in the owners guide - no, you didn't misinterpret. The guide is wrong. I have no idea why they would put that there.


----------



## TheGingerMinger (Jan 30, 2018)

Robbefloff said:


> Well that's what I get for calling source! After a quick glance in the owners guide - no, you didn't misinterpret. The guide is wrong. I have no idea why they would put that there.



Oh..... Well there goes the hope of shifting my turntable into my study hahahaha!

Edit: Oh wait the guide is wrong? woohoo!!!! I only partially read your reply.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

CMA600i is a fantastic unit on its own but I have to say it benefits from an upgraded dac. I paired it with the dac section from my Gustard A20H (dual AKM AK4497 chips) and the sound was better all around. Anyone else had good experiences pairing the CMA’s awesome current headphone amp with a different dac?


----------



## xevman

Wouldn't you lose the benefits of the DAC being balanced though?


----------



## xevman

So I've been comparing the original DAC1 to the CMA600i with my various headphones and have found them to be more similar than different. I'll be using the coax/BNC input on the DAC1 and the USB input on the CMA600i for the basis of this comparison. First of all the single ended outputs on the DAC1 are far more powerful than the single ended outputs on the CMA600i. I only recommend running efficient stuff on these outputs as I find them to run out of puff with my HE500 rather quickly. Given that the CMA600i doesn't have adjustable gain it makes sense to have both low output single ended jacks and a higher output balanced jack for greater flexibility with various headphone with differing efficiency/impedances. As for sound both sound very transparent but the CMA600i seems to have slightly superior transient response on faster paced music (through the balanced output). It just sounds more immediate maybe this has to do with the fact that the CMA600i has technically faster slew rate being a balanced current mode amplifier. That being said the DAC1 is no slouch either. Other then that you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two units. The CMA600i has the advantage of having an up to the minute DAC chip which supports all the latest features such as DSD and 32bit 384khz aswell as a USB input, the DAC1 has none of that. These are both transparent units that will expose the deficiencies in your headphones. They won't try to tame or fix anything.


----------



## stevedlu

Malcolm Riverside said:


> CMA600i is a fantastic unit on its own but I have to say it benefits from an upgraded dac. I paired it with the dac section from my Gustard A20H (dual AKM AK4497 chips) and the sound was better all around. Anyone else had good experiences pairing the CMA’s awesome current headphone amp with a different dac?



I have my modified  Musical Paradise MP-D1 tube dac going into the 600i. It is a brilliant Hybrid combo with the right tubes. The neutrality of the 600i really lets the sound of the MP-D1's tubes shine. I absolutely think this is endgame with my Audeze LCD-3s.


----------



## hondavy (Feb 12, 2018)

stevedlu said:


> I have my modified  Musical Paradise MP-D1 tube dac going into the 600i. It is a brilliant Hybrid combo with the right tubes. The neutrality of the 600i really lets the sound of the MP-D1's tubes shine. I absolutely think this is endgame with my Audeze LCD-3s.




what tubes did you use? which has been good pairing so far?

would you say there is difference between using tube dac vs.tube amp following the 600i?


----------



## stevedlu

hondavy said:


> what tubes did you use? which has been good pairing so far?
> 
> would you say there is difference between using tube dac vs.tube amp following the 600i?



I would stay away from any 5670, the tube that it's socketed for. Instead I use a converter and have a few 6922/ECC88 types that sound amazing.

1. Gold Lion ECC88
2. Jan PhilipsECG 6922
3. Siemens ECC88
4. Reflector 6H23-EB
5. Mullard RTC E188CC  

The top two being the warmest. I could see someone prefering the Siemens for its crystal clear top end. Depends on taste. Thats what's so magical about this combination. The amp doesn't color the sound at all, you just get your DACs tubes masterfully amplified. 

The problem that I have run into is that, for the LCD3, tube amps just do not provide the current that they need. The sound stage, imaging and clarity will suffer. A powerful proper solid state will provide this.... BUT I LOVE TUBE SOUND...That's where the Tube DAC comes in. LCD3s at their best. 

Cheers


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

stevedlu said:


> I have my modified  Musical Paradise MP-D1 tube dac going into the 600i. It is a brilliant Hybrid combo with the right tubes. The neutrality of the 600i really lets the sound of the MP-D1's tubes shine. I absolutely think this is endgame with my Audeze LCD-3s.


Finally got around to looking up this dac and wow! It looks awesome and has really sparked my curiosity. Only problem is I just got a new dac so it’ll be a while before I can justify the purchase, but I have something to aspire to now. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## stevedlu

I can verify that the Chord Mojo going into the 600i is also an amazing combo. Almost on par with my MP-D1. I can only imagine the Chord Hugo 2 or Qutest sounds even more superior.


----------



## hondavy

stevedlu said:


> I can verify that the Chord Mojo going into the 600i is also an amazing combo. Almost on par with my MP-D1. I can only imagine the Chord Hugo 2 or Qutest sounds even more superior.




how does it compare to cma600i's built-in dac??


----------



## esauseesaw

stevedlu said:


> I can verify that the Chord Mojo going into the 600i is also an amazing combo. Almost on par with my MP-D1. I can only imagine the Chord Hugo 2 or Qutest sounds even more superior.



Given that, a Chord Hugo 2 on DAC duties with a CMA800R on amp duties should be pretty impressive...


----------



## stevedlu

esauseesaw said:


> Given that, a Chord Hugo 2 on DAC duties with a CMA800R on amp duties should be pretty impressive...



Indeed!


----------



## stevedlu (Feb 23, 2018)

hondavy said:


> how does it compare to cma600i's built-in dac??



The 600i dac doesn't even come close. The Mojo is more dynamic, airy, handles treble much more precisely without being rolled off or bright,  soundstage has a depth to it. Tonally it is a bit warmer but sounds more "correct" to the recordings with my LCD-3. What strikes me about the AMP section of the 600i is that it very much seems like a "wire with gain". Every source I put into it sounds so distinct from one another, much more so than any other amp that I've owned. used, or demo'd.


----------



## iamjaymo

stevedlu said:


> I would stay away from any 5670, the tube that it's socketed for. Instead I use a converter and have a few 6922/ECC88 types that sound amazing.
> 
> 1. Gold Lion ECC88
> 2. Jan PhilipsECG 6922
> ...



I guess using another DAC would make the "poping" issue moot...  But it would make the benefit of the 600i as an all-in-one moot also.  Still would like to try this amp out though, have had great luck in the past using tube DACs with SS gear.  Might be a winner.


----------



## karmazynowy

Hello, 

any news how to solve the problem of pops / clicks with a USB input on CMA600i? I am pretty disappointed with the Questyle customer service. I have contacted them and they sent me to my local distributor which says he has not received any responses from Questyle for weeks about this issue. Another thing is a problem with the potentiometer knob which gets loose over time... Its a shame, because this gear really sounds good, and I also have its little brother, the CMA400i which seems to be better designed (no problems at all).


----------



## vincent1

any news how to solve the problem of pops ..

From reading here, the UK, Australian and USA distributors have all successfully dealt with the problem - perhaps you ask your distributor to contact one of them. It only affects older models mainly shipped in late 2016 and in the first 450 or so units.


----------



## hondavy

All i did was order a new one. The newer serial number didnt have the issue.

The newer version still has usb disconnection issue, when i wake up computer from sleep, which was fixed using schiit wyrd.

How does cma400i compare to cma600i in terms of sound quality, are they about the same?


----------



## Satcher

hondavy said:


> All i did was order a new one. The newer serial number didnt have the issue.
> 
> The newer version still has usb disconnection issue, when i wake up computer from sleep, which was fixed using schiit wyrd.
> 
> How does cma400i compare to cma600i in terms of sound quality, are they about the same?


I've had both and they are extremely similar in sound. The only thing the cma400i lacks is power on the balanced 4 pin xlr output for headphones in the 300 ohm range, but I'm the type who listens to their music loud.

I switched over to the cma400i for IEM use mainly


----------



## karmazynowy

hondavy said:


> How does cma400i compare to cma600i in terms of sound quality, are they about the same?



They are very similar indeed, but 600i has a little more refined sound with better details and clearly better soundstage width. 400i is more punchy, forward and fun sounding, but difference is very small.


----------



## iamjaymo

Anyone try using DSD over PCM (DoP) as a way to ward off the DSD popping issue?


----------



## vincent1

iamjaymo said:


> Anyone try using DSD over PCM (DoP) as a way to ward off the DSD popping issue?


Hi I have no DSD popping issue at all - even went and tested swapping between DSD tracks and between PCM and DSD and back again - all silent. Might be set up dependent?


----------



## karmazynowy (Mar 17, 2018)

Hear that 'hit' everytime I change a song? That's a $1300 Questyle CMA600i in my stereo system as a DAC. Problem don't exists when I use CMA400i or Mojo.

You should think twice before buying this gear, it is usless with stereo.


----------



## Satcher

karmazynowy said:


> Hear that 'hit' everytime I change a song? That's a $1300 Questyle CMA600i in my stereo system as a DAC. Problem don't exists when I use CMA400i or Mojo.
> 
> You should think twice before buying this gear, it is usless with stereo.



Yikes, that is bad.


----------



## hondavy

I had similar issue when using usb as source. I returned and ordered from a different seller who had newer models. Check for the serial numver and see the last 3 digits. Anything under 500 i hear has the popping issue.


----------



## iamjaymo (Mar 17, 2018)

I didn’t buy it for specificlly that issue...bought something else instead. Shame, beautiful unit.

Still looking at the 400i but the customer support, or lack thereof, gives me pause.


----------



## karmazynowy

hondavy said:


> I had similar issue when using usb as source. I returned and ordered from a different seller who had newer models. Check for the serial numver and see the last 3 digits. Anything under 500 i hear has the popping issue.



I have under 400.


----------



## xevman

Take it back to your countries supplier and they will either apply a fix to it or exchange it for a newer model. The revised models don't have this issue.


----------



## fluidz (Mar 31, 2018)

I picked up a brand new 600i from a local supplier recently, and found that there's slight channel imbalance at low volume.

At zero volume on the pot, the balance is equal (but there is also some sound leakage).  At the first tick on the volume pot there is an increase of a few decibels on the right channel.

At approx the third tick the balance does correct itself.  Anybody else got this?

_Update : After testing another unit ordered from a different retailer (still sent from Scv), date 2018, there is a slight imbalance on the right side at a low volume, but corrects itself when listening at a comfortable level._

Also instaling the drivers from Questyles website, the date section of the app is blank - is it supposed to display the date?  I was hoping to see if I received a recent revision.

Impressions : It has a lovely warm sound to it, which others have said (hence why I picked it up), whilst retaining detail.  It also seems to do something with the soundstage to give my Hd800S (newest revision) a huge space to work with.  I'm comparing this against a Musical Fidelity m1 dac/amp which in comparison has a smaller soundstage. good detail but the highs are a little sibilant.  The 600i rolls off the highs a little and in effect is a pleasing result.

On their website they say they tested this with 10 headphones when designing it.  I guess they looked at the unnatural quirks of each headphone and found a middle ground to iron them out, lowering some frequencies where needed.

Anyway, definitely worth a Demo if you're listening to hd800(s)


----------



## karmazynowy (Mar 25, 2018)

xevman said:


> Take it back to your countries supplier and they will either apply a fix to it or exchange it for a newer model. The revised models don't have this issue.



They don't know how to fix it. They say they don't have any replies from Questyle and I belive them because Questyle don't replays to my emails either.

I can't get a refund or replace to a new model because Im a second owner, so my case applies only for Questyle warranty, which comes to an end. What a shame.


----------



## vincent1

K - what country are you in ?


----------



## karmazynowy

vincent1 said:


> K - what country are you in ?



Poland, not the easiest place to fight for your customer rights


----------



## vincent1

karmazynowy said:


> Poland, not the easiest place to fight for your customer rights


Ok tough one ! 

Before my unit was repaired then replaced, even though USB was clicking, coax was not. And the co-ax quality was not less.  What is your source - a pc or a which streamer? If a pc then all you need is a USB to coax converter of which there are several.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

karmazynowy said:


> Poland, not the easiest place to fight for your customer rights


i'm sorry to hear this...

 We have a unit in (New) that supposedly has no popping issues. Under full disclosure our demo unit has the popping issue between tracks and its annoying.

Your unit was newer then 400? hmmmm. I don't know what to say in that regard. We had customers with the popping issue and they had their units replaced and to my knowledge have not have problems since. I wish you could get more help!

(i'm listening to it right now with the Utopia. Listening to the band Alt J which I never heard before but I am digging some of the tracks!)


----------



## karmazynowy

@MTMECraig my unit is under 400.


----------



## esauseesaw

karmazynowy said:


> @MTMECraig my unit is under 400.



A click will always be present when switching DSD - PCM format on the 600i. It's a general problem for some DAC chips. It doesn't affect all the DACs we represent but certainly not exclusive to Questyle. More wide spread clicks and pops experienced on earlier serial numbers where a different issue, which has since been fixed with a firmware update. 

The importer is (or at least was) http://www.mp3store.pl? They buy at export price from Questyle and make their profits based on the idea they will support customers in their territory. Have you received any reply from them, if that's where it came from?


----------



## esauseesaw

I read back a bit and see you already contacted someone (sorry) and they said there was no reply from Questyle. I can't speak for them but Questyle certainly reply to our emails and advised us on how to run the firmware update a long time ago. Why would they not reply?

As a general point, the majority of the brands we represent will forward customers emails to us, rather than reply directly. That is why they have representatives in different countries. This may be the case with your emails to them also.


----------



## karmazynowy

@esauseesaw I don't think it is DAC chip fault. CMA400i uses identical DAC implementation and there is no problem whit it at all. 

I'm waiting for replay from Polish importer.


----------



## fluidz (Apr 3, 2018)

_Post edited.. It seems the 600i may not be to blame for these "popping" sounds whilst skipping tracks using pcm audio, I have not tested Dsd yet. _



> Regarding the "pops" people can hear when switching tracks with their 600i's if listening to Pcm audio (standard windows audio, not asio/wasapi)...
> 
> I have found that leaving the 600i at its default 48Khz 16bit, which is the 600i's default playback audio setting in Windows 10, makes the "pop" distortion sound more pronounced and causes further delay between track skips.
> 
> ...



Aside, just a general question for all 600i owners, has anyone experienced a faint "pop" after playing a youtube video clip?  After approx (edit - 3 seconds) of silence I hear a faint "pop" from my headphone.  I have tried disabling all usb power suspend options.  It doesn't happen using optical, only usb.  I have tried all "Usb steaming mode" settings, no difference.  Windows 10 x64 1709.

Serial number of 600i : 10300500679 , Qc check 2018.02.03, Revision v6.F3


----------



## up late (Mar 30, 2018)

esauseesaw said:


> I read back a bit and see you already contacted someone (sorry) and they said there was no reply from Questyle. I can't speak for them but Questyle certainly reply to our emails and advised us on how to run the firmware update a long time ago. Why would they not reply?
> 
> As a general point, the majority of the brands we represent will forward customers emails to us, rather than reply directly. That is why they have representatives in different countries. This may be the case with your emails to them also.


i sent an email enquiry to questyle via its website and didn't receive a reply. i have sent email enquiries to other audio equipment manufacturers via their websites and always received a reply - just sayin'.


----------



## xenithon

I sent multiple enquiries at the time the CMA400i was released to ask about that and the 600i. Sent to their main email address, US email address, as well as even going the Facebook route. Zero response - including asking where I should buy from as they are not available in my country. Still nothing to this day. For that reason alone they won't ever get my business.


----------



## esauseesaw

up late said:


> i sent an email enquiry to questyle via its website and didn't receive a reply. i have sent email enquiries to other audio equipment manufacturers via their websites and always received a reply - just sayin'.



I understand and I guess it depends on the manufacturer as to how they handle questions. If they reply directly or rely on representatives in each territory, which is the case with us. Where it's a representative supposed to reply, it might not be the manufacture who is the weak link.  

That said I'm not saying it's fine to get no reply, quite the opposite. Keeping up with all our relevant Head-Fi threads is quite a challenge but I believe well worthwhile to offer better customer support.


----------



## esauseesaw (Apr 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## esauseesaw

fluidz said:


> _Post edited.. It seems the 600i may not be to blame for these "popping" sounds whilst skipping tracks using pcm audio, I have not tested Dsd yet. _
> 
> Regarding the "pops" people can hear when switching tracks with their 600i's if listening to Pcm audio (standard windows audio, not asio/wasapi)...
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the feedback. I will try to replicated that with a CMA600i and CMA400i to see if the same thing occurs. I can also try some other brand DACs, with different chips from different chip manufactures. From my experience so far this isn't just a problem with the CMA600i. I think there are two things. One was the original CMA600i USB issue which was fixed by the firmware update (this was a specific to the CMA600i). The second is more general sample rate matching and switching problem that can be effected by the specific system and settings.


----------



## esauseesaw

karmazynowy said:


> @esauseesaw I don't think it is DAC chip fault. CMA400i uses identical DAC implementation and there is no problem whit it at all.
> 
> I'm waiting for replay from Polish importer.



OK, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## up late (Apr 3, 2018)

esauseesaw said:


> I understand and I guess it depends on the manufacturer as to how they handle questions. If they reply directly or rely on representatives in each territory, which is the case with us. Where it's a representative supposed to reply, it might not be the manufacture who is the weak link.
> 
> That said I'm not saying it's fine to get no reply, quite the opposite. Keeping up with all our relevant Head-Fi threads is quite a challenge but I believe well worthwhile to offer better customer support.


As a potential Questyle customer with an enquiry about one of its products, I'm not interested in the processes that it has put in place in order to respond to it. All I'm interested in is receiving a response. I see little point in Questyle (or any other company for that matter) providing an avenue at its website for people to contact them if they are not going to reply. That's poor customer service any way you slice it.


----------



## esauseesaw

up late said:


> As a potential Questyle customer with an enquiry about one of its products, I'm not interested in the processes that it has put in place in order to respond to it. All I'm interested in is receiving a response. I see little point in Questyle (or any other company for that matter) providing an avenue at its website for people to contact them if they are not going to reply. That's poor customer service any way you slice it.



Absolutely. You should get a reply.


----------



## esauseesaw (Apr 3, 2018)

I've carried out some tests, hopefully this will help...



fluidz said:


> I have found that leaving the 600i at its default 48Khz 16bit, which is the 600i's default playback audio setting in Windows 10, makes the "pop" distortion sound more pronounced and causes further delay between track skips.



Isn't 48Khz the default windows setting until you tell it otherwise? Once changed it will remember the last setting.



fluidz said:


> Changing to 44.1Khz, to match the source material, which in my case I assume is 44.1 in Spotify, makes the "pop" sound less Pronounced and track switching appears to be faster.
> 
> Any sample rate above 44.1Khz, upsampling Spotifys tracks, is causing a loud "pop" between track skips.
> 
> If anyone who has a 600i can hear a "pop", between tracks, whilst listening to *16bit 44.1 Pcm *material, try changing the sample rate in Windows 10 to match.  Is the "pop" quieter?



I can't reproduce any pops in Spotify with the sample rate set in Windows to 44.1/16 or 44.1/24. Also using Windows 10. That seems to be the best setting to use that service. Other sample rates cause very slight clicks at the begin of tracks but they are very quiet. Nothing like the original USB issue.



fluidz said:


> I tested with a Chord Mojo, which was set to 16bit 44.1Khz (I had it set that way to match Spotify), once I reset it to its defaults (48Khz in Windows 10), I found it behaves the same way whilst using Optical.  The major differences between both Dacs, is that the Mojo is connected via Optical, and the 600i is connected via Usb and they both seem to do it.  Neither optical or Usb seem to be responsible.



I tested the CMA600i, CMA400i and for good measure a Benchmark DAC3HGC, which is one of best engineered and most reliable products I know of. The interesting thing is that, via USB at least, they all click between tracks with Spotify, if Windows 10 is set to anything other than 44.1kHz. In exactly the same way and at the same very slight level. I also tried all three with Tidal and JRiver, which resulted in no clicks at all, regardless of system settings. I was expecting to hear clicks between DSD and PCM files in JRiver with the CMA600i as I've heard this before, however none were evident. So, it would appear that was addressed - I'd be interested if someone else could confirm. Perhaps it was changing settings in JRiver.



fluidz said:


> Serial number of 600i : 10300500679 , Qc check 2018.02.03, Revision v6.F3



My test unit is serial number 10300500669. Also revision v6.F3, which is the latest. V6.C5 is the older one, I think perhaps someone shared the wrong info in a previous post...

I think in summary, it seems to depend on the source/player. Certainly Spotify has nothing like the options of JRiver in terms of settings and even Tidal allows you to select the output device directly, by passing Windows settings. As far as I can tell that is the problem here. If you use Spotify then Windows needs to be set to 44.1. I could test some other DACs but I'm pretty sure they'll all have the same problem. It seems something to do with the way Spotify/Windows 10 handles the audio if you up sample.

If anyone else is experiencing something different please let us know.


----------



## fluidz (Apr 3, 2018)

esauseesaw said:


> I've carried out some test, hopefully this will help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for testing that for me and comfirming results, I later edited my post to reflect that it wasn't only the 600i popping between track switching.

I do have an issue with vlc media player and Youtube, basically pcm audio, when playing music or streaming videos.  After three seconds of pressing stop or pause, theres a destinct "pop".  Its very apparent with my Hd800S cans, and is pretty loud if the volume pot is above 9pm.  

I have tried all sampling/bit rates in windows 10, no difference.  

A/B testing with a musical fidelity m1a dac/amp and a chord mojo both via usb i can't seem to reproduce it on either of those.


----------



## esauseesaw

fluidz said:


> Thanks for testing that for me and comfirming results, I later edited my post to reflect that it wasn't only the 600i popping between track switching.
> 
> I do have an issue with vlc media player and Youtube, basically pcm audio, when playing music or streaming videos.  After three seconds of pressing stop or pause, theres a destinct "pop".  Its very apparent with my Hd800S cans, and is pretty loud if the volume pot is above 9pm.
> 
> ...



I've tried to replicate the Youtube issue (don't have VLC installed) but I can't get mine to do it. Sorry... Maybe someone else can try.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

it's been a while since the last time I actived here in this thread.

CMA600i still serve me well, and it does surprise me how good focal clear (in balance mode) pair with 600i. Definitely I can feel the neutral tone, but still got that toe tapping effect at the same time. Soundstage does really well, wide and depth projected accurate, bass hit hard, but not bloated or having too long decay. Treble sparkle satisfy me enough (I like neutral to dark character), more sparkle than my Aeon Open, but nothing sharp or harsh like Beyer T1 or Senn HD800 here. Lovely combo!


----------



## fluidz (Apr 3, 2018)

Video demonstrating the issue of "popping" after approx 3 seconds of pausing/stopping audio playback.

I tested with my iPhone 8 to see if it was isolated to Windows 10, using a camera connection kit (lightning to usb) and the exact same thing happens.

Optical input to the 600i no issues.  Only seems to affect usb.

In this video I was demonstrating audio being played back in Youtube using Firefox.

A crackle can be heard when starting playback, but this seems to affect other dac/amps too.

Recorded using an iPhone 8 and umik-1 mic.


----------



## stevedlu

fluidz said:


> Video demonstrating the issue of "popping" after approx 3 seconds of pausing/stopping audio playback.
> 
> I tested with my iPhone 8 to see if it was isolated to Windows 10, using a camera connection kit (lightning to usb) and the exact same thing happens.
> 
> ...




I see you have both the 600i and the Mojo. Have you tried using the Mojo as the DAC for the 600i Amp and bypassing the mediocre sounding bult-in DAC? I find this combo absolutely AMAZING and is pushing my LCD-3 to its performance limits.


----------



## Blueshound24

stevedlu said:


> I see you have both the 600i and the Mojo. Have you tried using the Mojo as the DAC for the 600i Amp and bypassing the *mediocre sounding bult-in DAC*? I find this combo absolutely AMAZING and is pushing my LCD-3 to its performance limits.



Unfortunately, that was my thoughts about the built-in DAC as well. But the amp is spectacular.


----------



## stevedlu

Agreed. This product is quite the enigma. Those of you that are having problems with "popping" issues, disappointed by sound, or are thinking of an upgrade. Do your self a favor. Bypass the DAC and get a higher quality one. For example, the Mojo is only 580USD and is probably the best price to performance DAC on the market. Just the AMP of the 600i is well worth the price tag, if not a bargain considering how damn good is sounds with a proper source. I think if Questyle sold the AMP separately it would be a much more appreciated product.


----------



## up late

kind of defeats its purpose tho


----------



## stevedlu

up late said:


> kind of defeats its purpose tho



Not nessesarily. Its not like you have to hack the device to bypass the DAC. There are ports in the back and a switch on the front for this exact PURPOSE. I'll recommend the 600i as a stand alone AMP all day long.


----------



## up late

well it does for me anyway, as my interest in it was as an integrated dac/head-amp


----------



## stevedlu

up late said:


> well it does for me anyway, as my interest in it was as an integrated dac/head-amp



While the idea of an AMAZING dac/amp combo seems nice. Not many exist, if any, in the wild, especially for power hungry headphones.


----------



## up late

it doesn't have to be "AMAZING" but  i would hope that the dac's performance isn't so outclassed by the amp that it really is as "mediocre" and "disappointing" as some folks here are saying. that's why i regard such a disparity in  performance as defeating the purpose of having an all-in-one component.


----------



## stevedlu (Apr 4, 2018)

up late said:


> it doesn't have to be "AMAZING" but  i would hope that the dac's performance isn't so outclassed by the amp that it really is as "mediocre" and "disappointing" as some folks here are saying. that's why i regard such a disparity in  performance as defeating the purpose of having an all-in-one component.


Well if you are looking for performances of the DAC and AMP to be on equal footing in a combo then you are probably settling for middle of the road performance anyways. In that case I would agree, save your money for something cheaper. A lot of high grade DACs have headphone outs as an after thought...people don't use them. This just happens to be the other way around. Questyles claim to fame is Current Mode Amplification (which happens to be quite amazing), not digital to analog conversion.


----------



## up late (Apr 4, 2018)

that comes off as condescending. while i appreciate that an integrated unit is considered a compromise by audiophile purists, i don't think it follows that it must by definition only offer "middle of the road" performance.

questyle is marketing the cma600i as a dac with headphone amp and not the other way around btw.


----------



## stevedlu

up late said:


> that comes off as condescending. while i appreciate that an integrated unit is considered a compromise by audiophile purists, i don't think it follows that it must by definition only offer "middle of the road" performance.
> 
> questyle is marketing the cma600i as a dac with headphone amp and not the other way around btw.


I don’t see where Questyle is marketing it as a dac. We are discussing this in the Amp forum... not the DAC forum.


----------



## hondavy

Kinda diverging here - that's a desktop alternative, or an upgrade, to Chord Mojo that pairs well with 600i?


----------



## up late (Apr 4, 2018)

stevedlu said:


> I don’t see where Questyle is marketing it as a dac. We are discussing this in the Amp forum... not the DAC forum.


it's on questyle's website: https://www.questyleaudio.com/index.php/product/CMA600i

yes, this is the amp forum and we are discussing the cma600i dac/amp. there's no need to split hairs over it. the thread could have been started in the headphone amps or dedicated source components forums. either forum would be appropriate for this component.


----------



## esauseesaw

stevedlu said:


> Well if you are looking for performances of the DAC and AMP to be on equal footing in a combo then you are probably settling for middle of the road performance anyways. In that case I would agree, save your money for something cheaper. A lot of high grade DACs have headphone outs as an after thought...people don't use them. This just happens to be the other way around. Questyles claim to fame is Current Mode Amplification (which happens to be quite amazing), not digital to analog conversion.



Yes, Chord are well respected for their DAC technology. Questyle do the same with amplification. At the price though the CMA400i and CMA600i still offer very good value all in one solutions, if you are unable to budget for a more expensive separate amp and DAC. Even if it is the case there are combo units with better DAC sections, you can't knock the current mode amp. I'd also add, in my experience, improving the amping seems to offer more improvement over similar investment in the DAC.


----------



## esauseesaw

fluidz said:


> Video demonstrating the issue of "popping" after approx 3 seconds of pausing/stopping audio playback.
> 
> I tested with my iPhone 8 to see if it was isolated to Windows 10, using a camera connection kit (lightning to usb) and the exact same thing happens.
> 
> ...




Thanks for uploading the video to show the problem. As you are sending it back we will be able to test it and see if it was specific to your CMA600i. Hopefully that will help isolate the problem.


----------



## up late (Apr 4, 2018)

esauseesaw said:


> Yes, Chord are well respected for their DAC technology. Questyle do the same with amplification. At the price though the CMA400i and CMA600i still offer very good value all in one solutions, if you are unable to budget for a more expensive separate amp and DAC. Even if it is the case there are combo units with better DAC sections, you can't knock the current mode amp. I'd also add, in my experience, improving the amping seems to offer more improvement over similar investment in the DAC.


let's not overlook form factor as a deciding factor in choosing an integrated component over separates. i already have a dac and head-amp but was looking for an integrated alternative that takes up less space on the desktop.

i could buy schitt separates for less than the price of the cma600i and other integrated alternatives, so affordability isn't always the primary consideration for choosing an integrated component over separates.

there are some expensive integrated components on the market. the chord dave and mytek manhattan are two examples that immediately come to mind. i doubt that signal processing or its amplification are "afterthoughts" in either of those.


----------



## esauseesaw

up late said:


> let's not overlook form factor as a deciding factor in choosing an integrated component over separates. i already have a dac  and amp but was looking for an integrated alternative that takes up less space on the desktop.
> 
> i could buy schitt separates for less than the price of the cma600i and other integrated alternatives, so affordability isn't always the primary consideration for choosing an integrated component over separates. there are some expensive integrated components on the market. the chord dave and mytek manhattan are two examples that immediately come to mind.



Sure, there are other considerations other than just price. Sorry my comments weren't directed specifically at you. I just tend to agree it's hard to find an all in one that does both as well as separates, even higher priced combo options. I can't comment on the Mytek so much but I have heard very positive feedback several times for Questyle's CMA800R amps paired with the Dave as DAC - each playing to their strengths. Also we represent Benchmark. The DAC3 is an excellent product but again, you could argue the amp section is not as strong as the DAC implementation. I think that is sometimes the case, or perhaps it is just the current mode amp is something quite special/unique.


----------



## up late (Apr 4, 2018)

i didn't think they were. 

having auditioned the cma600i, i can't say with any certainty whether it was the dac implementation, the current drive amplification or the combination of the two that didn't win me over, as i couldn't listen to them in isolation.


----------



## up late (Apr 4, 2018)

deleted - double post


----------



## stevedlu

esauseesaw said:


> Sure, there are other considerations other than just price. Sorry my comments weren't directed specifically at you. I just tend to agree it's hard to find an all in one that does both as well as separates, even higher priced combo options. I can't comment on the Mytek so much but I have heard very positive feedback several times for Questyle's CMA800R amps paired with the Dave as DAC - each playing to their strengths. Also we represent Benchmark. The DAC3 is an excellent product but again, you could argue the amp section is not as strong as the DAC implementation. I think that is sometimes the case, or perhaps it is just the current mode amp is something quite special/unique.



DAVE > CMA800Rx2 > LCD-4 is my cost no object setup that I have my sights on. Probably going to be a while before that happens.

Until then I am eagerly awaiting for my Chord Qutest to arrive and pair with the CMA600i. Taking a wild guess that it will be a match made in heaven. Super excited.


----------



## hondavy

stevedlu said:


> DAVE > CMA800Rx2 > LCD-4 is my cost no object setup that I have my sights on. Probably going to be a while before that happens.
> 
> Until then I am eagerly awaiting for my Chord Qutest to arrive and pair with the CMA600i. Taking a wild guess that it will be a match made in heaven. Super excited.




Can you please please please share your impression when you get it? Thanks!!


----------



## stevedlu

hondavy said:


> Can you please please please share your impression when you get it? Thanks!!


Sure thing buddy! Hopefully that will be sooner than later. I've had the Qutest on order for over a month now...USA needs to get their shipment ASAP


----------



## gcamblin

I recieved my cma600i a week ago and I'm happy with the performance paired with a pair of Sennheiser HD800s. It is an ex demo model with a build date of March 2016. Using it connected to my mac laptop I noticed popping/clicking noises skipping between tracks on YouTube/Tidal etc. I was able to elimate those noises by setting the sample format to 24 bit/384 kHz in the MIDI setup application in OSX.

How do I verify the version of firmware I'm running? I checked the Questyle website but it doesn't list any information about firmwares for the 600.


----------



## esauseesaw

gcamblin said:


> I recieved my cma600i a week ago and I'm happy with the performance paired with a pair of Sennheiser HD800s. It is an ex demo model with a build date of March 2016. Using it connected to my mac laptop I noticed popping/clicking noises skipping between tracks on YouTube/Tidal etc. I was able to elimate those noises by setting the sample format to 24 bit/384 kHz in the MIDI setup application in OSX.
> 
> How do I verify the version of firmware I'm running? I checked the Questyle website but it doesn't list any information about firmwares for the 600.



It sounds likely to be a pre-update model but it may already have been updated. Was it purchased from somewhere in the UK? If so, please let me know the serial number and I will check it on our system.


----------



## gcamblin

Thanks esauseeaw, I'll send you a private message with the details.


----------



## esauseesaw

In case anyone wants to check the firmware version on a Mac (Windows is mentioned previously in the thread).

Open 'System Information' program, normally in 'utilities folder'. Select 'USB' from the left hand list, then open up USB 2.0 BUS > HUB > xCORE USB Audio 2.0. Look at the info below. Next to Version: (third item down) it should say '6.f3', if it says 6.c5 then best to get it updated.


----------



## gcamblin

Thanks for the info esauseesaw. My unit is version 6.c5. How do I arrange updating the firmware? Unit is ex demo purchased from eBay store in Italy.


----------



## esauseesaw

gcamblin said:


> Thanks for the info esauseesaw. My unit is version 6.c5. How do I arrange updating the firmware? Unit is ex demo purchased from eBay store in Italy.



Best to contact the seller first. I'll see what I can do to help out if that's a dead end.


----------



## megamlody (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey guys!
Just bought a CMA600i recently. I was wondering about that hardware "upgrade" to fix the popping issues. I had a look inside and around the DAC section on the PCB there was this handmade soldering job (see attachment). Is that the "upgrade"?


 

My serial # is above 500 and firmware is 6.f3. Just curious as i bought the cma600i mainly for its superb headphone amp. I'm looking forward to exploiting that analog input 
Also maybe the image will be useful to others who have had the upgrade or want to see how it (should?) looks like. Cheers!


----------



## streamline

From the linked article:

"Upon further digging, it turns out that this RCA input is actually converted to digital signal by an A/D chip and then back to analog again as it joins the rest of the signal path outward."

Well that is disappointing. The headamp section of the AIO is essentially unusable -- I kinda want a full analog amp stage if I'm going pair it with an upgraded DAC. It looks like Questyle deliberately crippled the amp.

Could someone confirm?

https://audio-head.com/questyle-cma-600i-review/


----------



## esauseesaw

streamline said:


> From the linked article:
> 
> "Upon further digging, it turns out that this RCA input is actually converted to digital signal by an A/D chip and then back to analog again as it joins the rest of the signal path outward."
> 
> ...



That is a surprise to me. I've never seen this mentioned before. Using A-D would open up questions about sq based on the chip used and implementation.

I've put one on the bench here to take a look and the external input would appear to be on the analogue section of the board. The digital section, which sits in front of digital inputs is outlined separately, with the DAC chip coming last. The anlogue input would have to enter the digital section at some point, which I can't see and also can't see an obvious A-D chip. Unfortunately our main engineer is on holiday today so I can't get his more knowledgeable input. 

I'll ask Questyle to confirm. Without the circuit diagram, which we don't have, it's harder to give a conclusive answer straight away.


----------



## Blueshound24

Does anyone know what the output impedance is with the 600i on the SE and balanced outputs? Just curious how others experience has been with sensitive IEM's, and if it would benefit from using something like the iFi Audio iEMatch.


----------



## ProLoL

Using R2R 11 as dac feeding the CMA600i, dat musicality! wow so fun.


----------



## Blueshound24

ProLoL said:


> Using R2R 11 as dac feeding the CMA600i, dat musicality! wow so fun.



Agreed. It is a wonderful sounding amp fed by my PS Audio DAC as well. Looking forward to upgrading to a ladder DAC in the future.


----------



## streamline

Blueshound24 said:


> Agreed. It is a wonderful sounding amp fed by my PS Audio DAC as well. Looking forward to upgrading to a ladder DAC in the future.



The interesting thing is that until Questyle can confirm differently, there is no way to take the built-in DAC out of the CMA600i's signal path; see my post above and link to the article. The A/D to D/A conversion might very well be transparent enough to allow improvements with upgraded DACs, so I'm not questioning what people are hearing.


----------



## up late

Blueshound24 said:


> Does anyone know what the output impedance is with the 600i on the SE and balanced outputs? Just curious how others experience has been with sensitive IEM's, and if it would benefit from using something like the iFi Audio iEMatch.


i asked the same question after not being able to find it in questyle's specs or anywhere else on the interwebs


----------



## John Aiello

Blueshound24 said:


> Agreed. It is a wonderful sounding amp fed by my PS Audio DAC as well. Looking forward to upgrading to a ladder DAC in the future.


How are you feeding the CMA600i from the PS Audio DAC?  It must be analog as there are no digital outputs to feed it that way?


----------



## ProLoL

Anyone knows why my unit shows blue light on pcm while playing DSD?


----------



## Blueshound24

John Aiello said:


> How are you feeding the CMA600i from the PS Audio DAC?  It must be analog as there are no digital outputs to feed it that way?



Yes, just the RCA inputs for now. Haven't tried, but plan to try the balanced inputs. I am concerned of splitting the DAC's output too many ways to my different amps.


----------



## Blueshound24 (May 11, 2018)

streamline said:


> The interesting thing is that until Questyle can confirm differently, there is no way to take the built-in DAC out of the CMA600i's signal path; see my post above and link to the article. The A/D to D/A conversion might very well be transparent enough to allow improvements with upgraded DACs, so I'm not questioning what people are hearing.



Haven't had a  chance to read the article you posted. Are you saying that from my DAC to the RCA input of the 600i it then converts it to digital, then back to analog? If so, I would find that highly unorthodox.

Edit:
And what would be the supposed benefit of adding another middleman into the equation?


----------



## streamline (May 11, 2018)

Blueshound24 said:


> Haven't had a  chance to read the article you posted. Are you saying that from my DAC to the RCA input of the 600i it then converts it to digital, then back to analog? If so, I would find that highly unorthodox.
> 
> Edit:
> And what would be the supposed benefit of adding another middleman into the equation?



Yes, that is what I'm saying. There isn't any confirmation from Questyle (still awaiting that), but the article says there is A/D conversion done on the analog (RCA) inputs of the CMA600i. I won't speculate on any benefit, but I will agree it's not common -- I do remember some high-priced DACs/pre-amps all-in-ones from late 90's early 00's taking this approach though. (Wadia? Theta? EAD? It was long ago so don't take my memory for this lol.)

If true, what it does do for sure, is discourage people from buying the CMA600i just for relatively low-cost access to Questyle's current mode amplification technology, or for use as as bare-bones preamp. It makes the CMA600i purely a DAC that can also drive headphones, which not incidentally, is how it's marketed.


----------



## stevedlu

FINALLY got my Chord Qutest in after much delay. I let it ""burn in" and let my ears get used to it over a couple of weeks. I have to say the CMA600i/Qutest combo is simply stunning with my LCD-3s. Better detail retrieval, wider soundstage/separation than my previous CMA600I/Mojo combo, same great tone and dynamics though.


----------



## Blueshound24

streamline said:


> Yes, that is what I'm saying. There isn't any confirmation from Questyle (still awaiting that), but the article says there is A/D conversion done on the analog (RCA) inputs of the CMA600i. I won't speculate on any benefit, but I will agree it's not common -- I do remember some high-priced DACs/pre-amps all-in-ones from late 90's early 00's taking this approach though. (Wadia? Theta? EAD? It was long ago so don't take my memory for this lol.)
> 
> If true, what it does do for sure, is discourage people from buying the CMA600i just for relatively low-cost access to Questyle's current mode amplification technology, or for use as as bare-bones preamp. It makes the CMA600i purely a DAC that can also drive headphones, which not incidentally, is how it's marketed.



"there is A/D conversion done on the analog (RCA) inputs of the CMA600i" 

So is this supposedly done on balanced input as well?


----------



## streamline

Blueshound24 said:


> So is this supposedly done on balanced input as well?



The CMA600i does not have balanced inputs. Note I don't own the amp! This is just from my pre-buy research. The UK distributor replied above that they are looking into the A/D-D/A question; hopefully we will get a definitive answer soon.


----------



## ProLoL (May 13, 2018)

Could anyone please tell me why there's PCM mode indicator light when playing DSD?

What a headache! trying to edit the dsd asio settings to make it play pure dsd, it then sends me to that awful questyle software which accepts up to 24 bit output, no other options...

Nvm, fixed everything.


----------



## John Aiello

Blueshound24 said:


> Yes, just the RCA inputs for now. Haven't tried, but plan to try the balanced inputs. I am concerned of splitting the DAC's output too many ways to my different amps.



The CMA600i does not have balanced inputs so you will not be able to use the balanced inputs from the DAC to your Questyle without a conversion.   What would be really nice is if the DirectStream DAC had a digital output.  Note from the DAC manual that it is not recommended to use the balanced outputs and the single ended outputs at the same time.  There has been a lot of discussion about this on the PS Audio forum from Ted Smith who says it's okay to do so but the concern is around a grounding issue if I follow correctly.   I use both outputs on mine with no negative effects that I can discern.


----------



## esauseesaw

streamline said:


> The CMA600i does not have balanced inputs. Note I don't own the amp! This is just from my pre-buy research. The UK distributor replied above that they are looking into the A/D-D/A question; hopefully we will get a definitive answer soon.



Thanks for waiting, I met with Questyle in Munich last week. There is no A-D / D-A conversion in the CMA600i external input signal path, just straight analogue. There appears to have been a misunderstanding by the reviewer, who confused another Questyle product, which allows wireless signal transmission, where A-D is of course therefore required for any analogue input. 

Hope the clears it up. You can use this input from another DAC if you so wish, without fear of any extra conversion.


----------



## Blueshound24

esauseesaw said:


> Thanks for waiting, I met with Questyle in Munich last week. There is no A-D / D-A conversion in the CMA600i external input signal path, just straight analogue. There appears to have been a misunderstanding by the reviewer, who confused another Questyle product, which allows wireless signal transmission, where A-D is of course therefore required for any analogue input.
> 
> Hope the clears it up. You can use this input from another DAC if you so wish, without fear of any extra conversion.



Well that makes much more sense to me than having the extra conversion as a middleman.

I asked this before, but does anyone know what the output impedance is with the 600i on the SE and balanced outputs? Just curious how others experience has been with sensitive IEM's, and if it would benefit from using something like the iFi Audio iEMatch.


----------



## FastForward (May 15, 2018)

On the SVC site, there is a download available of a Hifi News review. It states that the output impedance is 0.83 - 0.98 ohm.


----------



## Blueshound24

FastForward said:


> On the SVC site, there is a download available of a Hifi News review. It states that the output impedance is 0.83 - 0.98 ohm.



Thanks.


----------



## 148124 (Jul 6, 2018)

Great pairing with LCD-2 in SE and Balanced mode. Even slightly preffered SE.


----------



## vincent1

No I have not encountered that. I don’t do it often but am pretty sure there was not an issue in my early days of testing and switching. I can’t see it being an issue.


----------



## Gipss (May 25, 2018)

Hello.

I'm French and I waiting since January to have my cma600i .


Questyle have stopped their productions ( I think due to the famous default) at the begining of 2018 and rework until April


I have just received my dacamp , SN: 685


This one work perfectly without any default ( at the moment ) .

I love it and combined with my Dharma D1000 is very good.



Dharma + cma 600i by Gipss on Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org


I just wait October to upgrade my conf. And buy an Utopia .


----------



## FastForward

Gipss said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm French and I waiting since January to have my cma600i .
> 
> ...



If you haven't tried balanced cables with your CMA600I, you should. The improvement in soundstage and imaging is significant with my Focal Clears.


----------



## Gipss

Yes im waiting for my XLR  handmade cable


----------



## alphanumerix1

Have the USB issues been sorted?


----------



## vincent1

alphanumerix1 said:


> Have the USB issues been sorted?


Yes all good. Just don't buy second hand if the serial number is below 500.


----------



## bSquared64

If you are in the USA and are having USB issues with the 600i, please contact me at usa@questyle.com.


----------



## alphanumerix1

vincent1 said:


> Yes all good. Just don't buy second hand if the serial number is below 500.



cheers mate.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

bSquared64 said:


> If you are in the USA and are having USB issues with the 600i, please contact me at usa@questyle.com.


LOVE the name!  It took me a minute ha

Will Questyle be represented at RMAF this year?


----------



## dfarina

Which would be better for an Audeze LCD-3,the cma600i or the older cma800i?Can't seem to find much info on the 800i,if they were the same price is the obvious choice the 800i??


----------



## vincent1

Hi best if you do a detailed comparison of features. Absolutely the 800 should have more power but

 the 600 is newer, different dac chip, higher sample rates, etc.

Figure out which of the differences matter more to you.

I have the LCD2 - the 600i drives them brilliantly and I prefer its 4 pin balanced output.

V


----------



## Audiofiend1

I'm looking at maybe getting the 600i or the 800i as i want a combo to dive my LCD 2. Am i correct in saying that the 800i does not have balanced 4 pin output and only the 600i does? I find it strange that the lower 600i would have one and not the 800i. How is the soundstage and clarity on this combo?


----------



## vincent1

Hi

I have the 600i with LCD2  - really excellent soundstage and clarity.  I had stopped using the LCD2 but with the 600i it is an excellent pairing and back in use regularly.   I use the 4 pin balanced - I found that a bit more dynamic than the single ended. I have an original LCD2 upgraded with whiplash silver cable. 

V


----------



## esauseesaw

vincent1 said:


> Hi best if you do a detailed comparison of features. Absolutely the 800 should have more power but
> 
> the 600 is newer, different dac chip, higher sample rates, etc.
> 
> ...






Audiofiend1 said:


> I'm looking at maybe getting the 600i or the 800i as i want a combo to dive my LCD 2. Am i correct in saying that the 800i does not have balanced 4 pin output and only the 600i does? I find it strange that the lower 600i would have one and not the 800i. How is the soundstage and clarity on this combo?



The quoted figures for SE are 600i 950mW @ 32ohms, 800i 1000mW @ 32 ohms. Both comfortable driving LCD2 SE I guess. I don't have a pair to try... Of course you get more (1900mW) from the CMA600i balanced out but folks must have been driving the LCD range for a long time before balanced connections became more popular, maybe they've been missing a trick!  The CMA800i was released several years before the CMA600i so does not have balanced out. At the time demand was less. 

In the same way more power doesn't equal better SQ, nor does sample rate support. The DAC chip is just one component in a much bigger machine. The discrete components on the CMA800i board are superior to the CMA600i, therefore, to my ears at least, it sounds better in pretty much every way. Better detail, soundstage, separation, linear frequency response, etc, etc... The newer chip in the CMA600i facilitates higher file support but there's more involved in terms of the overall SQ. If the CMA800i caters for your files (DSD64, PCM192 max) then I'd give it serious consideration. From my listening the improvements that balanced connection can offer, in this case, are out weighed by the overall difference between the two products.


----------



## rutter (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm considering buying one of these, the B-stock from the sourceav. Anything that should stop me in my tracks? Any reason to go for the 400i at roughly the same price? How does this compare to say a Schiit Bifrost Multibit with a Jotunheim as the amp?


----------



## betula (Jun 20, 2018)

Dear 600i owners, could you try one little thing for me please?

Could you place your remote control on the 600i just above the volume knob and see if by time the volume knob starts to move by itself?

If I put my remote control on the top of my 600i above the volume knob, within 1-2 minutes I find the volume starting to decrease slightly by itself.
At this point I think it might be some electric interference, some random anomaly.
I am just wondering if this is happening to anyone else?

Edit: I swear it was moving yesterday. Now it hasn't moved for a couple of hours. Perhaps because I reinserted the battery? Anyway, this is not really an issue, just found it interesting.


----------



## Gipss

Hello friend.
No problems for me with the remote controller. 

However, I have interferences and cuts of music when I operate the remote control of my shutters which are at 1 meter of my amp


----------



## opienor

Just got a replacement unit to solve the USB clicking issue. New unit serial is 452, so all units with a higher number should be fine I guess.


----------



## betula

My question might be silly a little bit, but I need some confirmation here so I ask it anyway.

I use a Chord 2Qute with my CMA600i. The 2Qute's only output connection is RCA (optical and coaxial is only input on this DAC). 
To my understanding I loose a fully balanced signal via RCA, so using the balanced out from the 600i wouldn't make much sense in theory. Am I correct here?

But, I can still hear a difference between the SE and BAL out on the 600i. (Same way when I used the 600i's DAC section.)

If I am right and the signal is not balanced anymore, what is it that I hear? Is the signal 'half-balanced' if such thing exists? (If there is full balanced, there must be not fully balanced but somewhat balanced, right?) 
Or, the difference I hear comes down to other things as the different implementation of SE and BAL inside the 600i. Or the difference (additional clarity above all) comes from the higher power output level of the BAL headphone out?

Anyone could shed some more light on this topic for me?


----------



## FastForward

betula said:


> My question might be silly a little bit, but I need some confirmation here so I ask it anyway.
> 
> I use a Chord 2Qute with my CMA600i. The 2Qute's only output connection is RCA (optical and coaxial is only input on this DAC).
> To my understanding I loose a fully balanced signal via RCA, so using the balanced out from the 600i wouldn't make much sense in theory. Am I correct here?
> ...



More technical members may be able to further expand on this. 
You are never really getting a fully balanced output from the 600i. Even using a digital input, there is only one AKM dac chip. There should be a dedicated chip to each channel to be truly balanced. 
Regardless, I agree with you that the balanced XLR output is superior to the SE outputs. My hunch here is better implementation.


----------



## esauseesaw

betula said:


> My question might be silly a little bit, but I need some confirmation here so I ask it anyway.
> 
> I use a Chord 2Qute with my CMA600i. The 2Qute's only output connection is RCA (optical and coaxial is only input on this DAC).
> To my understanding I loose a fully balanced signal via RCA, so using the balanced out from the 600i wouldn't make much sense in theory. Am I correct here?
> ...



The term 'balanced' causes a lot of confusion. Manufactures can use balanced configuration in different areas of their product design, using two (or more) of the same component to improve performance. Generally the benefit is reduced distortion through the removal of unwanted artifacts, leading to better detail and accuracy. To be 'fully' balanced throughout think of it as two completely independent mono devices housed in one box. In the extreme, for a hp amp/dac product, this would mean L and R sides would have their own power supply, DAC chip/s and amp/s. All mounted on separate circuit boards. However, it's not that simple as more components and more complication in the design can in itself introduce more noise. A topic for further debate elsewhere...  Also a balanced L/R circuit is not necessarily the same and is mutually exclusive to a balanced amp design (in this case 4 amps) or balanced DAC using 2 or more DAC chips. For example, you could design a 'fully' balanced circuit, with separate power, single amp and single DAC chip for L/R, for a product that only offered RCA input and a single end headphone output. To enhance that design further you could increase the DAC and amp count to 2 on each channel and offer balanced XLR input and output. They are totally independent design considerations which can be mixed and matched.   

Very few (affordable) products are truly 'fully' balanced. Some use balanced DAC chips, balanced amps, balanced outputs and inputs, etc... The CMA600i is not 'fully' balanced, only the amp section and hp output is truly balanced. Connecting via the RCA input does not effect this. Balanced connections add more complication/confusion as the XLR input is borrowed from the pro world and has most relevance for longer cable runs and likely loss of signal integrity through interference. For a short connection you should be fine with RCA. A balanced hp output again causes some confusion. Some manufactures offer balanced hp output but are not using balanced amping. It that case the balanced hp output can't offer more power and can only claim to offer lower cable interference, as with an XLR input. Not generally an issue unless you sit 50m away from your headphone amp...  

Hope that helps a little...!


----------



## betula

esauseesaw said:


> The term 'balanced' causes a lot of confusion. Manufactures can use balanced configuration in different areas of their product design, using two (or more) of the same component to improve performance. Generally the benefit is reduced distortion through the removal of unwanted artifacts, leading to better detail and accuracy. To be 'fully' balanced throughout think of it as two completely independent mono devices housed in one box. In the extreme, for a hp amp/dac product, this would mean L and R sides would have their own power supply, DAC chip/s and amp/s. All mounted on separate circuit boards. However, it's not that simple as more components and more complication in the design can in itself introduce more noise. A topic for further debate elsewhere...  Also a balanced L/R circuit is not necessarily the same and is mutually exclusive to a balanced amp design (in this case 4 amps) or balanced DAC using 2 or more DAC chips. For example, you could design a 'fully' balanced circuit, with separate power, single amp and single DAC chip for L/R, for a product that only offered RCA input and a single end headphone output. To enhance that design further you could increase the DAC and amp count to 2 on each channel and offer balanced XLR input and output. They are totally independent design considerations which can be mixed and matched.
> 
> Very few (affordable) products are truly 'fully' balanced. Some use balanced DAC chips, balanced amps, balanced outputs and inputs, etc... The CMA600i is not 'fully' balanced, only the amp section and hp output is truly balanced. Connecting via the RCA input does not effect this. Balanced connections add more complication/confusion as the XLR input is borrowed from the pro world and has most relevance for longer cable runs and likely loss of signal integrity through interference. For a short connection you should be fine with RCA. A balanced hp output again causes some confusion. Some manufactures offer balanced hp output but are not using balanced amping. It that case the balanced hp output can't offer more power and can only claim to offer lower cable interference, as with an XLR input. Not generally an issue unless you sit 50m away from your headphone amp...
> 
> Hope that helps a little...!


Thanks, that was very helpful. It is indeed a complicated topic with a lot of confusion both from the side of users and manufacturers. 

I know what balanced means in theory (keppeing the channels separated) but I didn't know it can be done on different levels and the complication of separate power sources for example might lead to further problems etc.

I know about manufacturers advertising their amps as balanced when they are not really. (Just a balanced hp out.)

Questyle advertises the 600i as fully balanced, but according to your explanation it is true only for the amp section. Do you mean by this when using the 600i's DAC, it is not 'that balanced' anymore? 
I see a problem here with no general agreement on what level of balanced implementation we call 'fully balanced'. (And what level of balanced implementation is ''beneficial" at all.)

If I use the RCA input on the 600i from my 2Qute, the signal still comes through the amp as balanced, if I understand you right.

So is it not necessary to use a balanced DAC with a balanced amp if we want full balanced sound? Or in this case it is ''balanced enough" to enjoy the clarity that a good balanced implementation brings?

 What would be the benefit of using a balanced DAC with a balanced amp Vs SE DAC to balanced amp? Does it really have practical advantages only (long distance as you mentioned) and not much affect on sq? 

My questions are a bit provokative on purpose, I think I understand the core of the problem but you might make it even clearer for me with some further answers.

Thanks again!


----------



## esauseesaw

betula said:


> If I use the RCA input on the 600i from my 2Qute, the signal still comes through the amp as balanced, if I understand you right.



Yes, you still get the benefit of the balanced amplifier/hp output.



betula said:


> Questyle advertises the 600i as fully balanced, but according to your explanation it is true only for the amp section. Do you mean by this when using the 600i's DAC, it is not 'that balanced' anymore?



They say this in regard to the amplifier design, with is indeed 'fully' balanced where other products are only offering a balanced connection on the hp out. Let's say you connect a digital source and connect a power amp, active speakers etc, to the audio outs. Then you would be using the DAC and the separate preamp stage, neither of which is a balanced design. It doesn't matter if you connect digitally or analogue from your 2Qute, you'll only benefit from the balanced element when listing to headphones. 



betula said:


> So is it not necessary to use a balanced DAC with a balanced amp if we want full balanced sound? Or in this case it is ''balanced enough" to enjoy the clarity that a good balanced implementation brings?
> 
> What would be the benefit of using a balanced DAC with a balanced amp Vs SE DAC to balanced amp? Does it really have practical advantages only (long distance as you mentioned) and not much affect on sq?



How long is a piece of string?  I have here the Bricasti M12 DAC, which is a dual mono, fully balanced design. Connect that to 2x Questyle CMA800R Golden mono block hp amps and voila! It sound absolutely fantastic with a pair of Focal Utopia, levels of detail which are quite breath taking at times. Does that mean a CMA600i with a pair of Focal Clears is not hugely enjoyable by comparison? No, not at all. In fact listening on a pair of Meze 99 Classics in the right mood, with the right type music, sometimes, beats a Utopia for me personally. The value of these things is very individual. Certainly it can be demonstrated that balanced designs help remove artifacts and distortion, which is an ultimate design goal for many audio product (apart from tubes perhaps ). Only the individual can decide if the value of incremental improvements in SQ justifies the cost.


----------



## betula

esauseesaw said:


> Yes, you still get the benefit of the balanced amplifier/hp output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That Bricasti + 2x800R must sound quite good!


----------



## Audiofiend1

Hey guys can i get an honest opinion from some of you. I'm about to pull the trigger today or tomorrow latest on an Questyle CMA 600i OR an Oppo HA-1 but i can't decide which will be better for me. it will be used to drive an HD800s and an LCD-3. Thoughts on which i should pick? I'm so stuck between these two!


----------



## ProLoL

I'd prefer a lil more flavor with the HD800 or the LCD3, I wouldn't take the CMA600i for bright headphones but that's just me.


----------



## Audiofiend1

I already have a schiit stack (Gumby +MJ2) this setup is going to be for a different country which i travel too often. i've heard the Oppo ha1 is more bright then the CMA600i though?


----------



## ProLoL

Forgot to mention that you can use the CMA600i as amp only and just change dacs according to your preferences, so yea the CMA600i.


----------



## Audiofiend1

ProLoL said:


> Forgot to mention that you can use the CMA600i as amp only and just change dacs according to your preferences, so yea the CMA600i.


The only thing i'm scared about right now is the USB popping/clicking noise issue. I was just reading through this thread and it seems that many people's units were plagued by this issue. The serial number of the unit i'm looking to buy is 10300500306, i don't know if that means it's an earlier unit or not. Honestly it's annoying that this issue exists because i want to buy this but now i'm scared it will have the problem when i receive it.


----------



## Blueshound24

Audiofiend1 said:


> The only thing i'm scared about right now is the USB popping/clicking noise issue. I was just reading through this thread and it seems that many people's units were plagued by this issue. The serial number of the unit i'm looking to buy is 10300500306, i don't know if that means it's an earlier unit or not. Honestly it's annoying that this issue exists because i want to buy this but now i'm scared it will have the problem when i receive it.



I believe the issue some have claimed to have experienced is nonexistent after SN ending in 500.


----------



## Audiofiend1

Blueshound24 said:


> I believe the issue some have claimed to have experienced is nonexistent after SN ending in 500.


seeing as the one i want to purchase ends in 306, that's not good news  does anyone know if it was only some units affected below S/N 500 or all units?


----------



## Blueshound24

Audiofiend1 said:


> seeing as the one i want to purchase ends in 306, that's not good news  does anyone know if it was only some units affected below S/N 500 or all units?



I'm not sure, but I think it was only some units? Someone else will have to chime in here to clarify.


----------



## betula (Jul 13, 2018)

Blueshound24 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it was only some units? Someone else will have to chime in here to clarify.


I read as much as I could about this issue before I bought my CMA600i. According to what I read only units under xxx500 serial number were affected. Someone however had a unit with xxx45x and didn't have the problem. I don't think all units under xxx500 are affected as only a few cases popped up. If 500 customers had the issue, that would have been louder.

I also think it is important to mention, that the popping sound did not occur when the music was playing even with the 'problematic' units. There was a pop sound after a couple of seconds you paused playing. (If anyone was wondering my 600i is well above xxx500.)

Edit: Also worth mentioning that the whole problem can be eliminated by using an external DAC even with the 'bad' units.


----------



## Audiofiend1

betula said:


> I read as much as I could about this issue before I bought my CMA600i. According to what I read only units under xxx500 serial number were affected. Someone however had a unit with xxx45x and didn't have the problem. I don't think all units under xxx500 are affected as only a few cases popped up. If 500 customers had the issue, that would have been louder.
> 
> I also think it is important to mention, that the popping sound did not occur when the music was playing even with the 'problematic' units. There was a pop sound after a couple of seconds you paused playing. (If anyone was wondering my 600i is well above xxx500.)
> 
> Edit: Also worth mentioning that the whole problem can be eliminated by using an external DAC even with the 'bad' units.


Thanks for the info. I'm starting to think it's just not worth the hassle. I think at this point i'm just gonna get the Oppo HA-1. This is too much of a headache for me, if it were a later model i would get it but i don't want to deal with faulty products.


----------



## Blueshound24

Audiofiend1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm starting to think it's just not worth the hassle. I think at this point i'm just gonna get the Oppo HA-1. This is too much of a headache for me, if it were a later model i would get it but i don't want to deal with faulty products.



That is understandable. However, I just use the amp portion of the 600i and use an external DAC and love it. I think the DAC can be improved upon with an external separate one. It truly is a wonderful sounding amp.


----------



## betula

Blueshound24 said:


> That is understandable. However, I just use the amp portion of the 600i and use an external DAC and love it. I think the DAC can be improved upon with an external separate one. It truly is a wonderful sounding amp.


I agree. The amp section of the 600i is really nice. Clean, clear but smooth. I also use an external DAC. IMO the 600i sounds nicer than the HA-1.


----------



## Audiofiend1

betula said:


> I agree. The amp section of the 600i is really nice. Clean, clear but smooth. I also use an external DAC. IMO the 600i sounds nicer than the HA-1.


Even if that is the case and the 600i amp sounds nicer then the HA-1 amp, it sounds like the opposite is true for the dac with the HA-1 dac sounding nicer then the 600i dac. An external dac is not an option for me right now i need an all in one unit. Maybe if i had found a later made edition oh well.


----------



## Blueshound24

Audiofiend1 said:


> Even if that is the case and the 600i amp sounds nicer then the HA-1 amp, it sounds like the opposite is true for the dac with the HA-1 dac sounding nicer then the 600i dac. An external dac is not an option for me right now i need an all in one unit. Maybe if i had found a later made edition oh well.



I have listened to mine with and without the built in DAC, and it actually is a pretty good sounding DAC. It is only in comparison to a much more expensive DAC that costs more than the entire cma 600i, (PS Audio PerfectWave II). And the PS audio is only slightly better to my ears. I could probably live with the built in one if I didn't obsess over the sound so much.


----------



## betula

Audiofiend1 said:


> ... it sounds like the opposite is true for the dac with the HA-1 dac sounding nicer then the 600i dac..


 I don't know why you think that. The 600i has a decent DAC section for a DAC/amp combo. However if you add a dedicated external DAC to the amp which is from the same price range as the whole 600i itself, that will obviously further improve the sound.


----------



## vincent1

Hi 
I am the person who has probably set the 500 cut off number in some posts. I am told SCV had some units in the later 400,s which were free of the issue - but as they and I did not know the exact cut off, I started saying that 500 and above is safe from the USB click issues. If you are buying a unit in the 300 range then just make sure you listen to it first to make sure there is no issue - it is pretty apparent if it is there. It sounds like it is a used unit you are buying and if so you should insist on hearing it first. It is a great model and based on reviews and my experience works very well with HD800 and LCD - it’s amp section is outstanding. 
Vincent


----------



## betula

I am very happy with my 600i, but I was wondering if anyone could suggest any other amp (amp only) with the following description:
- similar price to the 600i
- similar resolution, clarity and detail
- slightly more emphasis on bass, slightly warmer sound.
I am not planning to change the 600i anytime soon, just exploring amp market atm. Thanks.


----------



## esauseesaw

betula said:


> I am very happy with my 600i, but I was wondering if anyone could suggest any other amp (amp only) with the following description:
> - similar price to the 600i
> - similar resolution, clarity and detail
> - slightly more emphasis on bass, slightly warmer sound.
> I am not planning to change the 600i anytime soon, just exploring amp market atm. Thanks.



Understood you aren't looking right now but PM if you are interested in a CMA800R. We have some we are clearing.


----------



## Lebber67

Hello,

My cma600i was popping when changed the file format.
Serial ended 238 today i received a brand new one with serial number 737.

Tested and i can confirm no more popping.

Thanks to Ewald from Terrason audio.


----------



## betula

Is there someone who heard both the CMA600i and Violectric V280/281 and could comment on the sound differences of the amp section of the units?


----------



## kitfrisk (Aug 29, 2018)

I've also purchased CMA600i. However, I'm only getting the popping when I stop audio and or switch between different source applications. ie. VLC then to Spotify or Pine Player.
Changing between file types Mp3/FLAC or DSF doesn't cause any pops. Safari audio content when stopped does a small pop after 10 secs.
Continues play without stopping audio don't appear to cause popping.

Is this the type of popping you all are experiencing?

I'm on a MacBook Pro 15 (2017) on 10.14. running through USB-C to USB
The serial number is 10300500*216*


----------



## vincent1

Hi 

What you are describing is not the original hardware problem. Presuming you don't change software too often it sounds as though it is not an impediment to music listening. 

V


----------



## 765227258

I bought cma800i last spring and was satisfied with its sound. Is there any certain difference between 600i and 800i?


----------



## betula

Clean, detailed, and powerful. Neutral, airy but still smooth and rounded. This current mode must have some secret. Upgrade the DAC and you're up for a treat. 
Loving the combo.


----------



## Soundizer (Sep 16, 2018)

MTMECraig said:


> I just did a *YouTube video of the 600i *Recently. Here is the link-
> 
> 
> 
> I felt it was time to shed light on a product I use every time I A/B headphones.... I covered the majority of what I wanted but missed some things looking back on it. These are a work in progress for me for sure ha




Hello MTMECraig. Really like your videos.

Any chance you can post a photo of the CMA600i with Focal Clear. I would like to see how the variations in silver/metaalic grey/tungsten blends together from pure cosmetic reasons. Cannot find such a photo with both in the same picture on the internet.

Much appreciated if you can do so, but if you cannot could you let us know how they look together.

Although I have listened to them together my focus was on Audio not cosmetic. I should have taken a photo.


----------



## betula

Unfortunately I don't have the Clear anymore, so I only have this pic in b&w. IMO they do look pretty good together.


----------



## Soundizer

*

Anyone tried CMA600i with Sony MDRZ1R Headphones?
*


----------



## Dan Fuentes

betula said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the Clear anymore, so I only have this pic in b&w. IMO they do look pretty good together.


Great pic


----------



## Luis Alberto

Soundizer said:


> *
> 
> Anyone tried CMA600i with Sony MDRZ1R Headphones?*


This is a great combination especially if you upgrade the cables or modify them which I was able to do. They sound very balanced and nuanced at the top now. The CM600i did a nice job in our 2-channel system while the Yggy was away at the factory.


----------



## vincent1

Hi soundizer. I have never read a comparison of the 600i dav and the Yiggy. How close are they ? 

Thanks


----------



## Soundizer

vincent1 said:


> Hi soundizer. I have never read a comparison of the 600i dav and the Yiggy. How close are they ?
> 
> Thanks



I think you were attempting to ask Luis. See above post.


----------



## Soundizer

Luis Alberto said:


> This is a great combination especially if you upgrade the cables or modify them which I was able to do. They sound very balanced and nuanced at the top now. The CM600i did a nice job in our 2-channel system while the Yggy was away at the factory.



By upgrade do you mean the Sony Kimber cable 4.4mm?


----------



## Luis Alberto

vincent1 said:


> Hi soundizer. I have never read a comparison of the 600i dav and the Yiggy. How close are they ?
> 
> Thanks



Vincent, I can respond here. The Questyle is surprisingly close to the Yiggy in overall sound. Great rhythm, dynamics and a blacker backdrop than the Yggy. I have not done another comparison since the Gen 5 upgrade which blew us away in terms of "improvement". Call it a +25% jaw-dropping change which has not made me want to go with the version 2 analog board. We have our own device which pushes the Yggy further. In conclusion, the Questyle universal amp/Dac/headphone saves on connections and gets you a lot of bang for your money. You do need efficient speakers.  It is interesting that it was a hot item a few years ago and very little mention these days which is why I am participating in this thread. The Sony MDRZ1R is bordering on "let's compare this headphone set up to your 2-channel high-end system performance" especially with the Yggy and Dark Voice tube amp headphone set up. The Questyle CMA600i plus the Sony Z1 is a very nice combo.


----------



## Luis Alberto

Soundizer said:


> By upgrade do you mean the Sony Kimber cable 4.4mm?




Yes, it seems the Sony Kimber cable 4.4mm is in other peoples opinion a nice upgrade. But I decided to make the Sony Z1 stock cable better. Saved money and got more than expected improvement. No more zing in the upper frequency or flappy bass..very linear response. I do not know why this cable was approved by Sony but it's a gem when its nasty behavior is tamed.


----------



## Soundizer

Luis Alberto said:


> Yes, it seems the Sony Kimber cable 4.4mm is in other peoples opinion a nice upgrade. But I decided to make the Sony Z1 stock cable better. Saved money and got more than expected improvement. No more zing in the upper frequency or flappy bass..very linear response. I do not know why this cable was approved by Sony but it's a gem when its nasty behavior is tamed.



Unfortunately the Kimber cable is not available in the UK. When my brother returns my Sony Z1R, I will try it with my Focal Clear cables. Must be improvement right, since I don’t hear too many complaints about the Focal Clear cables.


----------



## Soundizer

Is this the main Questyle CMA600i thread on head-fi?  Considering how outstanding and competitive it is.


----------



## betula

Soundizer said:


> Is this the main Questyle CMA600i thread on head-fi?  Considering how outstanding and competitive it is.


I am afraid this is the biggest 600i thread on Head-Fi. I was surprised too. Current mode amplification really does something special to the conventional SS sound on this level of amplifiers. Improve the DAC section with something better and you've got a pretty world-class sound. Energetic, extremely clean and clear, but powerful and smooth, liquid. Perhaps most people who own the 600i spend their time with listening to music instead of posting here.


----------



## Soundizer

betula said:


> I am afraid this is the biggest 600i thread on Head-Fi. I was surprised too. Current mode amplification really does something special to the conventional SS sound on this level of amplifiers. Improve the DAC section with something better and you've got a pretty world-class sound. Energetic, extremely clean and clear, but powerful and smooth, liquid. Perhaps most people who own the 600i spend their time with listening to music instead of posting here.



Nice points, well made. I see you have 2Qute. Do you use it as a DAC into the CMA600i?


----------



## betula

Soundizer said:


> Nice points, well made. I see you have 2Qute. Do you use it as a DAC into the CMA600i?


I do indeed.


----------



## betula

I have spent the last hour A/B testing the built-in DAC in the 600i vs my 2Qute.
The 600i's DAC actually stands up quite well against the obviously superior Chord DAC.

I guess you need good headphones (and ears) to hear the differences. The 600i as a DAC/amp combo is pretty phenomenal, but the 600i's strengths is in the current mode amp section. The DAC is good, but nothing spectacular. Versus Chord's 2Qute it does fall short. Not by too much, I have to say. The internal 600i DAC is very smooth, liquid, sweet sounding. Compared to the 2Qute it lacks a bit of detail, black background and natural timbre. The built-in 600i DAC offers a smooth and easy listening. Not as clear and detailed as the 2Qute, but it is not too far. 2Qute offers a better and clearer 3D space, and the picture is slightly sharper than it is on the 600i's DAC. For chilling out and relaxing the 600i's DAC is more than enough. If you are after more details and clarity, slightly more natural timbre invest in 2Qute. 2Qute sounds _more lifelike_ than 600i's DAC, and this might be enough to win you over. Chord offers higher resolution and detail with a darker background but the 600i is quite enjoyable on its own. If you have a few hundreds to spare invest in a better DAC instead of another amp or headphone. You won't regret it.


----------



## Soundizer

betula said:


> I have spent the last hour A/B testing the built-in DAC in the 600i vs my 2Qute.
> The 600i's DAC actually stands up quite well against the obviously superior Chord DAC.
> 
> I guess you need good headphones (and ears) to hear the differences. The 600i as a DAC/amp combo is pretty phenomenal, but the 600i's strengths is in the current mode amp section. The DAC is good, but nothing spectacular. Versus Chord's 2Qute it does fall short. Not by too much, I have to say. The internal 600i DAC is very smooth, liquid, sweet sounding. Compared to the 2Qute it lacks a bit of detail, black background and natural timbre. The built-in 600i DAC offers a smooth and easy listening. Not as clear and detailed as the 2Qute, but it is not too far. 2Qute offers a better and clearer 3D space, and the picture is slightly sharper than it is on the 600i's DAC. For chilling out and relaxing the 600i's DAC is more than enough. If you are after more details and clarity, slightly more natural timbre invest in 2Qute. 2Qute sounds _more lifelike_ than 600i's DAC, and this might be enough to win you over. Chord offers higher resolution and detail with a darker background but the 600i is quite enjoyable on its own. If you have a few hundreds to spare invest in a better DAC instead of another amp or headphone. You won't regret it.




Thank you for the comparison. I was expecting more of a gap between the sound quality between the 2Qute and CMA600i Dacs. Perhaps there is a greater gap with the new Qutest.  

What Headphones did you use to examine the sound differences?


----------



## betula

Soundizer said:


> Thank you for the comparison. I was expecting more of a gap between the sound quality between the 2Qute and CMA600i Dacs. Perhaps there is a greater gap with the new Qutest.
> 
> What Headphones did you use to examine the sound differences?


I have got the LCD 2C on my head at the moment. The diffrence between the 2Qute and the 600i's internal DAC is highly personal in my opinion. Some will hear more difference, some will hear less. Whether it is worth the extra money is a personal choice. I love the improvement what my 2Qute brings to the picture. The extra £500 was well worth for me. If £500 was an extremely big stretch for me, I would choose living and be happy with the 600i DAC instead. If you can spend a little more the 2Qute does deliver. Definitely improves the sound more than its price point suggests. Improves resolution and lifelikeness. 
BTW I have just had a live chat with one of my favourite artists (Sync24) and he gave away a few free codes for his new album. Enjoying 'Omnious' at the moment. Great stuff.


----------



## Luis Alberto

betula said:


> I have got the LCD 2C on my head at the moment. The diffrence between the 2Qute and the 600i's internal DAC is highly personal in my opinion. Some will hear more difference, some will hear less. Whether it is worth the extra money is a personal choice. I love the improvement what my 2Qute brings to the picture. The extra £500 was well worth for me. If £500 was an extremely big stretch for me, I would choose living and be happy with the 600i DAC instead. If you can spend a little more the 2Qute does deliver. Definitely improves the sound more than its price point suggests. Improves resolution and lifelikeness.
> BTW I have just had a live chat with one of my favourite artists (Sync24) and he gave away a few free codes for his new album. Enjoying 'Omnious' at the moment. Great stuff.



The Questyle 600i has potential. It scales up in performance in one key area. Think about it. This is Class A amplification which is impressive for its size and ingeniously designed. You can upgrade the sound with a better PC for example. If you decide to explore Linear power supplies, this could be an overkill step that I would not mind getting some feedback. As to the lack of detail and black background weakness in your comparison, I believe you since I heard the same before the upgrades.


----------



## jloffsite

ProLoL said:


> Could anyone please tell me why there's PCM mode indicator light when playing DSD?
> 
> What a headache! trying to edit the dsd asio settings to make it play pure dsd, it then sends me to that awful questyle software which accepts up to 24 bit output, no other options...
> 
> Nvm, fixed everything.


----------



## jloffsite

ProLoL said:


> Could anyone please tell me why there's PCM mode indicator light when playing DSD?
> 
> What a headache! trying to edit the dsd asio settings to make it play pure dsd, it then sends me to that awful questyle software which accepts up to 24 bit output, no other options...
> 
> Nvm, fixed everything.


Hi, I'm having the same issue which you seem to have solved. I seem to be playing DSD files from HQPlayer and JRiver but only the PCM LED indicator lights up, not the DSD indicator. Do you know why or if there's a setting change I'm missing? Many thanks,
Jeff


----------



## XP_98

Hello
I'd like to know if there is a way to change / to set the filter of the DAC ? The AK4490 has 5 filter profiles, but nowhere the user manual explains how to set them...


----------



## betula

XP_98 said:


> Hello
> I'd like to know if there is a way to change / to set the filter of the DAC ? The AK4490 has 5 filter profiles, but nowhere the user manual explains how to set them...


Hi, there is no filter selection button on the 600i DAC, you can however connect an external DAC.


----------



## XP_98

So do you know which filter is set by default on the AK4490 DAC of the CMA600i ?


----------



## betula

XP_98 said:


> So do you know which filter is set by default on the AK4490 DAC of the CMA600i ?


As far as I know Questyle tweaked the chip to their own liking as much as possible. I am not sure if they used any of the custom filter modes. Someone more knowledgeable than me might know the answer. Or you can email Questyle and hope to get a reply.


----------



## XP_98 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello
Got my Cma600i saturday.
I didn't have much time for testing, but I heard some clicks between tracks (file resolution change), but also during playback 
I must do some more testing, but I thought this issue was solved on recent units ?
I also red on this thread about "firmware update", but I don't see any any firmware to download for cma600i on Questyle internet site ?


----------



## esauseesaw

XP_98 said:


> Hello
> Got my Cma600i saturday.
> I didn't have much time for testing, but I heard some clicks between tracks (file resolution change), but also during playback
> I must do some more testing, but I thought this issue was solved on recent units ?
> I also red on this thread about "firmware update", but I don't see any any firmware to download for cma600i on Questyle internet site ?



Is it a recent model (did you buy it new?). With the latest firmware on a newer model you should not be hearing clicks between tracks unless you are switching between DSD and PCM, which is an issue that can effect many DACs. Even so this should only be a very slight click. If you are PC based check the guidance on setting up the system sample rates as this can also cause clicks if they conflict with the media player settings you are using.


----------



## Lebber67

XP_98 said:


> Hello
> Got my Cma600i saturday.
> I didn't have much time for testing, but I heard some clicks between tracks (file resolution change), but also during playback
> I must do some more testing, but I thought this issue was solved on recent units ?
> I also red on this thread about "firmware update", but I don't see any any firmware to download for cma600i on Questyle internet site ?



Congrats!
The dealer send me a new  cma600i (serail 700+) the old one was serial -500. The clicks are gone in the new questyle.
So please check you last 3 numbers all from 600+ Are factory updated and have no clicks.

There’s no firmware update for the cma600i only some drivers for pc.


----------



## esauseesaw

Lebber67 said:


> Congrats!
> The dealer send me a new  cma600i (serail 700+) the old one was serial -500. The clicks are gone in the new questyle.
> So please check you last 3 numbers all from 600+ Are factory updated and have no clicks.
> 
> There’s no firmware update for the cma600i only some drivers for pc.



The firmware update has to be done by your local representative.


----------



## betula

XP_98 said:


> Hello
> Got my Cma600i saturday.
> I didn't have much time for testing, but I heard some clicks between tracks (file resolution change), but also during playback
> I must do some more testing, but I thought this issue was solved on recent units ?
> I also red on this thread about "firmware update", but I don't see any any firmware to download for cma600i on Questyle internet site ?


Clicks and pops on DACs can happen for various reasons. As far as I know the clicks affected units under the serial number xxx450/xxxx500 and these clicks were only audible when you stopped playing music. One second after you pressed stop you heard a pop sound. (Search YouTube to hear it.) So I think your click is something else and your 600i is good.


----------



## XP_98 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thank you for your quick answers, I will check the serial number after work and let you know...
I have experienced the clicks during track with my xdp30r as source. This evening I will do more testing with xdp300r (still waiting for the dongle to use my WM1Z) and laptop.


----------



## XP_98 (Nov 5, 2018)

Quick test during lunch time...

Serial number ends in xxxx683, so it should be the new firmware (bought it new last week).

But this time, I could not get any sound, neither from DAP nor from laptop (latest driver from Questyle installed), the latter indicating "USB device not recognised"...?

What can it be ? The cable ?
How can I force the Questyle's DAC to communicate with the source ?


----------



## Luis Alberto

XP_98 said:


> Quick test during lunch time...
> 
> Serial number ends in xxxx683, so it should be the new firmware (bought it new last week).
> 
> ...



Hello,  since its not recognizing the driver, I would say the driver did not fully install. In this case do a full power shutdown on your source and the Questyle. As long as there is no error sign on the USB drivers (device manager) it should be fine.  You may want to try a different usb cable or another usb port.


----------



## XP_98 (Nov 5, 2018)

When I came home this evening, I made another trial. Just by turning on the Questyle and the Xdp30r... everything was fine 
Same with xdp300r (but didn't work on each restart) and my Android phone.
I even had the surprise to notice that the equalizer was still active (even the parametric equalizer of USB Audio Player Pro on the Xdp300r) 
I still don't understand exactly what is working, but the key seems to be restarting the DAP with the cma600i connected...
EDIT : doesn't work all the time... Still a part of mystery...


----------



## Luis Alberto

XP_98 said:


> When I came home this evening, I made another trial. Just by turning on the Questyle and the Xdp30r... everything was fine
> Same with xdp300r (but didn't work on each restart) and my Android phone.
> I even had the surprise to notice that the equalizer was still active (even the parametric equalizer of USB Audio Player Pro on the Xdp300r)
> I still don't understand exactly what is working, but the key seems to be restarting the DAP with the cma600i connected...
> EDIT : doesn't work all the time... Still a part of mystery...



If you want to get nerdy about this, I would recommend checking the support page for the player you are using and check for any known issues and fixes.


----------



## XP_98

Luis Alberto said:


> If you want to get nerdy about this, I would recommend checking the support page for the player you are using and check for any known issues and fixes.


I didn't see such a support page on Questyle web site...


----------



## esauseesaw

XP_98 said:


> Quick test during lunch time...
> 
> Serial number ends in xxxx683, so it should be the new firmware.
> 
> ...





XP_98 said:


> I didn't see such a support page on Questyle web site...



I think check on the Pioneer site. Questyle will only be able to test their drivers on standard PC/Mac systems. The way DAPs implement USB connectivity is a little more complicated and down to the way they use the OS and what it is (iOS, Android, Linux, etc). Products with USB 2.0 UAC drivers (like the new Questyle CMA Twelve for example) are more compatible with streamers and DAPs but generally speaking it's not a given your DAP will work seamlessly with all DACs.


----------



## betula

Current mode Class A amplification is quite a thing. You've got all the benefits of a class A amp, while everything is a bit smoother and friendlier. Give this amplification a better DAC and you are up in the top leagues. IMO of course.


----------



## stevedlu

betula said:


> Current mode Class A amplification is quite a thing. You've got all the benefits of a class A amp, while everything is a bit smoother and friendlier. Give this amplification a better DAC and you are up in the top leagues. IMO of course.



OH YES!!!  Have a CHord Qutest going into the CMA600i and its TOP SHELF for a LCD-3 or LCD 4.


----------



## betula

stevedlu said:


> OH YES!!!  Have a CHord Qutest going into the CMA600i and its TOP SHELF for a LCD-3 or LCD 4.


One day I might get the Qutest but I am not ready to pay the full retail price of £1195. I paid £500 for my 2Qute. I am also happy with my LCD2C which some people actually prefer to the LCD3 or LCD4. Saving a few thousands here as well...  
Using iFi iPurifier 3.0 and a silver cable actually brings unexpected levels of clarity to the LCD2C. I am a happy camper for now.


----------



## esauseesaw

betula said:


> Current mode Class A amplification is quite a thing. You've got all the benefits of a class A amp, while everything is a bit smoother and friendlier. Give this amplification a better DAC and you are up in the top leagues. IMO of course.



I had the opportunity to compare straight out of the DAVE to the analogue in of the CMA600i last weekend at a show. Two sets of Utopia where available so it was easy to do quick A-B. To my ears through the CMA600i amp there was better sound stage and a deeper more defined bass. The sound was also some how warmer and musical but without obscuring detail. I certainly preferred it. I found the DAVE headphone out a little brittle by comparison. Great combination using a Chord DAC and the Questyle amp - best of both worlds.


----------



## betula

Has anyone else noticed that a 10-15 mins warm up time does good to the 600i? Sound gets warmer and bass fills up, treble gets smoother vs. a completely cold start up.


----------



## Gipss

betula said:


> Has anyone else noticed that a 10-15 mins warm up time does good to the 600i? Sound gets warmer and bass fills up, treble gets smoother vs. a completely cold start up.



Yes it's the same for me


----------



## betula (Dec 22, 2018)

Transparent acrylic top for your CMA 600i on a good price. I have just bought one of the two available pieces for £18.
Edit: beware, these have quite a number of scratches.


----------



## betula




----------



## DrWhite (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi,

İ am planning to buy a CMA Twelve anyone tried this against cma600i? Any difference in sound?


----------



## headpfizer

I bought the other one 


betula said:


> Transparent acrylic top for your CMA 600i on a good price. I have just bought one of the two available pieces for £18.
> Edit: beware, these have quite a number of scratches.


----------



## mikewr (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if a power cable with the text "10A 125V 1250W" would be ok to use with a CMA600i? I know nothing about power cables sorry.

I just got a unit used; It has it's own power cable but wanted to use another one that I was already using for a separate amplifier. I have it going through my cable runs and was curious if I could avoid adding another cable to the mix.

NVM, got it answered by questyle


----------



## betula

I wonder what DACs people use with their 600i. To be frank, the built in DAC is pretty weak in performance.

I have been using the Chord 2Qute for quite a while with great satisfaction but recently tried the iFi Pro iDSD which has a much better resolution, detail and awesome, much superior bass control. Really lifts the 600i to other levels.

Since I do not need 80% of the functionalities of the Pro iDSD and I can't afford to spend £2400 on a DAC I was wondering what upgrade I could find to improve the performance of my 2Qute.

The straightforward option is the Chord Qutest, but I am opened to any other suggestions around £1000.


----------



## Blueshound24

betula said:


> I wonder what DACs people use with their 600i. To be frank, the built in DAC is pretty weak in performance.
> 
> I have been using the Chord 2Qute for quite a while with great satisfaction but recently tried the iFi Pro iDSD which has a much better resolution, detail and awesome, much superior bass control. Really lifts the 600i to other levels.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty happy with my PS audio Perfectwave II, that you can pick up used for maybe not much more than that. It seems to go well with my 600i.


----------



## betula

Blueshound24 said:


> I'm pretty happy with my PS audio Perfectwave II, that you can pick up used for maybe not much more than that. It seems to go well with my 600i.


That must be a nice DAC but after a quick search the least expensive offer is £3000 even secondhand. The Qutest is £1195 new.


----------



## Blueshound24 (Jan 29, 2019)

betula said:


> That must be a nice DAC but after a quick search the least expensive offer is £3000 even secondhand. The Qutest is £1195 new.





betula said:


> That must be a nice DAC but after a quick search the least expensive offer is £3000 even secondhand. The Qutest is £1195 new.




You may have been looking at the PS Directstream which looks almost identical to the Perfectwave but costs a LOT more. Here is one I found on audiogon for $1528 USD. I paid a little less for mine used but this one has the bridge installed that mine doesn't have.

https://www.audiogon.com/listings/l...-network-bridge-pwd-black-16080-da-converters


----------



## stevedlu

I can attest that Musical Paradise's Tube DACs with the right tubes are pure magic with the 600i. Does anybody know of any other good Tube DACs out there?


----------



## lukeslens (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey all, I'm in the market for a good balanced amp to pair with my new Focal Clears and trying to decide between the CMA600i and the Monolith Liquid Platinum. I do like the ability to tune the sound to my preference on the LP with tube rolling. But there's a couple things making it difficult to decide. 1) I love that the 600i has a remote. I'm not embarrassed to say that it's one of my priorities. I do my listening in a big powered recliner in my listening room and I tend to do a lot of volume adjustments for different albums so having a remote has been something I've been wanting for my headphone listening for quite some time. The other thing is that I'm told the LP is pretty hot without a preamp, which I don't have on my DAC, so if I end up spending the $800 on the LP, it seems I'm going to really need to spend another $700 for a Schiit Freya to add the remote and pre-amp capabilites. Leaves me wondering if I go that route for the tube goodness or if I trust in the abilities of the 600i to give me everything I need.

How do the Clears sound with the 600i? I've read that the synergy is great with Focal headphones but wanting to get some kind of deeper confirmation on that specifically. And I'm also curious about the bass. I've got a cheap $90 Loxjie P20 amp I'm running the Clears into right now and they really deliver some incredible bass. I know the 600i is a pretty neutral amp but really wondering how well they do with the bass response in the Focal. I'm a little nervous considering I discovered that the Chord Mojo really held back the bass on these phones quite a bit and it showed me that while these headphones sound great on almost anything, you need a really good amp to open them up to their full potential.

So would love to hear any 600i users who've heard them with Focals and their experience. Would help out a lot on my ridiculous indecision. Thanks in advance!


----------



## betula

lukeslens said:


> Hey all, I'm in the market for a good balanced amp to pair with my new Focal Clears and it appears I can get a 600i for around $900. I was previously looking at the Monolith Liquid Platinum as I do like the ability to tune the sound to my preference on that with tube rolling. But there's a couple things making it difficult to decide. 1) I love that the 600i has a remote. I'm not embarrassed to say that it's one of my priorities. I do my listening in a big powered recliner in my listening room and I tend to do a lot of volume adjustments for different albums so having a remote has been something I've been wanting for my headphone listening for quite some time. The other thing is that I'm told the LP is pretty hot without a preamp, which I don't have on my DAC, so if I end up spending the $800 on the LP, it seems I'm going to really need to spend another $700 for a Schiit Freya to add the remote and pre-amp capabilites. Leaves me wondering if I go that route for the tube goodness or if I trust in the abilities of the 600i to give me everything I need.
> 
> How do the Clears sound with the 600i? I've read that the synergy is great with Focal headphones but wanting to get some kind of deeper confirmation on that specifically. And I'm also curious about the bass. I've got a cheap $90 Loxjie P20 amp I'm running the Clears into right now and they really deliver some incredible bass. I know the 600i is a pretty neutral amp but really wondering how well they do with the bass response in the Focal. I'm a little nervous considering I discovered that the Chord Mojo really held back the bass on these phones quite a bit and it showed me that while these headphones sound great on almost anything, you need a really good amp to open them up to their full potential.
> 
> So would love to hear any 600i users who've heard them with Focals and their experience. Would help out a lot on my ridiculous indecision. Thanks in advance!


Hi. I owned the Clears at some point and the synergy is indeed great with the 600i. Compared to Mojo the texture is thicker, bass fills up and has better extension and body. While the 600i is balanced and relatively neutral, it has a very smooth and liquid, sweet sound. This complements the extreme clarity of the Clear very well.

I have recently bought and returned the Liquid Platinum. While it is a nice and refined sounding amp to my ears it was just lean compared to the 600i. To my taste bass was just not satisfying on the LP compared to 600i. Also while the LP is relatively nicely built, the 600i has a much higher overall feel of quality. And yes, that remote comes very handy.

To me the choice would be obvious. Especially now that 600i prices went down a bit. 
There are two issues with the 600i though. The built in DAC while acceptable it is not the greatest. The 600i benefits a lot from an external DAC, even if it is just a Mojo. The other thing is that the SE output of the amp is not as clean and clear sounding as the balanced out. If you have got balanced cables and a good external DAC the 600i is a great choice for relatively not too much money. 
Of course, with the built in DAC and SE output it sounds ok too, but the improvements are big with balanced mode and a better DAC.


----------



## lukeslens

betula said:


> Hi. I owned the Clears at some point and the synergy is indeed great with the 600i. Compared to Mojo the texture is thicker, bass fills up and has better extension and body. While the 600i is balanced and relatively neutral, it has a very smooth and liquid, sweet sound. This complements the extreme clarity of the Clear very well.
> 
> I have recently bought and returned the Liquid Platinum. While it is a nice and refined sounding amp to my ears it was just lean compared to the 600i. To my taste bass was just not satisfying on the LP compared to 600i. Also while the LP is relatively nicely built, the 600i has a much higher overall feel of quality. And yes, that remote comes very handy.
> 
> ...


I definitely wouldn't be using the LP with the stock tubes. I've read enough about it to know that it *really* benefits highly from rolling. And thank goodness for the tube rolling thread, I can actually use other people's experiences to hone in on one or two sets that might appeal to my sound preference.

That being said, I think I'm still leaning towards the 600i. If it is as liquid as you say and despite the neutral quality, still retains a lot of musicality (which is my preference) and plenty of bass, it seems like the thing for me for sure. And synergy is a really big thing for me. I've never really had a strong upgraditis affliction with my amp/speaker setup (Rega Brio-r and Focal 706 V's) because their synergy is just spectacular. I love the sound they produce, even if I know there's much better out there. So that really has me always perking up anytime someone mentions synergy on anything, as I've experienced it first-hand. 

And I definitely plan to use a different DAC with the 600i. Was thinking either the Mojo cause while I didn't love the amp with the clears, I still fell absolutely in love with the Chord sound signature. Or even my Teac UD-501 if need be. I also have an iFi Micro, so I'm in no real need for Dacs. I'm looking at the 600i purely as an Amp.


----------



## vincent1

Hi 
I use Focal cans as well with my 600i and use the internal DAC. 
I found upgrading the fuse made a noticeable difference which is why I don’t feel the need for a separate DAC. 
Synergy with the Focals is very good. 

Enjoy !


----------



## lukeslens

vincent1 said:


> Hi
> I use Focal cans as well with my 600i and use the internal DAC.
> I found upgrading the fuse made a noticeable difference which is why I don’t feel the need for a separate DAC.
> Synergy with the Focals is very good.
> ...


Can you elaborate more on this? Curious what you mean you upgraded the fuse.


----------



## vincent1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi sure

I have a 600i and a Holo Cyan. Upgraded the fuses in both with Synergistic Research Black fuses. (Slot is on the back panel.) On the Cyan the difference was marginal and really not noticeable as it already had a better than basic fuse. On the 600i which only has a cheap fuse I found a really substantial improvement.


----------



## lukeslens

vincent1 said:


> Hi sure
> 
> I have a 600i and a Holo Cyan. Upgraded the fuses in both with Synergistic Research Black fuses. (Slot is on the back panel.) On the Cyan the difference was marginal and really not noticeable as it already had a better than basic fuse. On the 600i which only has a cheap fuse I found a really substantial improvement.


Interesting. That seems like a pretty simple but  worthwhile upgrade. Surprised I hadn’t read of anybody else doing this. Changing a fuse would not have been on my radar for upgrades but I am fairly new to this hobby


----------



## betula

vincent1 said:


> Hi sure
> 
> I have a 600i and a Holo Cyan. Upgraded the fuses in both with Synergistic Research Black fuses. (Slot is on the back panel.) On the Cyan the difference was marginal and really not noticeable as it already had a better than basic fuse. On the 600i which only has a cheap fuse I found a really substantial improvement.


Could you post a picture of this? I have never heard anyone doing this. Regarding DAC upgrade the best DAC I have heard to date is the Chord Qutest. The 600i turns into an extension of the Qutest if I pair these two. A sweet and satisfying company. The 600i in balanced mode is quite a unique amp. But the built in DAC is a serious limitation. Same is true for the SE output which to my ears sound 50% less impressive than the balanced output.


----------



## lukeslens

So I pulled the trigger on a 600i. Super excited and it will arrive tomorrow. I actually got it used from another Head-fier on the site. I emailed Questyle support to see if it's still possible to purchase the acrylic top and they said it is, but I have to go through my dealer to order it. Considering I got it used, am I out of luck? Or does anybody know of a Questyle dealer I could get it through? Questyle doesn't really have a dealer directory on their site. Thanks!


----------



## vincent1

Betula - yes I should add I use balanced as well.

I have Senn 800 modded and Audeze  and Focals - have got them all cabled now with balanced ends.


----------



## vincent1

betula said:


> Could you post a picture of this? I have never heard anyone doing this. Regarding DAC upgrade the best DAC I have heard to date is the Chord Qutest. The 600i turns into an extension of the Qutest if I pair these two. A sweet and satisfying company. The 600i in balanced mode is quite a unique amp. But the built in DAC is a serious limitation. Same is true for the SE output which to my ears sound 50% less impressive than the balanced output.


 
OK attached (hopefully) are pics of the fuse upgrade. 

I have used the SR Black fuse which you can see on top of the 600i - and I have posted the pic this way so you can see the orientation of the fuse.The fuse holder normally sits in the bottom of the IEC housing - you can see the gap there now. Just remember to get the orientation of the fuse correct and to wipe off any fingerprints !

The factory fuse just has clear glass - but there is a slot to store it in the bottom of the fuse holder as a spare.

In my system the fuse upgrade along with audio grade footers made a remarkable difference.


----------



## vincent1

Inexpensive tweaks - dust caps

On all my systems I have added caps on unused female terminals. Cardas and AudioQuest both make these caps as do others. They are not really for the dust although that is handy as my 600i is close to a set of louvre windows. Their real purpose is to stop RFI, wireless signals and anything else entering the chassis. I have never tried to assess is there an audible difference but it is such an inexpensive tweak which many recommend and makes a lot of sense for stopping unwanted interference getting into the chassis.


----------



## lukeslens

vincent1 said:


> In my system the fuse upgrade along with audio grade footers made a remarkable difference.


@vincent1, you've mentioned the remarkable difference a couple times, but I'm wondering if you can elaborate on exactly what the "difference" actually is. What are the specific improvements you found in upgrading the fuse? Thanks!


----------



## betula

vincent1 said:


> OK attached (hopefully) are pics of the fuse upgrade.
> 
> I have used the SR Black fuse which you can see on top of the 600i - and I have posted the pic this way so you can see the orientation of the fuse.The fuse holder normally sits in the bottom of the IEC housing - you can see the gap there now. Just remember to get the orientation of the fuse correct and to wipe off any fingerprints !
> 
> ...


What do you actually mean by remarkable difference? Could you elaborate a bit more? Thanks!



vincent1 said:


> Inexpensive tweaks - dust caps
> 
> On all my systems I have added caps on unused female terminals. Cardas and AudioQuest both make these caps as do others. They are not really for the dust although that is handy as my 600i is close to a set of louvre windows. Their real purpose is to stop RFI, wireless signals and anything else entering the chassis. I have never tried to assess is there an audible difference but it is such an inexpensive tweak which many recommend and makes a lot of sense for stopping unwanted interference getting into the chassis.


I have just ordered some inexpensive rhodium/brass caps. Curious to hear if they make any difference. If not, they are still great dust protectors.


----------



## Mightygrey

Just read this thread front to back, thanks for helping me hit "go" on one thanks team. This thing is pretty special - it's about to replace a LOT of my other gear.


----------



## betula

Mightygrey said:


> Just read this thread front to back, thanks for helping me hit "go" on one thanks team. This thing is pretty special - it's about to replace a LOT of my other gear.


If you are happy with your AFO, the next step could be a better external DAC for your 600i.


----------



## Mightygrey

I'm using a turntable actually for the most part, so even better


----------



## betula

I am not saying these Rhodium dust covers made the biggest improvement in sound quality ever, but they well worth the £6 asking price. There might be a slight reduction in noise creating a blacker background and more clarity or it might be just my expectation bias. At least my 600i is now protected from dust.  I have to say my Wireworld Ultraviolet 7 USB cable makes a more significant difference in sound quality and I am not even a cable believer.


----------



## lukeslens

I've got an RME ADI-2 on order I'm going to try with my 600i, but I've got to say that I got a noticeable improvement in the 600i's DAC by moving from USB to Coax SPDIF.


----------



## XP_98

betula said:


> What do you actually mean by remarkable difference? Could you elaborate a bit more? Thanks!
> 
> 
> I have just ordered some inexpensive rhodium/brass caps. Curious to hear if they make any difference. If not, they are still great dust protectors.


Where did you get them ?


----------



## vincent1

Just go to Amazon and search for "RCA noise stopper caps" - I use Cardas and AudioQuest but there are cheaper ones there too.


----------



## betula

XP_98 said:


> Where did you get them ?


Amazon, but you can find plenty on eBay too.


----------



## Mightygrey

Question for you CMA600i owners - I bought one blind to replace my stereo preamp with this (plus headphone capability), but just looked at the manual which states that the pre-outs only work with the internal DAC, but the analogue-ins - meaning I can't use an external DAC/vinyl in my two-channel set up.

Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the case? Ie the xlr/se pre-outs don't engage with an external line-in?


----------



## Mightygrey

Mightygrey said:


> Question for you CMA600i owners - I bought one blind to replace my stereo preamp with this (plus headphone capability), but just looked at the manual which states that the pre-outs only work with the internal DAC, but the analogue-ins - meaning I can't use an external DAC/vinyl in my two-channel set up.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the case? Ie the xlr/se pre-outs don't engage with an external line-in?


Well whaddaya know - it actually does work. I'm going to run the se-outs to my sub, and the XLR-outs to my power amp and spin-up some vinyl...


----------



## FastForward

Mightygrey said:


> Well whaddaya know - it actually does work. I'm going to run the se-outs to my sub, and the XLR-outs to my power amp and spin-up some vinyl...



My CMA600I does mostly preamp duties these days and does a damn fine job.


----------



## gcamblin

Does anyone know if the DragonFly Red would offer any improvement as an external DAC? I do most of my listening from Tidal and the Draonfly supports MQA the cma600 does not.


----------



## Mightygrey

gcamblin said:


> Does anyone know if the DragonFly Red would offer any improvement as an external DAC? I do most of my listening from Tidal and the Draonfly supports MQA the cma600 does not.


Not really an improvement at all. It's limited to to 24/96, supports PCM-only, and is USB powered. 

Unless MQA is important to you for whatever reason, save your money.


----------



## cbl117

Would a chord mojo poly offer a improvement to the cma600’s internal dac?


----------



## betula

cbl117 said:


> Would a chord mojo poly offer a improvement to the cma600’s internal dac?


I tried Mojo with the CMA600i. It was a clear improvement over the built in DAC. That said, 2Qute and now the Qutest were two more big leaps in sq versus Mojo. The built in DAC is OK, but the 600i benefits a lot from higher-end DACs. It has a very competitive amp section in balanced mode regardless of price.


----------



## Leviathant (Mar 25, 2019)

betula said:


> I tried Mojo with the CMA600i. It was a clear improvement over the built in DAC. That said, 2Qute and now the Qutest were two more big leaps in sq versus Mojo. The built in DAC is OK, but the 600i benefits a lot from higher-end DACs. It has a very competitive amp section in balanced mode regardless of price.




Hi, I like yourself am a fan of the Chord sound and thinking off getting a CMA600i to compliment it.

I however have the Hugo 2 which obviously already has headphone output.

Has anyone compared the Hugo 2 headphone out to the amp only section of Questyle (being fed by a Chord external DAC such as 2qute/Qutest/Hugo/Hugo2)?

I guess what I’m really trying to figure out is whether there is any true benefit of adding a Questyle 600i (and bypassing the DAC, to use the amp section only) to my chain just for the balanced headphone out. Will I lose any benefit of gained from the Balanced output considering I’ll ‘only’ be feeding it SE source? Or, even if that’s true, is the Questyle amp section a big enough step up from the Hugo 2’s to make it worth my while anyway (I might be able to get a decent price on a used CMA600i)?

Be interested in gaining insight into others experiences!

Cheers


----------



## betula

Leviathant said:


> Hi, I like yourself am a fan of the Chord sound and thinking off getting a CMA600i to compliment it.
> 
> I however have the Hugo 2 which obviously already has headphone output.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I won't be able to directly compare Hugo2 vs. Hugo2 with CMA600i. 

I did have a Hugo2 for a few weeks with me last year, but I had different headphones back then and didn't have the CMA600i yet. 
Now I am running the Qutest into the CMA600i and use the balanced output of the amp. The Qutest is essentially the desktop version of the Hugo2.

There will be arguments on both sides, which one is better: Hugo2 alone or Hugo2 with an amp. Purists say for the matter of transparency you don't need an amp with Hugo2. Some others say they get a more enjoyable sound with an external amp even though they may loose a bit of transparency. Especially with hard to drive headphones the additional power of an external amp can come useful. It often adds body, texture and bass heft to the sound. On the other hand I remember one member said he can hardly hear a difference between Hugo2 alone or H2 connected to the Auralic Taurus which is a similarly neutral(ish) amp to the CMA600i.

Working from memory here, Hugo2 alone sounded extremely detailed (and transparent) to me, but I imagine it can sound a bit thin with certain harder to drive headphones, especially planars. All I can say about my Qutest/CMA600i combo is that I really enjoy this match. Qutest is extremely detailed, has a pitch black background, beautiful cohesiveness and 3D space with great depth, air and separation. The 600i adds awesome sweetness and smoothness to the sound, powers up the low-end especially with my planar headphones. 

I imagine, adding the 600i to the H2 is technically probably unnecessary. However if you'd like a different taste of sound, a sweeter and smoother texture, which you may or may not prefer to the H2 alone, it might worth it for you. Only your ears can decide, nobody else will be able to tell you.

You can always sell the 600i later on if you don't find it beneficial. Or if you only use the H2 as a desktop DAC, and you love the taste of the 600i, you can swap the H2 for a Qutest to save money. 
If you have planar headphones, I'd definitely encourage you to try the 600i as planar headphones love current more than voltage and the 600i has a lot of current. 

I wouldn't worry about feeding SE DAC and using the balanced output of the 600i, the sound will be awesome. At the end of the day it is the balanced circuitry/implementation of the amp that matters and gives you the sound you want (or don't want).  

I hope this is somewhat helpful.


----------



## Leviathant

betula said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to directly compare Hugo2 vs. Hugo2 with CMA600i.
> 
> I did have a Hugo2 for a few weeks with me last year, but I had different headphones back then and didn't have the CMA600i yet.
> Now I am running the Qutest into the CMA600i and use the balanced output of the amp. The Qutest is essentially the desktop version of the Hugo2.
> ...



That helps a lot, thanks you. 

I appreciate the point you make about how adding the 600i might not technically improve the sound but instead give a bit of added flavour. 

I’m thinking right now I’ll probably leave the 600i for two reasons: 1) I was planning to sell some planars to fund it but they’d probably benefit the most from the 600i. 2) my main headphone is the Utopia so the Hugo2 can drive these sufficiently on it’s own.


----------



## betula

I have found that my CMA600i sounds the best after an hour being switched on. The difference between tube/SS amps is even more meaningless to me now. Sound is all that matters.


----------



## 397324

www.scvdistribution.co.uk isn't showing any Questyle products, apart from the QP2R & Focal headphone bundle. Who is the official UK importer now?


----------



## betula

Darren Cotter said:


> www.scvdistribution.co.uk isn't showing any Questyle products, apart from the QP2R & Focal headphone bundle. Who is the official UK importer now?


I don't know if they are official UK importers, but they seem to be the two UK stores selling CMA600i at the moment: Hifiheadphones, IglooAudio.
They do pop up secondhand too around £800 or just under.


----------



## 397324

They are/were definitely the official UK importers. My point was, they show other manufacturers products on their site that they are also the UK importers for and Questyle is conspicuous by its absence.


----------



## esauseesaw

Darren Cotter said:


> They are/were definitely the official UK importers. My point was, they show other manufacturers products on their site that they are also the UK importers for and Questyle is conspicuous by its absence.



Just to clarify SCV are no longer representing the Questyle brand, hence why we have removed it from our site. As far as I know there is currently no one importing Questyle products into the UK.


----------



## Mightygrey

I just had the new Hifiman He6se arrive for review - at 83.5db sensitivity I was concerned I might not get enough juice out of the cma600i to get them singing. However running balanced I can't go past 11 o'clock on the volume pot before getting uncomfortably loud. Future-proof power indeed!


----------



## betula

Mightygrey said:


> I just had the new Hifiman He6se arrive for review - at 83.5db sensitivity I was concerned I might not get enough juice out of the cma600i to get them singing. However running balanced I can't go past 11 o'clock on the volume pot before getting uncomfortably loud. Future-proof power indeed!


Good to hear. I am also taking part in the HE6SE loaner tour, hopefully my pair is arriving today or tomorrow. It will be interesting to see if the HE6 benefits from the more power of my Taurus MKII vs. the 600i.


----------



## Blueshound24

Mightygrey said:


> I just had the new Hifiman He6se arrive for review - at 83.5db sensitivity I was concerned I might not get enough juice out of the cma600i to get them singing. However running balanced I can't go past 11 o'clock on the volume pot before getting uncomfortably loud. Future-proof power indeed!




Did you happen to run the He6SE off the SE outputs, and if so did the 600i power them well?


----------



## Mightygrey

Blueshound24 said:


> Did you happen to run the He6SE off the SE outputs, and if so did the 600i power them well?


I didn't bother to be honest mate, no need.


----------



## cubed4life

Selling CMA600i if any one is interested https://www.head-fi.org/threads/selling-my-questyle-cma-600i.913018/


----------



## LarsGrootkarzij

Anyone who has any idea how this sounds on the Sennheiser HD 800 S? And how this amp/dac compares to Marantz HD-DAC1? I can get one for 500 euro's which seems like a very good deal.


----------



## Mightygrey

LarsGrootkarzij said:


> Anyone who has any idea how this sounds on the Sennheiser HD 800 S? And how this amp/dac compares to Marantz HD-DAC1? I can get one for 500 euro's which seems like a very good deal.


It sounded amazing with its closed stable-mate (the HD820).


----------



## ProLoL

Sounded great with beyerdynamic T1 limited edition!


----------



## up late

visited the questyle audio website the other week and noticed that the cma600i is no longer there. i assume that it has been superseded by the cma twelve.


----------



## vincent1

LarsGrootkarzij said:


> Anyone who has any idea how this sounds on the Sennheiser HD 800 S? And how this amp/dac compares to Marantz HD-DAC1? I can get one for 500 euro's which seems like a very good deal.


Hi at the time of release it was said that in design phase HD800 were used for design/testing. They certainly work well with my HD800.


----------



## qboogie

Is there a benefit to feeding the CMA600i via optical vs USB? How would one do this from a laptop?


----------



## Mightygrey

qboogie said:


> Is there a benefit to feeding the CMA600i via optical vs USB? How would one do this from a laptop?


The biggest benefit - for me - is that my CMA600i appears to be one of the units that's affected by an audible "CLICK" when tracks start over USB. This doesn't seem to be a problem via optical, I've had a Chromecast Audio streaming into mine directly via the Optical-out.


----------



## qboogie

Mightygrey said:


> The biggest benefit - for me - is that my CMA600i appears to be one of the units that's affected by an audible "CLICK" when tracks start over USB. This doesn't seem to be a problem via optical, I've had a Chromecast Audio streaming into mine directly via the Optical-out.


I guess we both have the older models because I have that too. I now use Chord Mojo as the DAC and bypass the CMA600i's DAC section, so the USB click/pop is a thing of the past. 

I am hoping to upgrade to a Hugo 2 DAC soon and am wondering if I will lose the benefit of balanced XLR output. I can confirm that LCD-X sounds better from the CMA600i when used as amp/DAC via XLR compared to SE -- that might be the result of more power. Does anyone know if using an external DAC like the Hugo 2 would compromise that quality, since Hugo2 doesn't have balanced output? Someone posed a similar question earlier but I couldn't fully understand the answer. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Mightygrey

qboogie said:


> I guess we both have the older models because I have that too. I now use Chord Mojo as the DAC and bypass the CMA600i's DAC section, so the USB click/pop is a thing of the past.
> 
> I am hoping to upgrade to a Hugo 2 DAC soon and am wondering if I will lose the benefit of balanced XLR output. I can confirm that LCD-X sounds better from the CMA600i when used as amp/DAC via XLR compared to SE -- that might be the result of more power. Does anyone know if using an external DAC like the Hugo 2 would compromise that quality, since Hugo2 doesn't have balanced output? Someone posed a similar question earlier but I couldn't fully understand the answer. Thanks for your help guys


I don't think so. It's difficult to A/B test the actual sonic difference between XLR and SE without proper volume matching - the slightest fraction of a dB louder, can often be perceived as 'better'. You ought to be fine with the Hugo and the LCD-X, they're pretty efficient.


----------



## .Sup

qboogie said:


> I guess we both have the older models because I have that too. I now use Chord Mojo as the DAC and bypass the CMA600i's DAC section, so the USB click/pop is a thing of the past.
> 
> I am hoping to upgrade to a Hugo 2 DAC soon and am wondering if I will lose the benefit of balanced XLR output. I can confirm that LCD-X sounds better from the CMA600i when used as amp/DAC via XLR compared to SE -- that might be the result of more power. Does anyone know if using an external DAC like the Hugo 2 would compromise that quality, since Hugo2 doesn't have balanced output? Someone posed a similar question earlier but I couldn't fully understand the answer. Thanks for your help guys


Hey, do you find the Mojo to have a better DAC than the one is the CMA600i?


----------



## Mightygrey

.Sup said:


> Hey, do you find the Mojo to have a better DAC than the one is the CMA600i?


A hair "sweeter" sounding.


----------



## qboogie

I think the mojo definitely has a better DAC. It just sounds a little bit more defined. The edges are sharper, if that makes any sense. It's a little like when you digitally edit a photo by increasing its sharpness.


----------



## .Sup

qboogie said:


> I think the mojo definitely has a better DAC. It just sounds a little bit more defined. The edges are sharper, if that makes any sense. It's a little like when you digitally edit a photo by increasing its sharpness.


Well put, I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## qboogie

Has anyone had a chance to try the new CMA Twelve unit? Thinking about renting it from TTVJ for $200 (had no idea that service was available until today) to see how it compares.


----------



## Quickanddirty

Hello, 
I'm using the 600i as well but just single ended for the moment and would like to change over to XLR. 

Could someone let me know the pin configuration of the Qeststyle's XLR jack?

Would be glad for some help!
Cheers!


----------



## ProLoL

Hello, does the signal in the line in input on the cma600i goes straight to the preamp like the cma800i?


----------



## Mightygrey

ProLoL said:


> Hello, does the signal in the line in input on the cma600i goes straight to the preamp like the cma800i?


Yes it does.


----------



## ProLoL

Mightygrey said:


> Yes it does.



Do they share the same preamp and the difference is only in the dac? or the CMA800i is of a higher quality preamp?


----------



## Mightygrey (Mar 27, 2020)

ProLoL said:


> Do they share the same preamp and the difference is only in the dac? or the CMA800i is of a higher quality preamp?


I don't know sorry.


----------



## DPardon

I am writing the Hive mind here.  I primarily use a pair of Focal Clear with the Questyle CMA600i.  I just saw the promotion Focal is running for $1000 off of the Arche and wondering if anyone can speak to how the two DAC/Amps compare.  I would like to hear if the Arche is a significant upgrade over Questyle or not


----------



## seamon

DPardon said:


> I am writing the Hive mind here.  I primarily use a pair of Focal Clear with the Questyle CMA600i.  I just saw the promotion Focal is running for $1000 off of the Arche and wondering if anyone can speak to how the two DAC/Amps compare.  I would like to hear if the Arche is a significant upgrade over Questyle or not


Instead, just get a new DAC to pair with the CMA600i. The CMA600i is a great Amp, just get a better standalone DAC


----------



## Shroune

Is there a way to fin the "popping" issue ourselves or you absolutely have to take it to a shop?


----------



## qboogie

I don't believe so if you are using USB. I believe the issue can be bypassed if you use another input like optical. When this issue came to light a couple years ago, Questyle acknowledged this was a hardware-based problem that couldn't be patched with firmware upgrades.


----------



## Shroune

Any of you guys compared the CMA600I with a bryston BHA-1? If yes, how do they compare? Thanks.


----------



## teknorob23

HI is anyone here running ROON with CMA600i, i'm struggling to get Roon to recognise it. Any advice gratefully received


----------



## THGM

teknorob23 said:


> HI is anyone here running ROON with CMA600i, i'm struggling to get Roon to recognise it. Any advice gratefully received



Unfortunately, It appears that Roon does not support Questyle products:
https://roonlabs.com/partners

Perhaps post your question in the Roon Community to see if anyone has found a work-around: 
https://community.roonlabs.com

Hope you find a solution.


----------



## teknorob23

THGM said:


> Unfortunately, It appears that Roon does not support Questyle products:
> https://roonlabs.com/partners
> 
> Perhaps post your question in the Roon Community to see if anyone has found a work-around:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Mightygrey

teknorob23 said:


> HI is anyone here running ROON with CMA600i, i'm struggling to get Roon to recognise it. Any advice gratefully received


Roon recognises the 'Xmos' USB interface on my Mac when I hook-up my CMA600i.


----------



## WDitters

How does the CMA600i behave when paired with IEMs and driven from the balanced output? The CMA400i is "ink black" from its 2.5mm balanced output. No hiss or noise whatsoever .. So I am curious to learn how the CMA600i handles those in the absence of gain control switches like the CMA400i has?


----------



## lesale08

Will this work right away when you plug it in to an ipad pro via apple usb c to usb otg dongle?


----------



## lesale08

I'd like to know before buying the apple dongle.


----------



## Mightygrey

lesale08 said:


> I'd like to know before buying the apple dongle.


I'm not sure about Apple, sorry, but mine worked ok with Android mobile devices via an OTG cable.


----------



## lesale08

Mightygrey said:


> I'm not sure about Apple, sorry, but mine worked ok with Android mobile devices via an OTG cable.


Glad to know it's working fine on android. I might try it as well since I'm on android mobile.


----------



## larsv

Has anyone tried to contact Questyle recently?
Has their customers service come back from the dead yet?

I have the option to buy a CMA600i that is still under warranty BUT the serial is below xxx500. Wonder if they could do anything about it...


----------



## Shroune

larsv said:


> Has anyone tried to contact Questyle recently?
> Has their customers service come back from the dead yet?
> 
> I have the option to buy a CMA600i that is still under warranty BUT the serial is below xxx500. Wonder if they could do anything about it...


Unless the warranty is with a retailor, your warranty is worthless.


----------



## Questyle

larsv said:


> Has anyone tried to contact Questyle recently?
> Has their customers service come back from the dead yet?
> 
> I have the option to buy a CMA600i that is still under warranty BUT the serial is below xxx500. Wonder if they could do anything about it...


@larsv Let me check with the team and get back to you on that. Do you specifically have any current issue with it, or are you just wondering if the warranty would still be valid before you buy it?


----------



## larsv

Questyle said:


> @larsv Let me check with the team and get back to you on that. Do you specifically have any current issue with it, or are you just wondering if the warranty would still be valid before you buy it?



Haven't bought it yet, but it has the known USB issues (clicks and pops, short stops).
replacement is difficult: cma 600i isn't made anymore and shipping it to China (from the EU) and receiving something back through customs is not very cost efficient either.

Or I should accept I can only use it with Toslink.


----------



## Questyle

larsv said:


> Haven't bought it yet, but it has the known USB issues (clicks and pops, short stops).
> replacement is difficult: cma 600i isn't made anymore and shipping it to China (from the EU) and receiving something back through customs is not very cost efficient either.
> 
> Or I should accept I can only use it with Toslink.


@larsv Indeed, the 600i is quite an old product that we discontinued a while back. Due to component availability as well as customs issues, it's very difficult (and like you said, not very cost efficient) to service/repair the product back in China. Shipping and customs might even cost more than the price of the product now.

The best bet is to contact the original dealer/retailer that the 600i was purchased through. They should have a maintenance team that can help fix any issues without having to ship the unit back to China. Does the seller offer that information?

It's true, you could use the product using Toslink, but having a proper USB connection will really help future-proof the purchase. To be honest, if you're intent on buying second-hand, it might more sense to wait for a second hand CMA Twelve to appear.


----------



## Amber Rain

@Questyle

I have a Questyle CMA600i and when I was manually turning up the volume knob I noticed it was not working. It then came off completely. I can use the remote volume control which works, but is there any way that I can get a replacement volume knob or instructions how to fix it?


----------



## jonathan c

Amber Rain said:


> @Questyle
> 
> I have a Questyle CMA600i and when I was manually turning up the volume knob I noticed it was not working. It then came off completely. I can use the remote volume control which works, but is there any way that I can get a replacement volume knob or instructions how to fix it?


Is there a little hex screw, in the volume knob, that can be tightened?


----------



## Amber Rain

Ha, yes! I couldn't see it, I thought I'd lost it. But found the right size screw thingy and it's fixed😁 thanks a lot!


----------



## Amber Rain

lesale08 said:


> Will this work right away when you plug it in to an ipad pro via apple usb c to usb otg dongle?


It works with the Apple Camera Connection Kit / Lightning dongle, so I would expect it to work with the USB C version... sorry, can't say for sure as my Apple  products have lightning ports.


----------

